# ...and All is alright with the World.



## Njaco (Aug 16, 2012)

So the Pre-wife and I decided to make a trek to the shore, walk the boards and grab some sun, sand and surf. While passing a shop of sugary confections, I couldn't believe my eyes what was posted in the shop window. This is for real and I took the pic. They REALLY make this stuff! Heart-attack, here I come!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 16, 2012)

I take it you absolutely loved it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh, that's good! Ranks right up there with deep-fried butter and bacon wrapped bacon!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2012)

I love bacon, but this is dis.gusting...

No wonder we are disturbingly overweight in this country.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 16, 2012)

no kidding. I think that's the only way bacon is gross.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 16, 2012)

I just made my own Motivational Poster!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 16, 2012)

Bacon yes, so yummy………………bacon and chocolate, yuk!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 16, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Bacon yes, so yummy………………bacon and chocolate, yuk!!!!!!!



Maybe its because you've had milk Chocolate and not Dark!


----------



## parsifal (Aug 16, 2012)

cant see the pic, but assume its chocolate wrapped in bacon. Heart failure waiting to happen.......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 17, 2012)

September 1st they are having Bacon Fest at Bristol Motor Speedway!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2012)

You do know that they have bacon flavored ice cream now, too...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2012)

Separately I can handle...together....forget it!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 17, 2012)

Oddly enough, it's great! 
I was hesitant myself, but a friend made some for his entry in our bacon-themed weekend, (my entry was cream cheese on ritz crackers wrapped in bacon, then bake), and Chris is right; the dark is much better than the milk.
It is like the best "rice crispy" crunch bar ever. Ranks right up there with beer!
I have not eaten it since, nor would I make a habit out of it, (I find I get all the sugars I need from alcohol), but the whole point of "bacon weekend" was to try new things.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2012)

_* shakes head, looking at the ground*_


----------



## N4521U (Aug 17, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh, that's good! Ranks right up there with deep-fried butter and bacon wrapped bacon!



Deep fried butter,
took the words right out of my mouth.....


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Iowa's state fair is going on right now, and chocolate dipped bacon is extremely popular. I haven't tried it myself. Been kind of scared to be honest!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2012)

I dunno, bacon wrapped in chocolate sounds like multiple oralgasms.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2012)

evangilder said:


> I dunno, bacon wrapped in chocolate sounds like multiple oralgasms.



I see what you did there.....


----------



## mikewint (Aug 17, 2012)

I like bacon too but,with eggs, hamburgers, and the occasional BLT but covered in chocolate! Now chocolate covered honey ants, YUMMM


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> Iowa's state fair is going on right now, and chocolate dipped bacon is extremely popular. I haven't tried it myself. Been kind of scared to be honest!



How far are you from the Quad Cities?


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bout 2-3 hours I believe. Right north of Des Moines. Quad City air show?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2012)

Each to their own...

The delicacy round these part is deep fried chocolate bars (and pretty much anything else you can think of)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> Bout 2-3 hours I believe. Right north of Des Moines. Quad City air show?



Well I live in the Quad Cities. Wish I had known you were in Des Moines. I was just there a few weeks ago. 

I will be at the Quad City Air Show. My company has a private Corporate Chalet at the show. Will be up front in our own private seating area. I will be there Saturday. Are you going to be at the show? Would be cool to maybe meet up.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 17, 2012)

It's not looking like I'm going to make it over to the show. Was looking forward to it for a few months now, but got a lot of stuff going on at work, doubt I'll be making it this year.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 17, 2012)

Deep-fried Oreos.
We had them last time we were in Vegas.
Clashed with the Millers I was drinking.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> It's not looking like I'm going to make it over to the show. Was looking forward to it for a few months now, but got a lot of stuff going on at work, doubt I'll be making it this year.



Let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll do that Chris! Would be nice to put a face to the other 49er fanatic on the forum!!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> I'll do that Chris! Would be nice to put a face to the *other 49er fanatic* on the forum!!!



Just what we need! 

You guys get pics!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> I'll do that Chris! Would be nice to put a face to the other 49er fanatic on the forum!!!



We are probably going to buy tickets fir the game in st. Louis. Not to far of a drive.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice Chris! May have to look into that!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2012)

Booooo ! Smith is a bust! 49ers coming in dead last! .......oops wrong thread


*awaits Chris' witty response about Jets fat head coach*


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Jets coach is half the man he used to be.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2012)

Messy1 said:


> Jets coach is half the man he used to be.


True....now he looks like 1 person, not like he has someone in his stomach


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2012)

feet odor will do that to ya.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2012)

keeping with the bacon theme......


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 21, 2012)

I've actually tried some of the chocolate covered bacon. Last year the girlfriend of one of the guys at work made a bunch it and he brought it in. Everyone was hesitant to try it, but once they did it didn't last very long. A very wonderful and unique taste, and I'm sure very addicting so I've stayed away from it since, but you guys have to try it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2012)

I can feel my arteries clogging now


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 21, 2012)

B-17engineer said:


> I see what you did there.....



That's sounds like a quote wherein one is caught doing lacivious and immoral acts.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 21, 2012)

mikewint said:


> I like bacon too but,with eggs, hamburgers, and the occasional BLT but covered in chocolate! Now chocolate covered honey ants, YUMMM



Now two of these threads? What is your major malfunction?


----------



## mikewint (Aug 21, 2012)

Matt, you just have to expand your culinary repertoire. Didn't you gyrenes ever take the SERE


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2012)

Njaco said:


> keeping with the bacon theme......
> 
> View attachment 209958



FREE TOY INSIDE!!! Count me in! I'll skin my knee right now!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2012)

International Bacon Day is September 1, YAY!!!!


----------



## Lucke.stz (Aug 28, 2012)

OMG!! we don´t have this in Brazil


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sure you do, it's International Bacon Day, let the world unite in bacon appreciation!
Even those peoples that don't eat pork, let them eat turkey bacon.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2012)

Njaco said:


> keeping with the bacon theme......
> 
> View attachment 209958


This is either an old product, or someone in marketing royally screwed up and packeged them in a metal container instead of plastic...


----------



## muscogeemike (Aug 29, 2012)

If they can fry Ice Cream they can do anything.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2013)

The world of bacon just keeps amazing me.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2013)

That's cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2013)

Bacon plant! I need to get myself one of those...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd eat that.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2013)

You know, I must need help. I have a thread about bacon on an airplane forum!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 18, 2013)

I see nothing unusual or untoward about that. Flying bacon has been known for centuries


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2013)

oh, a Pink Floyd fan....


----------



## A4K (Jan 19, 2013)

Great albums! - 'The Dark Side Of The Sow', 'Saucerful Of Apple Sauce', 'The Triper On The Plates At Dinner', 'Music From The Film Pork' and my favourite, 'The Grill'...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 19, 2013)

Njaco said:


> You know, I must need help. I have a thread about bacon on an airplane forum!


Not the first clue.
Just sayin'!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2013)

A4K said:


> Great albums! - 'The Dark Side Of The Sow', 'Saucerful Of Apple Sauce', 'The Triper On The Plates At Dinner', 'Music From The Film Pork' and my favourite, 'The Grill'...



you forgot "Meadows"......


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 19, 2013)

Seamus


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 21, 2013)

This looks good ..


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2013)

or how about this. Jim Beam and Bacon!

.


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 3, 2013)

A4K said:


> Great albums! - 'The Dark Side Of The Sow', 'Saucerful Of Apple Sauce', 'The Triper On The Plates At Dinner', 'Music From The Film Pork' and my favourite, 'The Grill'...



'Animals', even with the song "Pigs on the Wing"


----------



## mikewint (Feb 5, 2013)

From the Indiana state fair


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2013)

That looks like bacon-covered chocolate.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 5, 2013)

Either way, it is really good. So good that I don't eat it anymore. I am a fat [email protected] these days, and soon I will be a not so fat [email protected]


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2013)

Whaddya starting the "6 Feet Under Diet Program"?


----------



## A4K (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm on a whiskey diet myself. Lost 3 days already...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2013)

Evan, thats good!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2013)

.... it's not too bad. Not as _tart_ as I like my marmalade, but, it was a Christmas present. 

MM


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2013)

What the hell would you spread it on? Scrambled eggs???


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 6, 2013)

No - english breakfast muffin, toast etc. I make wicked bran muffins and I use 2 heaping tablespoons of my regular marmalade (which I make each year from concentrate). The last batch, I used this PC stuff and it was quite OK but sweeter than my own -- which naturally I prefer -- but, I'm not a bacon freak -- I do like to cook with it however-- using bacon as I would pancette. Red clam spagetti sauce being one application that my family loves.

Marmalade with ginger, garlic and soya sauce is also a great marinade for pork tenderloin, chicken etc.


MM


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2013)

Njaco said:


> What the hell would you spread it on? Scrambled eggs???



Well Ice Cream of course.


----------



## A4K (Feb 7, 2013)

Dave...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Well Ice Cream of course.



Hell yes!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 13, 2013)

Aw, He looks so cute, and yummy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2013)

Jesus there's some wierd sh!t going on here....the wonders of bacon never cease...


----------



## mikewint (Feb 14, 2013)

Baby-back ribs!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2013)

He certainly looks yummy!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 14, 2013)

then there is:


----------



## N4521U (Feb 14, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> You do know that they have bacon flavored ice cream now, too...



It's been a while since I've taken on weight in here....... I think I've gained ten pounds and BP is up by 40% now......
Heston made bacon flavored ice cream on his show. Poached bacon in the milk, let it sit for a while, strained it and made the ice cream.

Bacon here in Oz is about 1/4" thick, impossible to get crisp. You have to get panchetta if you want crisp bacon for a BLT.

Bacon and pancakes rule!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 14, 2013)

I cook thick bacon all the time. Let the bacon get warmed up by setting it out for about 20 minutes before placing it on a hot pan. A bacon press is the best thing, but you can achieve the same effect by pressing down gently on the bacon while it is cooking with a spatula. Wrap a towel around your hand for the splatter. When the bacon is slightly done on the first side, flip it over and cook it on the other side thoroughly, so that it is crisp. This is the best of all bacon worlds, crunchy and chewy!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 15, 2013)

Im a thick bacon fan as well. I use my George Forman dual grill. Bacon/sauage on one side (top lid is heated so both sides cook) while eggs/pancakes on the other. Pic below if you've never heard of them before. Foreman grill that is...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2013)

[email protected], thats nice..........................


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2013)

How 'bout this?


----------



## N4521U (Feb 15, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> How 'bout this?
> 
> what the h3ll is That?????? is it an apple wrapped in bacon?
> 
> ...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2013)

Carmel Apple with Bacon???


----------



## mikewint (Feb 20, 2013)

N45, It's the GF Grill Griddle, got it for Xmas 3 or 4 years ago so it is probably no longer available. The two sides are independent of each other and each has its own controls


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 20, 2013)

One thing I've only ever seen in the town where i live is 'bacon steaks'. Bacon cut over 1/2 and inch thick. doesn't crisp up, buttastes great.

But, a personal favourite is dry-cured, wild boar bacon.

BTW I think I've put on about 10 lbs reading this thread!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 20, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Carmel Apple with Bacon???



But of course!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 21, 2013)

Annie just reminded me, I make pancakes, eggs, bacon and......................... fried bananas! Yummmmmmm


----------



## Readie (Feb 23, 2013)

Thinks BP...BP...BP....BP.
Nice to look though

Man V Food amazes my son....American portions are HUGE !!
The beef looks amazing.

Cheers
John


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 23, 2013)

Readie said:


> ....American portions are HUGE !!


So are many Americans.
(He says as he shovels another BBQ sandwich into his face)


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2013)

So, you're standing at the gates of heaven and you can only choose just one................

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok, if it was truly heaven you could have both, I think you're showing a pic of hell!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 24, 2013)

She is standing close enough that some bacon splatter will get on them, so,...
best of both worlds!


----------



## Readie (Feb 24, 2013)

Call me a bluff old traditionalist but, why is she letting the bacon burn?


----------



## Readie (Feb 24, 2013)

Back to real world briefly...are USA food portions as huge as legend has it? I mean that everywhere you eat the plate is groaning?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 24, 2013)

Pretty much.


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 24, 2013)

Yep, I spent 10 days in Vegas, and didn't finish one meal. (Many drinks, but not one meal )


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't know what the fuss is about, my dog loves bacon no matter what form it is in. The chocolate wouldn't slow him done a second. bacon in any form IS heaven to him.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2013)

Njaco said:


> So, you're standing at the gates of heaven and you can only choose just one................
> 
> .
> View attachment 225805



That's just not fair Chris...


----------



## Readie (Feb 25, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Pretty much.



Is this something that has just happened over time?
The image of America here is the slim version....white perfect teeth, an even sun tan and slimmer than a slim thing.

My teenage lad, who has an appetite to say the least, can't wait to be unleashed on the food emporiums of America.
I would rather drive down Route 66 and see America.

Cheers
John


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 25, 2013)

Come to my neck of the woods Readie. No teeth, fat like cottage cheese skin, ruddy complection, pimples, bad hair.................need I go on? Don't believe Hollywood.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 25, 2013)

Portions in America are of the size you pay for them to be. Unfortunately, too many of us choose the larger sizes. But Man vs Food is a stunt show that showcases the ridiculousness that restaurant marketing can take you too.


----------



## Readie (Feb 25, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Portions in America are of the size you pay for them to be. Unfortunately, too many of us choose the larger sizes. But Man vs Food is a stunt show that showcases the ridiculousness that restaurant marketing can take you too.



Biggest isn't always best I guess...I would be the size of a barn on those meal sizes !


----------



## Readie (Feb 25, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Come to my neck of the woods Readie. No teeth, fat like cottage cheese skin, ruddy complection, pimples, bad hair.................need I go on? Don't believe Hollywood.



I had to do a double take there Aaron..I thought you live in Abingdon, Oxfordshire hahaha....
Not that there is much difference with the people by the sound of it.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh and Vegas is notorious for huge sizes ($1.99 steak dinners, free drinks at the tables, etc) to make it appear the Vegas is such a bargain while they rob you blind gambling. Vegas and Reno are two of the most dispicable cities in America. Unfortunately, in the number of seedy gambling casinos have been increasing exponentially all across our states.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 25, 2013)

Readie said:


> Is this something that has just happened over time?
> The image of America here is the slim version....white perfect teeth, an even sun tan and slimmer than a slim thing.
> 
> My teenage lad, who has an appetite to say the least, can't wait to be unleashed on the food emporiums of America.
> ...


This has always been the land of plenty. Sometime in the '70's, with the explosion of fast-food joints, the overconsumption began.
If you want to taste the best America has to offer, I suggest that you hit small towns. Wander off the Interstate highways a little, and find a small "Mom and Pop" style diner. There is the best eating in the country. I spent around half my life as a Professional truckdriver/mover. I would get to small towns as well as the big cities. And I loved to try the local specialties where ever I went. 
Just a few observations.
Have the lobster in Maine, Everything is good in a New Jersey diner, Pizza in New York city, A Chicago "Dog", the pizza is good there too, different than N.Y., but worth the effort. Barbeque every where you can find it, it varies all across the country, mostly in the south. Same goes for Chilli. Shrimp in Lousianna, Steak in Texas. Southwestern cuisine in New Mexico, Huevos Rancheros is a specialty in the west. If you make it to San Francisco, stay away from "Fisherman's Wharf", go to "Spanglers" instead. 
P.M. me with your expected route and I will try to remember some of the best places, food and sight-seeing. I tried to see everything interesting I could while I had the chance, with a heavy emphasis on air and sea museums. Also saw the biggest ball of mud, but that one you could really skip. It doesn't live up to the hype.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2013)

Agree with "Fisherman's Wharf". Been there, done that.

I love out of the way eating places. Always the best. I went to Portland, Maine one time because I could and I had money to spend. Ended up at a little open-air cafe on top of a bank on the wharves of the city. Ordered me some clams and lobster. Best seafood I ever had and the price was dirt cheap! Loved it.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2013)

oh, and before I forget......


....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Feb 26, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Have the lobster in Maine, Everything is good in a New Jersey diner, Pizza in New York city, A Chicago "Dog", the pizza is good there too, different than N.Y., but worth the effort. Barbeque every where you can find it, it varies all across the country, mostly in the south. Same goes for Chilli. Shrimp in Lousianna, Steak in Texas. Southwestern cuisine in New Mexico, Huevos Rancheros is a specialty in the west.



Sounds good to me Paul


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 26, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Oh and Vegas is notorious for huge sizes ($1.99 steak dinners, free drinks at the tables, etc) to make it appear the Vegas is such a bargain while they rob you blind gambling. Vegas and Reno are two of the most dispicable cities in America. Unfortunately, in the number of seedy gambling casinos have been increasing exponentially all across our states.



No-one forced me to put any money into the machines while I was there...

But, I did work out how to at least get my money's worth, it goes like this...
1. Sit at a machine and put $1 in. 
2. Wait until a waitress comes around.
3. Order your drink - top shelf of course!
4. Tip the waitress $1
5. Repeat steps 2-4 until satisfied!

Notice, never play the machine  It turned out that we were getting rounds of $30 - $40 for $1 - $2 a go.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, but you have to keep moving from place to place or they notice!


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 26, 2013)

Not if you tip the waitress enough!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok, if it was truly heaven you could have both, I think you're showing a pic of hell!



Very true!


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 27, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Very true!



Been loking at that pic for a while trying to figure what you guys were on about... I can't see any bacon there!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 27, 2013)

I guess I'm getting old, I noticed the bacon first.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I guess I'm getting old, I noticed the bacon first.



You are not alone......


----------



## Readie (Mar 1, 2013)

Streaky or back bacon? ummmm decisions descisions....


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2013)

Our World-Famous FREE 72oz. STEAK DINNER (if eaten in 1 hour) is only for the very hungry.
Many have tried. Many have failed.
How the FREE 72oz STEAK DINNER legend was BORN...
The FREE 72-oz. steak came to life not long after Bob Lee opened the doors to the Big Texan Steak Ranch. In those days, cowboys still worked the area ranches and came into town on their days off to get a good meal and have some fun. Both of those needs could be fulfilled at the Big Texan. One day a cowboy came through the front door bragging that he was so hungry he could “eat the whole, darned cow.”


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 3, 2013)

Canadian bacon ... made cornmeal pancakes with maple syrup and this for the family for breakfast


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG!!!! Where can I get that!!???


oh,............

.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 3, 2013)

OK, how about a Bacon Man with a bacon weave face


----------



## N4521U (Mar 3, 2013)

There should be a song about him.
Maybe get him to date Taylor Swift???

Two airplane names, how good is that!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Njaco, check out their website. I pay $2.99/lb in 4 lb cuts:

Peameal Bacon - The Elite Meat Company

MM


----------



## Readie (Mar 5, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Hey Njaco, check out their website. I pay $2.99/lb in 4 lb cuts:
> 
> Peameal Bacon - The Elite Meat Company
> 
> MM




That looks really good....I hopefully looked through the site to see if I could buy that here.
Thwarted.
Oh well...back to horse meat 'bacon'
Hump


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 5, 2013)

Only in _CANADA_ you say, old Chap ... pity. All the more season to visit. But - you could buy a loin of pork, trim it lean - and cold-brine-cure it for some time, and then roll in corn meal and wrap air tight and refrigerate. Voila - Canadian back bacon. Very popular here in the colony as a country fair sandwich - served on a (toasted) Kaiser with good moutarde and du 'kraut  Bon appetit.

MM


----------



## Readie (Mar 6, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Only in _CANADA_ you say, old Chap ... pity. All the more season to visit. But - you could buy a loin of pork, trim it lean - and cold-brine-cure it for some time, and then roll in corn meal and wrap air tight and refrigerate. Voila - Canadian back bacon. Very popular here in the colony as a country fair sandwich - served on a (toasted) Kaiser with good moutarde and du 'kraut  Bon appetit.
> 
> MM



Reason enough to visit the colonies ! I'll have a go at that Michael.
I'll have to make sure that its English..sorry, British Pork served on nice locally made proper bread with strong English mustard. Or, Mint perhaps?
Ummm...choices choices.
None of this European moutarde and du'kraut nonsense please.

I hope you Canadians are suitably glad that QE2 is over 'the shits' and back in harness serving us all. A few of our 'new friends' don't appear to give a flying ****...
Outrageous and we'd send a gunboat if we had one...

Cheers
John


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2013)

N4521U said:


> There should be a song about him.
> Maybe get him to date Taylor Swift???
> 
> Two airplane names, how good is that!



Is this what you mean?

.





I dunno......


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 6, 2013)

Mint perhaps?

It ain't lamb ..... but sturdy country mustard is just the stuff.

MM


----------



## N4521U (Mar 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Is this what you mean?
> 
> .
> View attachment 227059
> ...


 

Yah think? 
I beginning to believe she's pretty hard!


----------



## Readie (Mar 7, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Mint perhaps?
> 
> It ain't lamb ..... but sturdy country mustard is just the stuff.
> 
> MM



True, I was going to suggest cranberry jelly as well....
Gourmand I'm not haha..


----------



## N4521U (Mar 7, 2013)

Cranberry sauce goes with turkey mate!


----------



## Readie (Mar 7, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Cranberry sauce goes with turkey mate!



True but, its nice with bacon / ham too.
Red currant jelly is also good.

Matter of taste I guess.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll have to take your word for it........................


----------



## Readie (Mar 7, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I'll have to take your word for it........................



Try it. Makes a change from ketchup.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 7, 2013)

We Americans don't put ketchup on everything. For one thing the cat doesn't like it at all.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2013)

... and the pre-wife faints at the sight of blood.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 7, 2013)

How is she with chocolate syrup?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2013)

don't ask. oh, the horror, the horror.......................


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Is this what you mean?
> 
> .
> View attachment 227059
> ...



I'd eat that.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2013)

put alittle hair on it and I'll eat anything.......


----------



## mikewint (Mar 7, 2013)

with or without ketchup or chocolate syrup? I vote for the chocolate with a dab of whipped cream... Just sayen


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 7, 2013)

Seriously, try strawberry syrup and whipped cream.
Lots of fun!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2013)

DON"T FORGET THE CHERRY!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 7, 2013)

There are jokes here. And I'm not sure I want to go that far.
Oh, what the h3ll, 
1) How old is she?
2) Probably lost it on the backseat of a 1970's stationwagon,
and
3) Help me find my keys, and we'll use the headlights to find it on our way out!
(No offence, old man, I'm like a dog chasing a car!)
Used that one reciently; I was standing outside a store, indulging in a bad habit, waiting on my wife, when a pretty girl walked by. She said, "You'd like some of this, wouldn't you?" and I said, "Girl, I'd be like a dog chasing a car; even if I caught it it'd just drive it off a cliff!"
True story.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Mar 8, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> We Americans don't put ketchup on everything....



Maybe not, but the Australians do...
According to Rolf Harris.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not a good as I once was but I'm as good once as I ever was...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 8, 2013)

and I may not be able to cut the mustard but I can still lick the lid!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 12, 2013)

oh.....

.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 12, 2013)

It is important to get the kiddies started right so...
and for our favorite poptart whisper


----------



## N4521U (Mar 13, 2013)

What the h3ll is THAT??????


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2013)

Bacon flavored baby formula. What else would it be? 

and [email protected] keeps getting stranger..............

.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 13, 2013)

Living outside of the US now, looking in instead of looking out....... it is a strange place.

I was in Canberra for Australia day more than a couple of years back. Standing at the War Memorial, where "G" for George lives. I was looking down the road where the parade turns the corner about 1 klick away, and comes up to the Memorial for the review by the Prime Minister. Down at the turn comes the US Marine honor guard. I hadn't seen the American flag for about four years by this time. It's like it was a neon sign. It's just an "in your face" flag. It was then I started to realize what others around the world see. Many don't understand the meaning of the stripes, red, and white, and the stars, and that it is a flag that was Fought FOR, not Over. Not many other flags have that same meaning.

I digress.................

Deep fried donut, bacon cheeseburger eh? I've got to go flush my veins just looking at the picture.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 13, 2013)

now that you mentioned it


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 13, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Deep fried donut, bacon cheeseburger eh? I've got to go flush my veins just looking at the picture.


Makes you miss the place, don't it?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2013)

Man that is just weird....


----------



## Readie (Mar 14, 2013)

Americans' average weight has jumped by 15 pounds over the past two decades: Gallup Poll - NYPOST.com


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2013)

Pew Research -

Overweight Utility Workers Decrease US Power Outtages by 8% Over Last Decade - Collisions with parked cars on the downturn.



Nobody will get that except you, Readie.


----------



## Readie (Mar 14, 2013)

Very good Matt.


Big Fat Americans: Fat Americans Death Sentence - Fast Food Ingredients

What is the truth? I can't believe that the colonies have just given up.....

http://circ.ahajournals.org/content/126/1/e3.full. Frightening...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 14, 2013)

Paul, I was missing the place, until I went to the links in the above post...... holey moley!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Mar 15, 2013)

Seems it catching.....











A gift from America


----------



## Readie (Mar 15, 2013)

And from Britain I offer you style and er....football?


----------



## mikewint (Mar 15, 2013)

Aussie blokes are fat, sad and in denial: survey
Bronwyn Herbert reported this story on Wednesday, September 14, 2011 12:30:00

The latest global survey has found that half the Australians who are overweight don't realise it, and it's more likely to be men who are in denial.

The findings are part of an international study taking in 13,000 people from 12 countries, as Bronwyn Herbert reports.

BRONWYN HERBERT: Statistics often deliver the same story of Australia as an overweight nation.

But a new survey comparing results from 12 countries finds that on average Australians won't admit to being fat.


----------



## Readie (Mar 16, 2013)

I despair with a lot of my countryman Mike.
There is no respect, either self or for anything or anyone.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 16, 2013)

Could not agree more, one must never point a finger as there are always 3 more pointing back at you


----------



## N4521U (Mar 17, 2013)

Oooooo, I would Never throw rocks either!


----------



## Readie (Mar 17, 2013)

Too many glasshouse for rocks from me as well....


----------



## N4521U (Mar 17, 2013)

Brekkie today, choc chip and walnut cookies, glass of milk............... 
I digress.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I certainly hope that those cookies were sprinkled with bacon, and perhaps an apple donut with maple frosting sprinkled with bacon, or better yet a butter cake with maple frosting with a pound of bacon on top...


----------



## Readie (Mar 22, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Well I certainly hope that those cookies were sprinkled with bacon, and perhaps an apple donut with maple frosting sprinkled with bacon, or better yet a butter cake with maple frosting with a pound of bacon on top...



Heartburn on a plate 

this is much better...











A proper ploughman's and a pint ( or 3) of proper beer.

Jealous?


----------



## yulzari (Mar 22, 2013)

Ooooh! Pork pie.......


----------



## mikewint (Mar 22, 2013)

Well here in the colonies a Proper Plowman dines on Haggis (yum, entrails), Scrambled Eggs, Black Pudding, Sausage, Bacon, Beans Tomato washed down with Maple Bacon ale with a maple frosted donut coveed in bacon


----------



## Readie (Mar 22, 2013)

Does every meal in America include a donut? 

A proper 'full English breakfast', fills you (and the arteries) up and is the food of the gods ( well, us anyway)

What is a Full English Breakfast?





Pop over the pond and enjoy

Cheers
John


----------



## mikewint (Mar 22, 2013)

Actually those are not donuts (no hole) they are really Long Johns made from a yeast dough much lighter than a cake-type donut
And one trip to the Motherland and boiled, grass-fed beef was enough


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2013)

Down South, we eat bacon fried in a cast iron pan, eggs fried in the bacon grease and toast and grits. A Canadian buddy corrected me that such a breakfast is entirely too healthy. While he dropped the grits, he said his family would consistently eat fried bacon, eggs fried in bacon grease and toast fried in bacon grease. That trumps me. I can't eat a breakfast like that anymore without going back to bed. Those breakfasts now come far and few between, and are eaten at night so I can die in my sleep.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 22, 2013)

pancakes fried in bacon grease, now that's good eats. Never got much got into grits or biscuits and sauage gravy


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2013)

My dad loves sausage and gravy. Probably a contributing reason why he is loaning his right leg to Mr. Diabetes. I'm beginning to think that he's not gonna get it back.


----------



## Readie (Mar 22, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Actually those are not donuts (no hole) they are really Long Johns made from a yeast dough much lighter than a cake-type donut
> And one trip to the Motherland and boiled, grass-fed beef was enough



You're lucky to have actually eaten beef here...we have been scoffing horsemeat unknowingly for years.
No wonder Burgess defected. 

Calories in Long John Donut - Calorie, Fat, Carb, Fiber, Protein Info

Long John donut? still looks like a heart attack waiting to happen to me Mike


----------



## Readie (Mar 22, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Down South, we eat bacon fried in a cast iron pan, eggs fried in the bacon grease and toast and grits. A Canadian buddy corrected me that such a breakfast is entirely too healthy. While he dropped the grits, he said his family would consistently eat fried bacon, eggs fried in bacon grease and toast fried in bacon grease. That trumps me. I can't eat a breakfast like that anymore without going back to bed. Those breakfasts now come far and few between, and are eaten at night so I can die in my sleep.



Grits? why would you mad colonials eat small rocks?


----------



## Readie (Mar 22, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> My dad loves sausage and gravy. Probably a contributing reason why he is loaning his right leg to Mr. Diabetes. I'm beginning to think that he's not gonna get it back.



Mr D seems on the rise. Bit of a bugger when you like all the things you shouldn't....
As your Dad has D you should get a check up Matt ( seriously)


----------



## Readie (Mar 22, 2013)

BBC - Food - Menus : Classic roast beef dinner

We love a roast here...its expensive to get a good cut of beef but, worth it.
The French find their nickname for us 'roast beef' highly hilarious...
We often collapse in laughter in Nice when a Frenchman hears that we are English and calls out 'Hey Roast Beef'.
Good job we have health insurance so our split sides can be stitched up eh.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 22, 2013)

Readie, guess this old colonial lad is gonna half tugh teach you-all thing or two about England: The word "grits" derives from the Old English word "grytt," meaning coarse meal not "small rock". This word originally referred to wheat and other porridges now known as groats in parts of the U.K.. 
Grits (US) refers to a ground-corn food, that is common in the Southern United States. Modern grits are commonly made of alkali-treated corn known as hominy. Grits are similar to other thick maize-based porridges from around the world.


----------



## Readie (Mar 22, 2013)

The driver had one too many of 'grits'...

Southern Grits Recipe - Food.com - 90322

This looks suspiciously like porridge to me Mike.
The Scots have to eat tons of it as they refuse to wear underpants ( for some bizarre reason)


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2013)

Readie said:


> Mr D seems on the rise. Bit of a bugger when you like all the things you shouldn't....
> As your Dad has D you should get a check up Matt ( seriously)



No need to, Mr. D has been knocking on my door and I've been ignoring it. Head in the sand dontchya know. I'm not ignorant. Just stoopid.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2013)

Readie said:


> View attachment 228690
> 
> 
> The driver had one too many of 'grits'...
> ...



You guys quite ****in' with my grits. I like grits. Grits are my friend.


----------



## yulzari (Mar 22, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Well here in the colonies a Proper Plowman dines on Haggis (yum, entrails),


You do know that selling haggis is illegal in the USA don't you Mikewint?

and that would be a ploughmans lunch as plough was originally onomatopoeic 'pluhff' like the sound of a plouhshare going through soil.

Haggis always a good choice though, even tinned (or do modern sheep have steel stomachs?)

Hot news for all Canadians: thank you. Cheap Canadian horse fillets on sale in my supermarket at very reasonable prices. Does spit a bit in the pan with the extra water horse has in it compared to beef but very tasty.


----------



## yulzari (Mar 22, 2013)

Readie said:


> Does every meal in America include a donut?
> 
> A proper 'full English breakfast', fills you (and the arteries) up and is the food of the gods ( well, us anyway)
> 
> ...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 22, 2013)

My father used to cook the bacon, cast iron pan, then fry the eggs in the fat and cook the tops by splashing the fat over them! He's long gone.
I still like my bacon and pancakes, and a fried egg on the side, not in the fat tho.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah... sucks how getting closer to death tends to focus the mind a bit.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 22, 2013)

I hear yah man. I have, aurthur itus, aching knees, shoulders, back and forget everything, except all my aches.

The first time my Aussie wife saw biscuits and white gravy, she was shocked!!!!! More so because I ordered it at a diner!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 22, 2013)

Readie, in answer to your post #187, the answer is simple:


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2013)

N4521U said:


> My father used to cook the bacon, cast iron pan, then fry the eggs in the fat and cook the tops by splashing the fat over them! He's long gone.
> I still like my bacon and pancakes, and a fried egg on the side, not in the fat tho.



Bill, that is EXACTLY how I cook my heartattack breakfast!!

and now back on topic....a bacon beer mug - best of both worlds!!!

.


----------



## Readie (Mar 24, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> No need to, Mr. D has been knocking on my door and I've been ignoring it. Head in the sand dontchya know. I'm not ignorant. Just stoopid.



Well, that's up to you at the end of the day. I just 'qualify' as non diabetic but, the margin is smaller than ideal. Bloody pancreatitis.
That and other issues have led me to review 'my lifestyle'....
Good luck
John


----------



## Readie (Mar 24, 2013)

/QUOTE]

Wot, no black pudding!
(pardon me, boudin noir.)[/QUOTE]


Horrid stuff...Hogs pudding is MUCH better
Hog's pudding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Go on...you know you want too....


----------



## Readie (Mar 24, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Readie, in answer to your post #187, the answer is simple:




Why do think the Romans built Hadrian's Wall Mike?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2013)

Readie said:


> Why do think the Romans built Hadrian's Wall Mike?



to keep Hadrian in?


----------



## Readie (Mar 24, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Bill, that is EXACTLY how I cook my heartattack breakfast!!
> 
> and now back on topic....a bacon beer mug - best of both worlds!!!
> 
> ...




There is only one solution to this bacon obsession Chris.
The America's need to come under the British crown's protection and influence.
We always thought the 02/04 July 1776 as far too early for you boys to be set free in the world.
Its a rough place and bacon is no substitute for having a Monarch and someone who knows best...


----------



## Readie (Mar 24, 2013)

Njaco said:


> to keep Hadrian in?










Haha...two walls were needed to keep the buggers out of England.
I rather wish we had a similar structure on the south coast of Britain but, comments like that are not PC in this delicate EU world....


----------



## mikewint (Mar 24, 2013)

Grandpa's favorite was Head cheese or Sulze. He'd boil a pigs head for hours to produce the stock. He'd pour the stock into a large loaf pan adding meat from the skull, tongue, heart, and feet plus all kinds of spices and vinegar. I can stil remember the smell. Course gramps loved Limburger cheese too.
My wife used to love kishka, blood soaked up by buckwheat and stuffed into an intestine, Like I said before YUMYUM- offal and entrails!!!


----------



## Readie (Mar 24, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Grandpa's favorite was Head cheese or Sulze. He'd boil a pigs head for hours to produce the stock. He'd pour the stock into a large loaf pan adding meat from the skull, tongue, heart, and feet plus all kinds of spices and vinegar. I can stil remember the smell. Course gramps loved Limburger cheese too.
> My wife used to love kishka, blood soaked up by buckwheat and stuffed into an intestine, Like I said before YUMYUM- offal and entrails!!!



Must be a generational thing Mike. My Gran used to devour brawn,same as your Sulze I think, chitterlings, tripe, liver,kidney and any white fish that was going.
She lived to a ripe old age so, the food must have been good eh.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 24, 2013)

To a certain extent that's true. I still love CALF'S liver with bacon and onions, tripe/chitterlings are ok if CLEANED properly, so home made only. As a kid, mom loved kidneys. Used to boil them in a big pot, smelled like old diapers, then she'd stick a fork in them and eat them like a corndog.
As to fish, many investigations have shown that restaurant fish are 90% incorrectly IDed and are usually some type of white fish or cod. So shrimp/lobster/crab or fish that I have personally caught like crappie


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2013)

Readie said:


> Must be a generational thing Mike. My Gran used to devour brawn,same as your Sulze I think, chitterlings, tripe, liver,kidney and any white fish that was going.
> She lived to a ripe old age so, the food must have been good eh.



Sure, you just keep thinking that, mate!!!! LMAO

Chris, I did that a couple of times after I saw my father cook. But it acted like a laxative for me....... gave that up right quick, no pun intended.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 24, 2013)

I can still remember as a kid seeing beef tongue in the meat section of the supermarket. Tongue sandwiches.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 24, 2013)

"... I rather wish we had a similar structure on the south coast of Britain but ..."

Too late now mon ami ... you built a Chunnel ....

".. Tongue sandwiches."

I don't want to make you heave, Matt, I regularly do beef tongue. Well cooked (simmered slow with peper corns and a Bay leaf or two) thin sliced and served on good rye bread -- it beats hot corned beef hands down/

I do beef liver on the BBQ - brushed with soya, oil, hot sauce and a soupcon of wasabi - it is truly better than most steak.

Happy (en)trails .. 

MM


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2013)

Next thing you guys will say is that the south end of a north bound elephant tastes great. Uugghh!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 24, 2013)

MM... you are a sick ####.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2013)

Had a friend in the third grade used to bring tongue sandwiches to school, yik!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 24, 2013)

Surely he is dead. Or seeks organ meat in darkly lit urban areas while wearing a black cloak with a wink, wink, nod, nod.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2013)

OMG, I think I'm gonna be sick...quick, give me bacon...............


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2013)

"... As to fish ..."

Catfish. A favorite of mine and its Vietnamese cousin, Basa. Mike - you live in the heart of catfish farming country, ever tried "smoked" catfish. My father-in-law used to make it in Montreal. Better than smoked trout, IMHO.

MM


----------



## Readie (Mar 25, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... I rather wish we had a similar structure on the south coast of Britain but ..."
> 
> Too late now mon ami ... you built a Chunnel ....
> 
> ...




We were rather hoping that the French end of the Chunnel would be a circle back to la Belle France...

Sheeps brain is also a 1930's thing.
Tongue? Yep
Liver nooooooooo....not after its bodily function !!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... As to fish ..."
> 
> Catfish. I favorite of mine and its Vietnamese cousin, Basa. Mike - you live in the heart of catfish farming country, ever tried "smoked" catfish. My father-in-law used to make it in Montreal. Better than smoked trout, IMHO.
> 
> MM



...and now we're into 'noodling'!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2013)

"... not after its bodily function"

Since when was _that_ a consideration .....? I love - and cook in winter - braised ox tails. You are supposed to devote your imagination to _cooking_ the food, not imagining how (or where) the food spent its happy life ..... . The happy life part is the part you are supposed to Give Thanks and say Grace to God for. (Although I mostly do _that _part in my head, privately).

Grateful Canadian

MM

" ... the French end of the Chunnel would be a circle back to la Belle France..."

A particle accelerator, so-to-speak ... ?


----------



## Readie (Mar 25, 2013)

British Isles. 
How to run an Empire on offal...


The traditional Scottish haggis consists of sheep stomach stuffed with a boiled mix of liver, heart, lungs, rolled oats and other ingredients. In the English Midlands, faggots are made from ground or minced pig offal (mainly liver and cheek), bread, herbs and onion wrapped in pig's caul fat. Steak and kidney pie (typically featuring veal or beef kidneys) is widely known and enjoyed in Britain and Ireland. Brawn is a British English term for "head cheese", or the collection of meat and tissue found on an animal's skull (typically a pig) that is cooked, chilled and set in gelatin. Another British and Irish food is black pudding, consisting of congealed pig's blood with oatmeal made into sausage-like links with pig intestine as a casing, then boiled and is usually fried on preparation. The jelly in Melton Mowbray pork pies is made from pig trotters. Pressed and sliced ox tongue remains popular for use in sandwiches. Luncheon Tongue refers to reformed pork tongue pieces. Both kinds of tongue are found in tinned form and in slices. Home pressing and cooking of tongue has become less common over the last fifty years. Bleached tripe was a popular dish in Northern England with many specialist tripe shops in industrial areas: these too have almost all closed.
the traditional Scottish haggis consists of sheep stomach stuffed with a boiled mix of liver, heart, lungs, rolled oats and other ingredients. In the English Midlands, faggots are made from ground or minced pig offal (mainly liver and cheek), bread, herbs and onion wrapped in pig's caul fat. Steak and kidney pie (typically featuring veal or beef kidneys) is widely known and enjoyed in Britain and Ireland. Brawn is a British English term for "head cheese", or the collection of meat and tissue found on an animal's skull (typically a pig) that is cooked, chilled and set in gelatin. Another British and Irish food is black pudding, consisting of congealed pig's blood with oatmeal made into sausage-like links with pig intestine as a casing, then boiled and is usually fried on preparation. The jelly in Melton Mowbray pork pies is made from pig trotters. Pressed and sliced ox tongue remains popular for use in sandwiches. Luncheon Tongue refers to reformed pork tongue pieces. Both kinds of tongue are found in tinned form and in slices. Home pressing and cooking of tongue has become less common over the last fifty years. Bleached tripe was a popular dish in Northern England with many specialist tripe shops in industrial areas: these too have almost all closed.

Lovely 
Cheers
John


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2013)

"... How to run an Empire on offal..."

Or - how the Brits learned to dine_ before_ they became Top Dogs - when their fore-bearers were Under Dogs ...

MM


----------



## Readie (Mar 25, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... not after its bodily function"
> 
> Since when was _that_ a consideration .....? I love - and cook in winter - braised ox tails. You are supposed to devote your imagination to _cooking_ the food, not imagining how (or where) the food spent its happy life ..... . The happy life part is the part you are supposed to Give Thanks and say Grace to God for. (Although I mostly do _that _part in my head, privately).
> 
> ...



I love food cooking too, However...Liver is one step too far even for me.
I like that idea....you could get back into France faster than you leave... hahaha. An excellent idea for the new EU member states.

Beleaguered Englishman

John


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 25, 2013)

"... Liver is one step too far even for me."

Quick BBQ - or very hot grill. Good for you. Good value for $$.

MM


----------



## Readie (Mar 25, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... Liver is one step too far even for me."
> 
> Quick BBQ - or very hot grill. Good for you. Good value for $$.
> 
> MM



It was a family meal, liver, bacon, peas and mash.
Those liver veins made me urge...
I vowed when I left home that never again would I eat liver and I haven't.

Cod cooked in milk is another sick making memory....jeez.

Mon dieu

John


----------



## mikewint (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow, lots to coment on: Let's see "North end of south bound elephant" and how many pig butts have you chowed down on? ever been on a pig farm and see what the pigs marinate them in? YUMYUM - just got me a big old pig butt for Easter
Ox tail soup - reminds me of mom, used to make big pots full of it with turnips and potatoes warms the soul it did!
Tongue - once peeled it is a muscle exactly like any other except for its very fine texture just like veal. Shall we discuss Butt Steak? Think I prefer the front of the cow
Brains - Try them scrambled with eggs
Liver - there is a BIG difference between CALF liver and plain liver. The liver is the bodies detoxifying organ as such an adult cow has been detoxing much longer.
calf's liver is much finer, no big veins or connective tissue. Slice it thin, lightly bread it and fry along with BACON and onions. Food of the gods.
Catfish - Not a big fan of fish, especially bottom feeders, trick is, to remove that big mud vein the correct way. however I'll stick to Crappie caught off my dock, filleted by me, batter dipped by me, and fried by me


----------



## yulzari (Mar 25, 2013)

Readie said:


> We were rather hoping that the French end of the Chunnel would be a circle back to la Belle France...



Not just you..............

Andouillette anyone? Basically you take a large intestine and see how many metres of smaller intestine you can stuff into it until it is full.

May I recommend fresh rabbit liver to you John? When I slaughter rabbits dinner is always a fresh rabbit liver each. Just dusted in flour and fried briefly in butter. Delicate and delicious (wobbly tube free too.)


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2013)

Wait.....I think..............yup...............I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 25, 2013)

Chris, you'd never have made it through the Q-course.
In the US the ANDOUILLE sausage is most often associated with Cajun cooking, where it is a coarse-grained smoked sausage made using pork, garlic, pepper, onions, wine, and seasonings. Andouille sausages are sometimes referred to in the US as "hot link" sausages. If you've ever had Jambalaya the sausage was andouille.


----------



## Readie (Mar 25, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Not just you..............
> 
> Andouillette anyone? Basically you take a large intestine and see how many metres of smaller intestine you can stuff into it until it is full.
> 
> May I recommend fresh rabbit liver to you John? When I slaughter rabbits dinner is always a fresh rabbit liver each. Just dusted in flour and fried briefly in butter. Delicate and delicious (wobbly tube free too.)



Touche mon brave. Has the chunnel joined Britain to Europe or Europe to Britain?

Newspapers recalled the old joke on British insularity, allegedly from a 1930 Daily Mirror headline: "Fog in Channel: Continent Cut Off."

Rabbit meat is good, there are rabbit farms in the South Hams breeding rabbits for meat and the Royal Marines to use on their survival courses.
Sorry, but the thought of liver is too much for me....

Bon appetite

John


----------



## Readie (Mar 25, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Wait.....I think..............yup...............I'm gonna be sick.




Offal San Francisco, CA

I cannot believe that Offal is a suburb of San Francisco....


----------



## Readie (Mar 25, 2013)

Offal Good™

Blimey...are times that hard?


----------



## mikewint (Mar 25, 2013)

Waste not, want not!! In our time of plenty we can afford to look down upon non-skeletal muscle but look to any slaughter house and you will see that nothing from the animal is wasted. Look at almost anything in a casing, like luncheon meats. Read the ingredients, look for the term "variety meats" want to guess what that actually means?


----------



## Readie (Mar 25, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Waste not, want not!! Read the ingredients, look for the term "variety meats" want to guess what that actually means?



In our case Horse meat Mike....


----------



## mikewint (Mar 25, 2013)

Horse is a fine meat as is dog or monkey makes a fine meal or snakes especially the poisonous varieties good eats


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yep, I have made a practice to try everything over the years. How else would I know that Gator tail is tasty?
Or that Rattlesnake is good eatin'?
If you don't try it, you might be missing out on something great!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 25, 2013)

Never cared for Gator, thought it was tough and chewey. Might have been an old gator though


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 25, 2013)

I had the same reaction to octopus, kind of like fish flavored rubberbands.
Whoever made your Gator cooked it too long. It should be more like lobster, firm but chewable.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 25, 2013)

Kangaroo and croc, they arrrrrrh good tucker!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2013)

All you guys are confirmation that rednecks are universal.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 25, 2013)

YEEEEHAW - God made a place for all creatures - right next to the mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 25, 2013)

Durn Tootin'!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 25, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> All you guys are confirmation that rednecks are universal.



A-f3c9i%-men!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 25, 2013)

Famous words from my family heritage, " 'ey man... watch iss"


----------



## Njaco (Mar 25, 2013)

My grandmother coming out of the head: "Hey Y'all, youse gots ta see this!"


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh mannnnn. That is BAD!


But hey! I can make my own biskits........ but maybe Paul has a recipe for the white gravy?????? 
Or any of yous other foodie types, eh?

Aussies sometimes ask me with w taste of displeasure, "You don't want your eggs any special way, do you"?
Sunny side up is what you get over here!


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2013)

mikewint said:


> YEEEEHAW - God made a place for all creatures - right next to the mashed potatoes and gravy.



-Mummy, mummy, I hate Grandma's guts!

-Well just leave it on the side of the plate and eat your vegetables dear ...


(old kiwi school joke. Another was 'Mummy, mummy, why are we pushing the caravan off a cliff?' - 'Sshh, you'll wake your father up!'  )


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2013)

Nothing on the plate that a little vegemite won't improve ...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2013)

Anything can improve Vegemite, 
as long as you leave the Vegemite in the jar!!


----------



## Readie (Mar 26, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Anything can improve Vegemite,
> as long as you leave the Vegemite in the jar!!



You a Marmite man at heart Bill?


----------



## yulzari (Mar 26, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Durn Tootin'!


Is that the name of your house following retirement from the hooter industry Meatloaf109?

Or, for the common people, I am glad to note that your excessive flatulence has been cured............


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2013)

Marmite all the way! Made form Canterbury Breweries used beer hops in New Zealand! Vegemite is for vegetarians...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 26, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Oh mannnnn. That is BAD!
> 
> 
> But hey! I can make my own biskits........ but maybe Paul has a recipe for the white gravy??????
> ...


Bacon or sausage grease. About a 1/4 cup of flour, whip it in and add milk a tiny bit at a time while stirring. Continue until creamy add a dash of salt and pepper.
Ta-da, white gravy!
You can use any meat drippings, but bacon is best.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2013)

Speaking of which, I have to get my poor ole thread back on topic!

.


----------



## Readie (Mar 26, 2013)

Marmite is a 'love hate' thing.
Love it in my house...on toast with egg and bacon.

Quite why the meating eating Aussie's prefer Vegemite is a mystery here....

Bovril was the food of the trenches apparently to keep the Tommies going.

OXO? Nice on a cold day.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 26, 2013)

On track again ...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2013)

I've often thought a Purple ribbon would be fitting for a prostate cancer survivor. Why you ask. You wouldn't have to ask if you ever saw the color of ones nuts after surgery!

Paul, you da man!

Readie, a type of *mite crossed my lips once.......................... just Once!

Chocolate, p'nut butter and bacon CAKE???????????????? talk about a laxative!


----------



## Readie (Mar 27, 2013)

Coloured nuts? Ummm the tank rack on Triumphs used have the same effect...
Laxative effect?...when I was a lad in Australia my dad had a FX (48-215) Holden sedan, that rolling around on graded Snowy mountain roads on crossplys combined with mothers warm ox tongue sandwiches was..er, challenging.
Marmite? you know you want to hahaha...I'll send you a pot if you like.
Cheers
John


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2013)

If'n I realllly wanted Mar.... what ever it is, I could get it here......


----------



## Readie (Mar 28, 2013)

Tastes nice with 'Roo...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2013)

Need to get me one of those ribbons!


----------



## Readie (Mar 28, 2013)

Back to bacon for a minute...

Do you prefer back or streaky?

Thick cut or normal cut?

Lean or fatty?

Cheers
John


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2013)

Being that I grew up on a farm and we had over 600 hogs and usually killed 7 for our family each year and salted and smoked the meat ourselves it's be thick, fatty and side.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thick - lots of fat. Otherwise eat a porkchop.
Thin - streaked with lots of fat. Otherwise eat a porkchop.
Lean - Eat a porchop
Fatty - Yes please

Now the real question... oven or pan fried? [oh the dilemma]


----------



## mikewint (Mar 28, 2013)

Thick, lean, and I love pork chops, and on the George Foreman


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Need to get me one of those ribbons!



Believe me................. you.... do.... NOT.... want.... one of them ribbons.
All the old fella is good now for is keeping me from p!ss!ing on my leg!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2013)

Thick in the right parts, lean in the others, good pink color....I mean red, marbled color.....

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 28, 2013)

Dammit, my bacon never comes out that nicely!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2013)

SON OF A............................................Mine didn't either David!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2013)

Has the deep fried Mars bar already been mentioned?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 29, 2013)

Are there Mars bars under that bacon?????????????????????????????? Holey moley.


----------



## Readie (Mar 29, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Has the deep fried Mars bar already been mentioned?



Only whispered Jan....
Here in tropical Plymouth we have the classy deep fried snickers bar.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2013)

and if anybody was upset with that last pic....

Bacon condoms. Yes, that's right. - latimes.com


----------



## Readie (Mar 29, 2013)

Very catholic 

A picked egg is better


----------



## Njaco (Mar 31, 2013)

Very appropriate for this forum........

.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 3, 2013)

Apparently the hot new version of a Bloody Caesar drink this year starts with Tequila that has had well-cooked bacon (with some fat)_ infused into it_ for a couple of weeks .. and then filtered. Will try.

MM


----------



## Njaco (Apr 3, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Apparently the hot new version of a Bloody Caesar drink this year starts with Tequila that has had well-cooked bacon (with some fat)_ infused into it_ for a couple of weeks .. and then filtered. Will try.
> 
> MM



Yeah, call us from the hospital room and let us know how it tastes.


----------



## Readie (Apr 3, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Apparently the hot new version of a Bloody Caesar drink this year starts with Tequila that has had well-cooked bacon (with some fat)_ infused into it_ for a couple of weeks .. and then filtered. Will try.
> 
> MM



Michael, Is life in Canada that bad these days?
Concerned of England


----------



## N4521U (Apr 3, 2013)

You cannot imagine how absolutely bizarre this all sounds to someone who has been away from the States for the last 12 years! It sounds like a segment from Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern! 

I've gained 30 pounds, my arteries are now clogged and I've torn a shoulder tendon trying to get away from this thread. A new diet, refraining from reading these posts, which will be the hardest thing to do, and surgery...... I'll be okay! Not to worry.... Just pancakes and bacon will fix me up!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 3, 2013)

make it simple, just buy the kit


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anything labeled 'Rimshot' brings the gag reflex. Even with bacon.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 4, 2013)

was thinking the same thing....................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 4, 2013)

Yup.......


----------



## N4521U (Apr 5, 2013)

Was just at the super market................ Bacon Spam??????


----------



## yulzari (Apr 5, 2013)

From here in France it is so frustrating not being able to contribute to this conversation!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 5, 2013)

Maybe look up USA Foods on google, see if there is something over there, because there is one here in Oz. Maybe you can find some deeeeeeelishhhhhhious Spam!  or Bisquick for pancakes!


----------



## Readie (Apr 5, 2013)

We have McDonalds..will that be a true taste of America?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 5, 2013)

Probably, always figured it was horsemeat anyways!


----------



## Readie (Apr 5, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Probably, always figured it was horsemeat anyways!




Lucky to find any meat in a MaccyD's 'burger' they are all lips and arseholes...(allegedly) Nice....


----------



## N4521U (Apr 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> We have McDonalds..will that be a true taste of America?



In spite of all of the above, in a ward NO! Mackers is not a true taste of America!!!!!!

Now if you could find a Ruben sandwich, of a Philly cheese sandwich, pancakes with maple syrup...... sorry, gonna take a food break.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 5, 2013)

McDs does not actually MAKE anything from cratch but they do set standards for everything they prepare, sooo, McDs in the UK would be made from local beef so the taste would not be the same. We found a McD in France and besides being outrageously expensive it did not taste like home and neither did the Coke


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 5, 2013)

"..... From here in France it is so frustrating not being able to contribute to this conversation!"

To paraphrase Quentin T, "Whatddya call a Big Mac in France ..."*

* Pulp Fiction


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> We have McDonalds..will that be a true taste of America?



About as much as Arthur Treacher's is a slice of England!


----------



## Readie (Apr 6, 2013)

I admit I had to google 'Arthur Treacher' Chris never had heard of him ( them).
You are right...Cod and Chips with salt and vinegar is a very English thing and has to eaten on soggy newspaper on a soggy beach with a western gale blowing the sand up your nose in the rain....you can't beat it.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 6, 2013)

I was just trying to show that those franchised food outlets really do no justice to a true food establishment. I mean, if you want a good American burger, you should try this place...

Bomb Bomb BBQ Grill - Home

Just like Arthur Treacher really doesn't represent a good Cod and Chips meal!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2013)

..any more than French fries represent France. Perhaps I'm lucky (eeewwwww... bad choice of words), but here in the Pacific Northwest we are uber diverse with soul food, traditional american diner food, authentic korean, japanese, chinese, tex-mex, mexican, french, vietnamese, thai, fast-food, Indian, middle eastern, russian/ukranian (big time!!), etc. All this within about a 3-5mile radius. Most within 2miles. American is truly a melting pot.


----------



## Readie (Apr 6, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> ..any more than French fries represent France. Perhaps I'm lucky (eeewwwww... bad choice of words), but here in the Pacific Northwest we are uber diverse with soul food, traditional american diner food, authentic korean, japanese, chinese, tex-mex, mexican, french, vietnamese, thai, fast-food, Indian, middle eastern, russian/ukranian (big time!!), etc. All this within about a 3-5mile radius. Most within 2miles. American is truly a melting pot.



It is Matt, choice is everything. I love trying different food abroad, some is good and some bland. I thought the snails and frogs legs in France to be over rated but, the pastries, bread ,fruit de mer, cheese and wine are superb. Makes my mouth water just thinking of that....
What's you fav?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2013)

Readie said:


> It is Matt, choice is everything. I love trying different food abroad, some is good and some bland. I thought the snails and frogs legs in France to be over rated but, the pastries, bread ,fruit de mer, cheese and wine are superb. Makes my mouth water just thinking of that....
> What's you fav?



I'm not a escargot fan. Might have as well been button mushrooms drowned in parsely garlic butter and sopped up with good bread. What's not to like. I'd eat a dog turd cooked like that. I like all kinds of food. I'm a southern redneck, so perhaps the equivalent might be Tuscan or southern French food would be in the genre that I like [French members can cringe proclaim a 'sacreblue' at my blasphemy]. I more in the liking of peasant food. Lots of beans, rice, bold flavors and cheap cuts of meat.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 6, 2013)

Readie, Plenty of McDs in London. One of the nicest looking ones was Hounslow West, near London Heathrow


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 6, 2013)

You can dress that up any ways you would like, but I bet it still tastes like crap.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2013)

There coffee is good. I can vouch for that. Only thing I consume there.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 7, 2013)

Story ..... frogs legs.

When I was about 15, we, the Mexican peach pickers, and I took a small boat out on the Feather River near Yuba City, CA one night. Armed with a big lantern, and big flash light and a frog gig on a pole, or two. We would spot the bull frog with the flash light and lunge the gig at the eyes. Swing the pole to the back of the boat where another would strip the gig and the frog would go into a tub. That night all the hind legs were cut from the frogs and the carcusses were tossed back into the tub, which was in the yard! Next morning about 85 frogs, sans rear legs, were making their way to freedom. Not getting very far tho. A sad sight. 

The legs were good tho!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Story ..... frogs legs.
> 
> When I was about 15, we, the Mexican peach pickers, and I took a small boat out on the Feather River near Yuba City, CA one night. Armed with a big lantern, and big flash light and a frog gig on a pole, or two. We would spot the bull frog with the flash light and lunge the gig at the eyes. Swing the pole to the back of the boat where another would strip the gig and the frog would go into a tub. That night all the hind legs were cut from the frogs and the carcusses were tossed back into the tub, which was in the yard! Next morning about 85 frogs, sans rear legs, were making their way to freedom. Not getting very far tho. A sad sight.
> 
> The legs were good tho!



Been there, done that!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2013)

oh..........





bacon


----------



## Readie (Apr 7, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Readie, Plenty of McDs in London. One of the nicest looking ones was Hounslow West, near London Heathrow



I remember that place when I worked at Heathrow in the '70's.
It was a pub then.
Cheers
John


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2013)

Readie said:


> I admit I had to google 'Arthur Treacher' Chris never had heard of him ( them).
> You are right...Cod and Chips with salt and vinegar is a very English thing and has to eaten on soggy newspaper on a soggy beach with a western gale blowing the sand up your nose in the rain....you can't beat it.



I'll take your word for it.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 7, 2013)

Readie said:


> I remember that place when I worked at Heathrow in the '70's.
> It was a pub then.
> Cheers
> John


They turned a perfectly good Bar into a McDonalds!?!?
A sign of the apocolypse.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2013)

Aaron, I don't know about the circumstances, but I can vouch for the fish and chips with the salt/ vinegar - excellent!


----------



## Readie (Apr 7, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> They turned a perfectly good Bar into a McDonalds!?!?
> A sign of the apocolypse.



That's progress I guess....A lot of pubs have shut as prices have gone up, the smoking ban, drink drive laws and very cheap prices of beer in supermarkets.
A good old fashioned pub is a treasure.
The 'Aussie' theme styled bars are horrors.
Cheers
John


----------



## Readie (Apr 7, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I'll take your word for it.



Part of most English boys summer hols....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 7, 2013)

Readie said:


> The 'Aussie' theme styled bars are horrors.


 There was one here once. Imagine a Tiki (!) style room decorated with stuffed toy kangaroo's, Men at Work's classic "Land Down Under" blasting over the speakers, and the hillbilly behind the bar screaming, "G-day, mate!" to anyone that had the misfortune of wandering in.
Lasted about 6 months.

Oh, and "Bacon".


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 7, 2013)

Readie said:


> That's progress I guess....A lot of pubs have shut as prices have gone up, the smoking ban, drink drive laws and very cheap prices of beer in supermarkets.
> A good old fashioned pub is a treasure.
> The 'Aussie' theme styled bars are horrors.
> Cheers
> John



Its funny, they have "Aussie" themed pubs in England, and "English" themed pubs in Aussie and NZ!!! Both badly done, for the most part.

I guess everyone wants to be somewhere else...


----------



## Readie (Apr 7, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> There was one here once. Imagine a Tiki (!) style room decorated with stuffed toy kangaroo's, Men at Work's classic "Land Down Under" blasting over the speakers, and the hillbilly behind the bar screaming, "G-day, mate!" to anyone that had the misfortune of wandering in.
> Lasted about 6 months.
> 
> Oh, and "Bacon".



We have this chain to torment us...Walkabout (pub chain) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Plymouth is a Navy city where a punch up is not unknown but, Walkabouts have taken this to a new level.
The Police are in favour of its licence as most on the trouble is contained within its walls.

'Gud-day' in a screeching Pymothian accent?

No bacon here.
Just 'Roo burgers...


----------



## Readie (Apr 7, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> I
> I guess everyone wants to be somewhere else...



Very true.
Except that at the moment everyone wants to come here...not for the weather I hasten to add....just our benefits system.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Aaron, I don't know about the circumstances, but I can vouch for the fish and chips with the salt/ vinegar - excellent!



Oh, I can just imagine the fish and chips are great, I just don't want to have to eat them under those circumstances.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 7, 2013)

Readie said:


> We have this chain to torment us...Walkabout (pub chain) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Plymouth is a Navy city where a punch up is not unknown but, Walkabouts have taken this to a new level.
> The Police are in favour of its licence as most on the trouble is contained within its walls.
> ...



You're not alone, mate! Here in the states we have...

Outback Steakhouse - Restaurant Gift Cards - Locations - Menu

where the commercials are god awful. The worst accent you're never heard. Almost as bad as the Fosters commercials years ago...


----------



## N4521U (Apr 8, 2013)

I went to an outback steakhouse, once. My roomies took me there just before I came to Oz to stay. I guess they thought it was authentic. Even bought me a Fosters. And the only good thing that stuff is for ...... is cooking with. It does make good gravy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2013)

Beer gravy...


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 8, 2013)

".. Beer gravy..."

Absolutely. Beer trumps even bacon on the 'versatile necessities' list of food groups.

MM


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 8, 2013)

Give me a "Hooters" anyday. Hot wings and beer. and usually some pretty good scenery.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Give me a "Hooters" anyday. Hot wings and beer. and usually some pretty good scenery.



I tried hitting the 'Like' button about 50 times and I banned myself. Uugghhh...............


----------



## Readie (Apr 9, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Give me a "Hooters" anyday. Hot wings and beer. and usually some pretty good scenery.




I had to google 'Hooters' .... sounds like MaccyD's with attractive scantily clad birds 
All the 'Hooter girls' all classic American girls?


----------



## mikewint (Apr 9, 2013)

Whoo-tars is all about illusion. The girls wear nude-colored tights that are 1/4 thick Now if you have one near you: The Tilted Kilt
I know they serve food but I have no idea what it is/was


----------



## Readie (Apr 9, 2013)

Ideal...
I'm afraid that we have nothing to compete with that !






The beers good though.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2013)

Those are your waitress'? Woah, tell'em to trim the stashes a bit, please.


----------



## Readie (Apr 9, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Those are your waitress'? Woah, tell'em to trim the stashes a bit, please.



 good double double entendre Chris.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2013)

This is the usual classic Hooters....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2013)

...oh and the obligatory gay guy who has sued Hooters because he was denied a waitress...er...waiter position. Its the 'merican way.


----------



## Readie (Apr 9, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> ...oh and the obligatory gay guy who has sued Hooters because he was denied a waitress...er...waiter position. Its the 'merican way.



It is here too...pre op trannie is a higher card to play Matt


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 9, 2013)

Title sort of related pic ...apologies




from Neon Genesis Evangelion - its original series with its mutiple endings is guarenteed to make your mind bend like a Kubric's Orange mixed with a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster scented with a tincture 'the rapture' thrown in.

Post Op Tranny...




..its now much happier with its new body 

Older Lola Bunny begrudgingly gains new employment after being let go due to being to old for Walt...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2013)

do we need anything else?

.


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 9, 2013)

Njaco said:


> do we need anything else?
> 
> .
> View attachment 230386



Where's the beer?


and the waitress?


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 9, 2013)

Mmm ...a covering of shredded black pudding mixed in with bbq hoisin sauce perhaps with a lil bit of scotch bonnet too if spice is your thing, and a few pints of Black Dragon cider to savour with it, if it's the weekend.

Nice pistol too Njaco, not a usual commander/generals model methinks, with a S&W style slide SIG catches/switches styling with walnut-ish grips?


----------



## Readie (Apr 10, 2013)

Fried Chicken , sweet potatoe corn for tea.
I'm getting quite trans Atlantic


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 10, 2013)

Njaco said:


> do we need anything else?
> 
> .
> View attachment 230386


More bacon! And a waitress to bring,......(wait for it),.....
More Bacon!!!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 10, 2013)

Is the bacon hiding the waffles?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ooo, waffles!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2013)

Did he say waffles? ooohhhh........with apple syrup...........................oooohhhhhh.............


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2013)

tsk, tsk. I gotta teach ya everything! Its 'Merica, dammit. The 'a' is silent.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 10, 2013)

And it's "Fu(kin' A" to be gramatically correct.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nobody noticed the Remington 1100? Dammit...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2013)

She gonna pull that trigger and the gun will be flying backward handle-first all by itself.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 11, 2013)

Sure I did, she's got two Remingtons, hangin outa her skirt!
And they are about 1100 long, 1.1 meters!


----------



## Readie (Apr 11, 2013)

Ummm....
Does America ( with an A) run on bacon?
I didn't realise you guys dropped 'A's either....






























Hahahahaha


----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2013)

Heck I shoot my 12ga one-handed all the time, after all it's a pistol!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2013)

Coffee, guns and bacon.....


Sounds like a Warren Zevon song there...


----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2013)

We see first you wrap your 7.62 machine gun barrel with foil, then bacon, tie with string. Put about 200 rounds down range. Enjoy your bacon and cordite


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2013)

that's just not right...

Das uber bacon!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2013)

I concur...

 that's just not right...


----------



## Marcel (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't want to eat that tomorrow Chris. Just sayin'


----------



## N4521U (Apr 11, 2013)

Just where in blazes are you getting these things???????

Bacon and cordite.......... is this a forward scout thing?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2013)

Quick...I gotta get this back on track...

.


----------



## Readie (Apr 12, 2013)

Bacon cordite ? That's the best idea on this thread.

Healthier than fried !

Cheers
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2013)

gob smacked......


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 12, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Coffee, guns and bacon.....
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Warren Zevon song there...


Toby Keith


----------



## Readie (Apr 12, 2013)

Or.... Arnie in Terminator 8?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

Bacon Wrapped, Crab Stuffed Jumbo Shrimp!!

.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 15, 2013)

Now That is acceptable.


----------



## Readie (Apr 15, 2013)

Agreed...looks very good


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 15, 2013)

If people can cook on their engines (cars) or exhausts (bikes), then why not with guns... tastey looking jumbo prawns in blankets.

I love the smell of prawns in the morning...


----------



## Readie (Apr 15, 2013)

I have fried eggs on my car roof during that boiling summer of '76.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> If people can cook on their engines (cars) or exhausts (bikes), then why not with guns... tastey looking jumbo prawns in blankets.
> 
> I love the smell of prawns in the morning...



...smells like 'victory'.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 15, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Now That is acceptable.


Shoot, Bill. If I wasn't already spoken for, I'd marry it!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 15, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Bacon Wrapped, Crab Stuffed Jumbo Shrimp!!
> 
> .
> View attachment 230933



While looking and sounding delish... that would be rather hard to pull off without some practice. Believe me.

Where's Rochie?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

I had some in a dinner a few years ago....out of this world! They added one ingredient: Its was all rolled into a mushroom! HEAVEN!!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wait, wait, wait... a shrimp, stuffed in crab, wrapped in bacon, stuffed into a mushroom...

You bastard, you caught me monologuing... that was funny!  Now I have to wipe the drool off my eatin' shirt.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2013)

IN MY OWN BACKYARD!!!!!

Cumberland County LGBT group using bacon to spread equality | NJ.com


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, seriously, if they love bacon....
At the risk of alienating fellow members, and not to be P.C., but I don't have a problem with them,.....
Loving BACON!!!
Yeah!, Whoo Whooo!
Bacon lovers unite!
At last, something we can all agree on!


----------



## Readie (Apr 17, 2013)

You sure the fluoride in American tap water hasn't affected you boys?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Readie (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/PDF/Bacon_and_Food_Safety.pdf

Ok, who has eaten Turkey bacon then?


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Wait, wait, wait... a shrimp, stuffed in crab, wrapped in bacon, stuffed into a mushroom...
> 
> You bastard, you caught me monologuing... that was funny!  Now I have to wipe the drool off my eatin' shirt.



cooked in garlic and parsley butter !!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't forget chocolate-covered bacon


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 17, 2013)

Readie said:


> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/PDF/Bacon_and_Food_Safety.pdf
> 
> Ok, who has eaten Turkey bacon then?



There is NO SUCH THING Readei!!!!!!!There is only one kind of bacon and it is a PORK product. NOT A POULTRY product. Let's remember this. Class is now over.


----------



## Readie (Apr 17, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> There is NO SUCH THING Readei!!!!!!!There is only one kind of bacon and it is a PORK product. NOT A POULTRY product. Let's remember this. Class is now over.



Not according to the USA link I posted Aaron....Turkey bacon is available in America.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

Like George Takei...Oh my.....!!

Kinda like Raspberry flavored Earl Grey tea..............


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2013)

must resist googling turkey bacon, must resist ........ dont want to know what it is !!!!!!!

though will share a small story about food.

went for a meal a few years ago, looked at menu and ordered "jumbo steak pie" as i was starving, anyway meal came out, pie was normal sized but pastry lid was shaped like an elephant........

asked if chef was having a laugh and was told it was his signature dish !


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

and thus was born the inspiration for Chef Ramsey!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2013)

Friends don't let friends eat turkey bacon.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 17, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Friends don't let friends eat turkey bacon.



That's right.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 18, 2013)

said like a ttue viking!!!


----------



## Readie (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes...but why would Americans want to even make 'turkey bacon' in the first place?
You haven't been serving it up to unsuspecting Brits in Disney Land have you ???


----------



## N4521U (Apr 18, 2013)

It's because Some people don't eat red meat.......... now how silly is that!


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2013)

N4521U said:


> It's because Some people don't eat red meat.......... now how silly is that!



ah so that's what a veggiematerian is then !!!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's the only Turkey Bacon I want to know about!


----------



## Readie (Apr 18, 2013)

Turkey bacon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







Yum...looks good to me.


Tempted?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 18, 2013)

.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, if you are, I can save you the trouble of spending money on it.
The "bacon" flavor isn't quite as good as those crappy soybean Bac-o-bits, and the texture is something like oatmeal that has dried on the side of the pan. 
It is an abomination.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 18, 2013)

Paul, you could put a whole generation off burkey bacon with a description like that. Good job


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 18, 2013)

I had some wild venison bacon the other day...

DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 18, 2013)

Paul understates


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 18, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Here's the only Turkey Bacon I want to know about!



H3!! YEAH!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 18, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Paul, you could put a whole generation off burkey bacon with a description like that. Good job


 
All part of being humble, loveable, me!


----------



## Readie (Apr 19, 2013)

'All part of being humble, loveable, me! '

I was going to buy a pack of Turkey Bacon but, I'll give that a miss Paul.
Your self sacrifice in the bacon tasting stakes has brought a tear to my eye...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 19, 2013)

Don't know if anyone has posted this before, but here it is!
Bakon Vodka - Home


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 19, 2013)

Readie said:


> 'All part of being humble, loveable, me! '
> 
> I was going to buy a pack of Turkey Bacon but, I'll give that a miss Paul.
> Your self sacrifice in the bacon tasting stakes has brought a tear to my eye...


Part of being humble and loveable, is my incredible self sacrifice in trying every bacon flavored thing out there.
No need to thank me, it's all part of being the wonderful guy I am. Modesty alone prevents me from going on about how humble I am.
But you are welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## gumbyk (Apr 20, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Part of being humble and loveable, is my incredible self sacrifice in trying every bacon flavored thing out there.
> No need to thank me, it's all part of being the wonderful guy I am. Modesty alone prevents me from going on about how humble I am.
> But you are welcome.



So, how were these:


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 20, 2013)

Some people "Bake" cookies to get baked .... does anyone get baked from eating bacon ...? Happy, yes, even rapturous, but baked. 

Curious.


----------



## Readie (Apr 20, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Part of being humble and loveable, is my incredible self sacrifice in trying every bacon flavored thing out there.
> No need to thank me, it's all part of being the wonderful guy I am. Modesty alone prevents me from going on about how humble I am.
> But you are welcome.



You are a beacon of bacon self sacrifice Paul.
We salute your noble efforts.
We also thank you from the heart of our bottom.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2013)

A bacon sundae??!!

.
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pcr8hPWMjQ_


----------



## nincomp (Apr 26, 2013)

(Here I go... walking into a meeting of Turkey-Bacon Anonymous. I am ashamed. Even the members of Alcoholics Anonymous refuse to speak to us.)

Hi. I am Jim and I have eaten Turkey-Bacon.
I didn't mean to. It just kinda happened. I am so ashamed.

Sadly, my Wife lost the ability to digest pork (this is actually true). I want you all to understand that this was not the case when we got engaged. I am not a fool.
After her horrible disability appeared, I decided to do the honorable thing and stay married to her. [At this point, you all should be nodding somberly with grudging approval of my noble sacrifice.]

Maybe my misfortune can be of benefit to some of my fellows. The best way to describe the taste of Turkey-Bacon is to paraphrase the writer Douglas Adams: It tastes almost - but not completely - unlike real bacon.

Now, if any of you survive something like the Zombie-apocalypse and, heaven forbid, find yourselves in the situation where you must either eat turkey-bacon or die... this information may save your lives. For God's sake, do not put it into the microwave - when it comes out it will be good for patching your shoes... and that's it.

If you must ( and remember that it is life-or-death here), cook it in a frying pan with a little oil. There comes a moment where it no longer tastes bad ( mind you, I am not saying that it will actually taste like bacon - but it won't taste bad). That moment is about five seconds before it turns black and burns into strips of charcoal. If you remove it from the pan at this magical time, it will cool into something crunchy and relatively unlikely to immediately kill you. 
Some say that it should burn a bit, but don't overdo it. The smoke will likely set off any fire alarms in the house and the fire department really dislikes responding to turkey-bacon-related calls.
Other, wiser individuals, will intentionally burn it and use the excuse to go out and get real bacon. But remember, if there is nothing else but turkey-bacon, I have provided potentially life-saving information!

That's it. I have finally confessed my horrible secret. May God have mercy on my soul.

- Jim


----------



## Njaco (Apr 26, 2013)

Can I get an "Amen"?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2013)

Amen. And I almost banned nincomp outta shear rage. And no, nincomp, God cannot save your soul.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 26, 2013)

Matt, you have to make friends with your liberal side and....all is alright with the world!


----------



## nincomp (Apr 26, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Amen. And I almost banned nincomp outta shear rage. And no, nincomp, God cannot save your soul.


 
Oh crap!. Uh, maybe I was kidding? Yeah, that's it, I was kidding. Definitely.
I mean, uh, no manly-man would ever do such a thing. Right? Right?

I should have known that, that, that ... turkey-based substance would poison my mind and cause lapses in judgement. 
Oops, I mean that I have *heard* that certain turkey-based substances could effect *some people's *minds. Yeah. That's what I meant. I must have read about it somewhere, because I would never associate with someone like that. No siree, not me.


----------



## Readie (Apr 27, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Oh crap!. Uh, maybe I was kidding? Yeah, that's it, I was kidding. Definitely.
> I mean, uh, no manly-man would ever do such a thing. Right? Right?
> 
> I should have known that, that, that ... turkey-based substance would poison my mind and cause lapses in judgement.
> Oops, I mean that I have *heard* that certain turkey-based substances could effect *some people's *minds. Yeah. That's what I meant. I must have read about it somewhere, because I would never associate with someone like that. No siree, not me.




You secrets are safe with us....


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 27, 2013)

I believe the 'Do Not Microwave! Even Incase Of Zombie Ragnorock' also applies to SPAM, and likely to similar highly processed ('reclaimed') tinned meats. 

..unless I crash in the high snow-capped mountains with a football/rugby team (as from the film Alive, based upon a real tragedy); then I would eat microwaved/'nuked'/'zapped' SPAM/Turkey-Bacon as much as possble, well at least before I have to go for the cuisine of human shredded 'calf' or 'buttock' stakes... 
Whilst I'd love for this not to happen to anyone let alone me, if I was in that situation, I think I would strive to survive rather than give up (unless a load of Greys turned up along with Liam Neison) - whom wouldn't eh?!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm with you Wayne.


----------



## Readie (Apr 27, 2013)

'..unless I crash in the high snow-capped mountains with a football/rugby team (as from the film Alive, based upon a real tragedy); then I would eat microwaved/'nuked'/'zapped' SPAM/Turkey-Bacon as much as possble, well at least before I have to go for the cuisine of human shredded 'calf' or 'buttock' stakes...'

If you don't travel to Glascow then you are safe from such a ghastly situation...
In case out trans Atlantic plas wonder what the f**k we are on about, I should point out that after a nights heavy drinking Glaswegians are prone to eat each other....
Be afraid.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 28, 2013)

Dam...................


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 28, 2013)

Some small parts of our so-called fair land arent't fair, aren't always so civilised, and at times makes you wonder if they're in 1st or 2nd World country, let alone be suitable for being called 3rd World at times; 'postcode' youth gang wars anyone?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2013)

Readie said:


> '..unless I crash in the high snow-capped mountains with a football/rugby team (as from the film Alive, based upon a real tragedy); then I would eat microwaved/'nuked'/'zapped' SPAM/Turkey-Bacon as much as possble, well at least before I have to go for the cuisine of human shredded 'calf' or 'buttock' stakes...'
> 
> If you don't travel to Glascow then you are safe from such a ghastly situation...
> In case out trans Atlantic plas wonder what the f**k we are on about, I should point out that after a nights heavy drinking Glaswegians are prone to eat each other....
> Be afraid.




ummmm, doesn't Jan live in Glasgow?.........................oh..........


----------



## Readie (Apr 28, 2013)

'ummmm, doesn't Jan live in Glasgow?.........................oh.......... '

The most barbaric are the men from across the north sea Chris.
The normal aggressive Scot is quite mild compared to a Swede, full of vodka haggis on rutting night where nothing of female born is safe...


----------



## mikewint (Apr 28, 2013)

Chris, been away a while, just saw your "bacon sunday" video. Think Jumbette has already had 4383 too many sundays, bacon or otherwise, already


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Chris, been away a while, just saw your "bacon sunday" video. Think Jumbette has already had 4383 too many sundays, bacon or otherwise, already



But I bet you were fully awake when the vid ended!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 28, 2013)

Yup, likw watching two bears wrestle under a banket. Was a tight fit in that revolving door
"Another extra large bacon Sunday?"


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 28, 2013)

Damn, Mike, here is where you and I part company. I like 'em skinny and mean.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 29, 2013)

Is that someone making an attempt to hide under There????????


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank Odin her guts hang lower than her *whistles euthamistically*. ..then again, if it didn't, it wouldn't've be posted, and I would not be having day-mares now having seen it aflter I just woke up, images burnt into my caffine-fasted brain..

Had to find a better pic...


----------



## mikewint (Apr 29, 2013)

Aren't truely civilized countries wonderful understanding places. Three cheers for Copenhagen!!!
Paul, in that case I have just the gal-fur-ya


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 29, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 29, 2013)

I agree, I almost wanted to vomit, but I think that would only remind her that she think she needs to vomit again - does she still live?, she can't wiegh much more than 5 stone in that pic..

She should be the poster rake for 'Size 0', to put people off that should be illigal fashion fad.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 29, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Aren't truely civilized countries wonderful understanding places. Three cheers for Copenhagen!!!
> Paul, in that case I have just the gal-fur-ya


Wow, thanks, but something in between those is more my style; that would be like f*****g a ten speed bicycle!


----------



## Readie (Apr 30, 2013)

'Wow, that would be like f*****g a ten speed bicycle!'

Haven't you Americans got 21 speed bicycles yet


----------



## N4521U (Apr 30, 2013)

I am staying far away from That one................... farther than a 21 speed bicycle can take me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> WTF?



Tend to agree Matt....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2013)

my friggin monitor screen just cracked...in 2 places!! You guys gotta knock it off....Thats the 3rd time I've seen my lunch today!


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 30, 2013)

To get the images of slimmer and anti-slimmer out of our minds; those eyeworms... (if an 'earworm' is a song stuck in your head...)


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 30, 2013)

".. Thats the 3rd time I've seen my lunch today"

You gotta stop it with those _liquid_ lunches.


----------



## Readie (Apr 30, 2013)

Or watching 'Man v food'....


----------



## N4521U (Apr 30, 2013)

That second picture would be captioned a Hopuati (hop-oo-watti) in this country..... an Aussie NRL thing.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wait a minute... what if we wrapped her in bacon?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2013)

now yer talkin'!

.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 30, 2013)

Vurrrry nyce...... now we're gettin back to the real Bacon!


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 30, 2013)

Some rootin tootin tasty pics there
Mmm thinking of the 'flesh cured' bacon strips in some 'what-if' bacon butties in half a wholemeal stottie bun, with maple syrup, sliced olives, a dash of wasabi and the shedded tip of a Trinidadian Scorpion Chilli infused in dark chocolate sauce  
Sacred feth, and 'Im' thinking of food first...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2013)

dude, too many words....we just gonna do the tube snake boogie!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 30, 2013)

Njaco said:


> now yer talkin'!
> 
> .
> View attachment 232309
> View attachment 232310


Possibly. Can I order extra bacon when I'm done with that?
Jes' a little extra energy. You know us old guys need all the help we can get!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 30, 2013)

Njaco said:


> dude, too many words....we just gonna do the tube snake boogie!



Negative. Negative. Break. Break. That deserves Lucky13 giving him a pearl necklace.


----------



## Readie (May 1, 2013)

Njaco said:


> dude, too many words....we just gonna do the tube snake boogie!



Chris, I know we share the same language but, sometimes you guys turn of phrase, while pleasing to the ear, does not make any sense.
Is that line from 'Uncommon Valour'? The guy with explosives....?

Where was I ?


Bacon...hahaha....hump.


----------



## Readie (May 1, 2013)

The Ridiculous Food of Upstate New York: British Style Back Bacon, an American Review.

Flickr: Discussing British v's American Bacon in BACON


Which is best American or British bacon. Bearing in mind that we were eating bacon long before anyone even though to sail across the Atlantic


----------



## N4521U (May 1, 2013)

If Your bacon is like Aussie bacon, thick like roof shingles and unable to get Crispy!
Then American thin bacon it is!!!!!! Hands down!


----------



## mikewint (May 4, 2013)

Lots of confusion, time for some BACONOLOGY:
In the United States the USDA defines bacon as "the cured belly of a swine carcass"; other cuts and characteristics must be separately qualified such as "smoked pork loin bacon". Four 14-gram (0.5 oz) slices of bacon together contain 7.45 grams (0.26 oz) of fat, of which about half is monounsaturated, a third is saturated and a sixth is polyunsaturated, and 7.72 grams (0.27 oz) of protein. Four pieces of bacon can also contain up to 800 mg of sodium, which is roughly equivalent to 1.92 grams of salt. The fat and protein content varies depending on the cut and cooking method. As far as the “drippings” are concerned, One teaspoon (4 g or 0.14 oz) of bacon grease has 38 calories (160 kJ). It is composed almost completely of fat, with very little additional nutritional value. Bacon fat is roughly 40% saturated. 
There are various types of bacon depending upon the cut of meat from which rashers are derived:
Side bacon, comes from pork belly. It is very fatty with long layers of fat running parallel to the rind. This is the most common form of bacon in the United States.
Pancetta is Italian streaky bacon, smoked or aqua (unsmoked), with a strong flavor. It is generally rolled up into cylinders after curing.
Middle bacon (Australia/New Zeland), from the side of the animal, is intermediate in cost, fat content, and flavor between streaky bacon and back bacon.
Back bacon (rashers or, in the United States, Canadian bacon) comes from the loin in the middle of the back of the pig. It is a very lean, meaty cut of bacon, with less fat compared to other cuts. It has a ham-like texture. Most bacon consumed in the United Kingdom is back bacon. 
Cottage bacon is thinly sliced lean pork meat from a shoulder cut that is typically oval shaped and meaty. It is cured and then sliced into round pieces for baking or frying.
Jowl bacon is cured and smoked cheeks of pork.
Slab bacon typically has a medium to very high fraction of fat. It is made from the belly and side cuts, and from fatback.
Collar bacon is taken from the back of a pig near the head. 
Hock, from the hog ankle joint between the ham and the foot.
Gammon, from the hind leg, traditionally "Wiltshire cured".
Picnic bacon is from the picnic cut, which includes the shoulder beneath the blade. It is fairly lean, but tougher than most pork cuts.


----------



## Readie (May 4, 2013)

Ok Mike, that's the Pig covered...now, what about Turkey bacon?


----------



## yulzari (May 4, 2013)

Oh the blessings of living in France...............


----------



## N4521U (May 5, 2013)

Turkeybacon is a swear word,dontcha know.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Readie (May 5, 2013)

The question remain though....


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2013)

Turkey bacon is like a bad man's wig. 'nuff said.


----------



## mikewint (May 5, 2013)

By definition TURKEY Bacon is an oxymoron much as PORK Veal


----------



## Readie (May 5, 2013)

'Turkey bacon' seems to be alive and well in the US of A and Canada. 
Is it the same as emission controls in California?

Jack and Guac Turkey Bacon Burger | Nutritional Information | Jennie-O Turkey Store

The 'all American turkey cheeseburger'.

Turkey bacon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Butterball - Bacon - Turkey Bacon

I thought that 'butterball' was hardely a term of endearment too....

Are you hiding some secret desire to eat fowl over swine that we need to know about?


----------



## mikewint (May 5, 2013)

By all means let us look at the health benefits of Turkey. Consumer Reports, a large US based independent testing organization, recently tested Turkey products purchased direct from the supermarkets and found:
In our first-ever lab analysis of ground turkey bought at retail stores nationwide, more than half of the packages of raw ground meat and patties tested positive for fecal bacteria. Some samples harbored other germs, including salmonella and staphylococcus aureus, two of the leading causes of foodborne illness in the U.S. Overall, 90 percent of the samples had one or more of the five bacteria for which we tested.

Adding to the concern, almost all of the disease-causing organisms in our 257 samples proved resistant to one or more of the antibiotics commonly used to fight them. Turkeys are given antibiotics to treat acute illness; but healthy animals may also get drugs daily in their food and water to boost their rate of weight gain and to prevent disease. Many of the drugs are similar to antibiotics important in human medicine. 
•Sixty-nine percent of ground-turkey samples harbored enterococcus, and 60 percent harbored Escherichia coli. Those bugs are associated with fecal contamination. About 80 percent of the enterococcus bacteria were resistant to three or more groups of closely related antibiotics (or classes), as were more than half of the E. coli.
•Three samples were contaminated with methicillin-resistant staphylococcus aureus (MRSA), which can cause fatal infections.
•Ground turkey labeled “no antibiotics,” “organic,” or “raised without antibiotics” was as likely to harbor bacteria as products without those claims. (After all, even meat from organic birds can pick up bacteria during slaughter or processing.) The good news is that bacteria on those products were much less likely to be antibiotic-*resistant superbugs.


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> '*Turkey bacon' seems to be alive* and well in the US of A and Canada.
> Is it the same as emission controls in California?
> 
> Jack and Guac Turkey Bacon Burger | Nutritional Information | Jennie-O Turkey Store
> ...



Thats the problem......its alive!!!!!!


----------



## Readie (May 5, 2013)

Ummm...
Health Benefits Between Bacon Turkey Bacon | Healthy Living - azcentral.com
Hardely 'healthy living' eh Mike.
I wonder what other **** is in the food we eat...maybe best not to know ;-(


----------



## mikewint (May 5, 2013)

In the US, the FDA publishes Filth Standards for Food products, setting what are terrmed "Action levels":
CHOCOLATE AND CHOCOLATE LIQUOR 

•Insect filth: Average is 60 or more insect fragments per 100 grams when 6 100-gram subsamples are examined OR any 1 subsample contains 90 or more insect fragments 

•Rodent filth: Average is 1 or more rodent hairs per 100 grams in 6 100-gram subsamples examined OR any 1 subsample contains 3 or more rodent hairs

CITRUS FRUIT JUICES, CANNED 

•Insects and insect eggs: 5 or more Drosophila and other fly eggs per 250 ml or 1 or more maggots per 250 ml

RED FISH AND OCEAN PERCH 

•Parasites: 3% of the fillets examined contain 1 or more parasites accompanied by pus pockets

MACARONI AND NOODLE PRODUCTS 

•Insect filth: Average of 225 insect fragments or more per 225 grams in 6 or more subsamples 

•Rodent filth: Average of 4.5 rodent hairs or more per 225 grams in 6 or more subsamples

PEANUT BUTTER 

•Insect filth: Average of 30 or more insect fragments per 100 grams 

•Rodent filth: Average of 1 or more rodent hairs per 100 grams

POPCORN 

•Rodent filth: 1 or more rodent excreta pellets are found in 1 or more subsamples, and 1 or more rodent hairs are found in 2 or more other subsamples OR 2 or more rodent hairs per pound and rodent hair is found in 50% or more of the subsamples OR 20 or more gnawed grains per pound and rodent hair is found in 50% or more of the subsamples

WHEAT FLOUR 

•Insect filth: Average of 75 or more insect fragments per 50 grams 

•Rodent filth: Average of 1 or more rodent hairs per 50 grams


----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2013)

[email protected], I'm going back to eating................................nope, won't go there.


----------



## Readie (May 5, 2013)

Nice.

Makes MaccyD's look almost appetising....almost.


----------



## nincomp (May 5, 2013)

mikewint said:


> In the US, the FDA publishes Filth Standards for Food products, setting what are terrmed "Action levels":....



I have heard the expression "The more you know about what goes into sausage and politics, the less you want to have anything to do with them." It seems that mikewint has considerably broadened the former category.

Somehow, I have always pictured whole turkeys being dropped into a hopper at one end of a big machine, and at the other end, a pile of feathers, a pile of beaks, and slices of TurkeyB---- (since N4521U has declared this a dirty word, I cannot use it in this forum).

This above process was only developed after the failure of the attempt to create turkey-pork products by gluing snouts and curly tails onto young turkeys.

-Jim


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> The Ridiculous Food of Upstate New York: British Style Back Bacon, an American Review.
> 
> Flickr: Discussing British v's American Bacon in BACON
> 
> ...



Nothing beats an American *Apple Wood Smoked Bacon*. Hands down!

We are the kings of bacon, and it shows in our waste lines...

I have had American, British, Irish, Canadian, German bacon, and probably a few others as well. Nothing beats good old American Apple Wood Smoked Bacon. United States of Bacon! God Bless Bacon!

Of course I also live in the State with the most pig farms and that produces the most pork products and bacon.



Readie said:


> Ok Mike, that's the Pig covered...now, what about Turkey bacon?



Anyone who thinks Turkey Bacon is bacon at all, is a fool! 



Readie said:


> 'Turkey bacon' seems to be alive and well in the US of A and Canada.
> Is it the same as emission controls in California?
> 
> Jack and Guac Turkey Bacon Burger | Nutritional Information | Jennie-O Turkey Store
> ...



Turkey Bacon is like eating Tofu Hotdogs or Burgers. Terrible

As for Butterball. Terrible as well. Such a crap quality of turkey. I only buy my Turkey from my local Butcher who farms them himself. 

We have so many wild turkeys roaming around here, I am hoping to get me one of those too soon.



Readie said:


> Nice.
> 
> Makes MaccyD's look almost appetising....almost.



What pink slime? 

I buy all of my meat from my local butcher. Such good quality. Porterhouse Steaks, T-Bones, Rib Roast, Pork and Beef Ribs, Bison meat, Bison Steaks, and literally about 40 different kinds of Brats. 

I hate Supermarket quality meat.


----------



## N4521U (May 5, 2013)

nincomp said:


> This above process was only developed after the failure of the attempt to create turkey-pork products by gluing snouts and curly tails onto young turkeys.
> 
> -Jim



My wife wondered what had me rolling on the floor laughing, clutching my sides. Good one.
I have nothing to add.


----------



## Readie (May 6, 2013)

'Bison meat, Bison Steaks'....

Not Bison Bacon then?

Bison Bacon, Buffalo Bacon | American Gourmet

Is there anything that You American don't make 'bacon' from? 

Squirrel Recipes

Cue banjoe's


----------



## yulzari (May 6, 2013)

Readie said:


> 'Bison meat, Bison Steaks'....
> 
> Not Bison Bacon then?



Do not confuse Buffalo and Bison.

The difference is that you can't wash your hands in a Buffalo.

We have a local Bison farm that sells excellent Bison pate and terrine. Doesn't do Bison bacon though. I may speak to them and suggest it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2013)

It would not be bacon to me...

The Bison we eat here is Buffalo. It is called the American Buffalo.


----------



## Matt308 (May 6, 2013)

MMmmmmmm... 40 different kinds of Brats. Heaven.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 6, 2013)

"... MMmmmmmm... 40 different kinds of Brats. Heaven."

Easy Matt. Don't get too risque. 

M


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> MMmmmmmm... 40 different kinds of Brats. Heaven.



Just to name some off the top of my head...

Beer
Pineapple
Cheddar
Cheddar and Bacon
Alligator
Onion
Ranch
Bison
Cajun
Salsa

Lots more, many more kinds...


----------



## Readie (May 6, 2013)

Military brat (U.S. subculture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I often wondered where the term 'brat' came from....now I know.


----------



## mikewint (May 6, 2013)

Actually BRAT posibly from Middle English a rag, or from Old English BRATT a cloak, of Celtic origin; or in Old Irish BRATT cloth used to cover the body. In the Northern English dialect BRAT is an apron. Now while sounding the same Bratwurst is, of course German,i.e. from Old High German, BRATO: meat + WURST sausage. It is related to the Old Saxon BRADO: ham. In more recent German BRATTEN is to roast or bake


----------



## Readie (May 7, 2013)

Not the entire picture Mike. 'Brat' has a more complicated origin...
brat - Wiktionary
Enjoy ploughing hrough this little lot


----------



## N4521U (May 7, 2013)

Too much reading.


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2013)

Not enough bacon eating...


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 7, 2013)

Mmmm, Bacon.


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2013)

Anybody ever had 'bacon ends'?  I buy them about once every 2 or 3 months. Delish.


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2013)

nom, nom,...............


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 7, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Anybody ever had 'bacon ends'?  I buy them about once every 2 or 3 months. Delish.


Box of ends and pieces?
Thats what I use for Pea soup!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 7, 2013)

*Double Bacon Corndog*

_A hot dog is wrapped in bacon, deep fried, dipped in real bacon bit infused batter, deep fried again and served with maple syrup and more bacon bits._

More here:

Food - Calgary Stampede 2013


----------



## N4521U (May 8, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> *Double Bacon Corndog* _A hot dog is wrapped in bacon, deep fried, dipped in real bacon bit infused batter, deep fried again and served with maple syrup and more bacon bits._



J.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

About the American Bison. In San Francisco, on Van Ness a place called Tommy"s Joint.... buffalo stew over rice...... Have a platter for me if you ever go there......


----------



## Readie (May 9, 2013)

Have you tried 'roo steaks yet Bill?


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2013)

105-Year-Old Woman Says Bacon Keeps Her Alive | TIME.com

A 105-year-old Texas woman, who became a widow at age 38 and worked as everything from a cotton picker to a hay baler while raising 7 kids on her own, says bacon is the secret to her longevity, the Huffington Post reports.

“I love bacon. I eat it everyday,” Pearl Cantrell told NBC affiliate KRBC when asked her secret to living so long. “I don’t feel as old as I am. That’s all I can say,” Cantrell added.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2013)

Well there is someone we can all (well most) aspire to emulate (except for the 7 kids and the woman bit)...


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2013)

getting rid of your spouse at 38 ain't bad!


----------



## Readie (May 9, 2013)

Njaco said:


> getting rid of your spouse at 38 ain't bad!



Maybe he was the bacon.....spooky hillbilly stuff Chris

Cue banjos


----------



## nincomp (May 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> Maybe he was the bacon.....spooky hillbilly stuff Chris
> 
> Cue banjos



Hoo boy have you stepped into it this time! Never call a Texan a hillbilly, cuz thems is fighting words! 

Readie, just so you don't get yourself in *similar** trouble again, Texans are "Texans" and take offense to being called anything else (well, except "Americans"- as long as you smile when you say it and don't mean the wrong kind of Americans [gun-thieving liberals and the like]). On the other hand hillbillies (who, oddly enough, are from hilly, not flat areas) will get mad as hell if you call them Texans. 

Please do not tell the Texans this however. We will keep this just between us.

There is nobody from Texas in this forum to take offense, right? Right??

Jim


To Moderators: The above comments are not political in nature. They are simply the truth.


* Readie, I emphasized "similar" trouble, because, like me, you seem to be able to get into other kinds of trouble on your own.


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2013)

Yeah, kinda agree. "Hillbillies" are from the Appalachia regions of the USA. Texans are different breed altogether. 



> Texans are "Texans" and take offense to being called anything else (well, except "Americans"- as long as you smile when you say it and don't mean the wrong kind of Americans [gun-thieving liberals and the like]).


Its pronounced 'merikin.


----------



## nincomp (May 9, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Yeah, kinda agree. "Hillbillies" are from the Appalachia regions of the USA. Texans are different breed altogether.
> 
> 
> Its pronounced 'merikin.



Shoot, I know that, but I didn't want to confuse the hell out of Readie. He's one of them furinurs, you know.


----------



## Readie (May 9, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Shoot, I know that, but I didn't want to confuse the hell out of Readie. He's one of them furinurs, you know.



James,
Hillbilly, cowboy ? . Anybody wearing a 15 gallon hat (or whatever its called) and dungarees must be barking.
What is a merikin? some sort of pepper bacon?
Do tell dear boy
Ta
John


----------



## nincomp (May 9, 2013)

Njaco,

'Told ya that it would confuse him.



On a more serious note:
Actually, Readie, even though I grew up in the mountains of North Carolina, I have managed to end up with an English Mother-in-law and Canadian Father-in Law. 
Even before she got dementia, I seemed danged normal when compared to her. I am leaving in a couple of minutes to celebrate Father-in-Law's ninety-sixth birthday. He is indeed a WWII veteran.

(in best attempt to sound like a British Officer) Harumph! Barking indeed!


----------



## mikewint (May 9, 2013)

Other than all the above Tex-a-kins drive a pickup truck with a 30-30 hung in the rear window


----------



## N4521U (May 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> Have you tried 'roo steaks yet Bill?



Yes I have, cooked nice and rare on the Barbeque. Verrrrry niiiiice. Love Crock as well, but had already had Aligator in the States years ago. It all has to be cooked right, like Venison. It can all go skewiff if it's not done properly.

And isn't it a TEN gallon hat?????


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2013)

Thats a metric gallon.............


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2013)




----------



## at6 (May 9, 2013)

I could never move back east. I like to keep my dating outside of the family.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Yes I have, cooked nice and rare on the Barbeque. Verrrrry niiiiice. Love Crock as well, but had already had Aligator in the States years ago. It all has to be cooked right, like Venison. It can all go skewiff if it's not done properly.
> 
> And isn't it a TEN gallon hat?????



I enjoyed Kangaroo as well. Thought it was very tender and tasty. Crock and Alligator were very good as well. 

I have tried quite a few "exotic" meats so far, and have probably enjoyed all of them. Rattlesnake is very good.



at6 said:


> I could never move back east. I like to keep my dating outside of the family.



Then just don't move to West Virginia.



nincomp said:


> Actually, Readie, even though I grew up in the mountains of North Carolina,



Used to live there myself. Beautiful place, but I could never return and live there. Visit yes, but live no...


----------



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Used to live in West Virginia.myself. Beautiful place, but I could never return and live there. Visit yes, but live no...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFutge4xn3w_

Not surprising Chris  Just take a cross bow...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFutge4xn3w_
> 
> Not surprising Chris  Just take a cross bow...




I used to live in the mountains of NC, not West Virginia...

Read the post again.


----------



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I used to live in the mountains of NC, not West Virginia...
> 
> Read the post again.



NC / WV all the same to me.
Just a joke, hopefully amongst friends, anyway Chris.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> NC / WV all the same to me.
> Just a joke, hopefully amongst friends, anyway Chris.



No offense taken, but if they are the same to you, then you just don't know.

Always among friends...


----------



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> if they are the same to you, then you just don't know.



Never having been to either, nor ever likely too I have to rely on google earth...a poor substitute I know.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 10, 2013)

Speaking as one who currently resides in one, (N.C.) and has been to the other, (W.V.) many times, I believe I can clear this up.
In the West Virginia hills the spaces between the hills are called "Hollars" and here they are called "Hollows". In West Virginia they say "You all" and "We all", and here it's "Yo'uns" and We'uns". They have an affinity for "White Lightnin'" and we prefer "Moonshine".
I hope this helped.
Also, it snows alot more there so they wear shoes more often.


----------



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Speaking as one who currently resides in one, (N.C.) and has been to the other, (W.V.) many times, I believe I can clear this up.
> In the West Virginia hills the spaces between the hills are called "Hollars" and here they are called "Hollows". In West Virginia they say "You all" and "We all", and here it's "Yo'uns" and We'uns". They have an affinity for "White Lightnin'" and we prefer "Moonshine".
> I hope this helped.
> Also, it snows alot more there so they wear shoes more often.




I'm overflying on google earth now... it all looks quite normal from the edge of space.

Where was the 'Dukes of Hazzard' based?


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 10, 2013)

Georgia, (Fictional) Hazzard County.


----------



## Readie (May 10, 2013)

I have just typed a long reply to your post Paul and the ****ing laptop froze and the autosave failed...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2013)

So it must have been a really good reply. Otherwise, we'd be reading it.


----------



## nincomp (May 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> Where was the 'Dukes of Hazzard' based?



Dang, You dun gone and dun it again! What's the matter with you, boy? This is a sore point with some Southerners as most of us can tell when a non-southerner tries to sound like a local.

"Dukes of Hazard," you see, was filmed in California. The generic southern accent used by many of the actors drove my Dad nuts. The actors often addressed an individual as Y'all. Everywhere I have lived in the Carolinas, Y'all is a contraction for "you all" and is to be used when addressing *more than* 1 person.
I guess that using "Y'all" to an individual might be OK if that individual has multiple personalities, but I haven't thought about it much.



Readie said:


> I'm overflying on google earth now... it all looks quite normal from the edge of space.


Did'ja see me?! I hobbled outside and mooned the satellite!
[Translation: I say, did you perchance notice me? I limped into the outdoors and bared my bum at the sky.(dignified smile emoticon)]


*WARNING, WARNING * Educational Content (as opposed silly drivel) below:

As Meatload109 can attest, the accent can change dramatically in a short distance. The reason given most often is that many areas, particularly in the mountains, were isolated by geography. This tended to limit the contact with outsiders, thus allowing local accents to develop. Everybody thinks that everyone else talks funny. West Virginia is a special case and remained more isolated for a longer time than most other areas. It still is.

It is difficult to replicate some of the accents in writing. For my native accent, the closest I can get is to say the phrase "the _Bright Lights_ in the Starry _Night Sky_, replacing the long "i" sound with the short "a" sound found in the word "at." 

One thing that most Southerners can agree upon is that the word "damn" has more than one syllable. Daaaay-yum.


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2013)

> West Virginia is a special case and remained more isolated for a longer time than most other areas. It still is.



As an example: Dialog heard during a search for ice in West Virginia - "Azz? Azz is in the azzbox, you ice-hole!"


----------



## Matt308 (May 10, 2013)

Or famous last words of a redneck (I know because I are one), "Hey man... wah chiss..."


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2013)

".... hold ma beer."


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2013)

I always thought it was "lookeh here"


----------



## N4521U (May 11, 2013)

A Pommy asking where the Dukes were based.................. TV _mate_

Is like an Aussie trying to make an American Hamburger........... I am certain it will never happen!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Speaking as one who currently resides in one, (N.C.) and has been to the other, (W.V.) many times, I believe I can clear this up.
> In the West Virginia hills the spaces between the hills are called "Hollars" and here they are called "Hollows". In West Virginia they say "You all" and "We all", and here it's "Yo'uns" and We'uns". They have an affinity for "White Lightnin'" and we prefer "Moonshine".
> I hope this helped.
> Also, it snows alot more there so they wear shoes more often.



Typical NC talk...

Djeet? 

Naw.

Youawnto?

Aiiieet!

*Which Translates to...*

Did you eat?

No.

Would you like to?

Alright!


----------



## Readie (May 11, 2013)

N4521U said:


> A Pommy asking where the Dukes were based.................. TV _mate_



You mean...they weren't real ?
I'm sure I read somewhere that that programme wrecked more Dodge Chargers than NASCAR.

Going back to accents....
It has always made travel enjoyable for me listening to change of dialect / accent and trying to fathom out what the **** they are talking about...
In case anyone wonders...this confusion starts in Somerset ( must be the scrumpy burrrr'in the accent.  )
I can tell some different USA accents , southern and NY are very distinctive. The mid counties are hard for me to tell apart,
Canadian I have to listen very carefully so as too not cause grave offense and assume they are American.
The same applies to New Zealanders and Aussies.
Very tricky in Earls Court on a Saturday night.....

Tell me, are Americans able to identify English regional accents?
I'm thinking of the stronger ones like Yorkshire, Liverpool, Birmingham, London etc

Cheers
John


----------



## Readie (May 11, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Dang, You dun gone and dun it again! What's the matter with you, boy?
> 
> Did'ja see me?! I hobbled outside and mooned the satellite!



From my laptop 'flight' I zoomed over your neck of the woods, soared like an eagle, dropped like a stone ( IT ineptitude)
I did spot a drone heading you way, maybe it was locked onto a large white target?


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2013)

I think most can tell what we call "Queen's English" from "Cockney" - otherwise dialects are hard.

Back in 1980 I lived in Denver, Colorado and hung around with a few guys there. They always wanted me to pronounce 'water'. Apparently I pronounce it like "wudder". Never knew.


----------



## Readie (May 11, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I think most can tell what we call "Queen's English" from "Cockney" - otherwise dialects are hard.
> 
> Back in 1980 I lived in Denver, Colorado and hung around with a few guys there. They always wanted me to pronounce 'water'. Apparently I pronounce it like "wudder". Never knew.



One of the things I dislike is hearing my own voice on camcorders etc.
Clipped vowels, dropped 'h's', too many F's ... the list goes on.
Melodic I ain't


----------



## N4521U (May 11, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I think most can tell what we call "Queen's English" from "Cockney" - otherwise dialects are hard.
> 
> Back in 1980 I lived in Denver, Colorado and hung around with a few guys there. They always wanted me to pronounce 'water'. Apparently I pronounce it like "wudder". Never knew.



I sympathize with you. My Aussie wife repeats my saying "wadder" instead of "Whottah"!


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2013)

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2013)

Smoked oysters wrapped in bacon. That is amazing!


----------



## nincomp (May 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> From my laptop 'flight' I zoomed over your neck of the woods, soared like an eagle, dropped like a stone ( IT ineptitude)
> I did spot a drone heading you way, maybe it was locked onto a large white target?



Is it gone yet? When I heard it coming, I crawled underneath a car. I'm getting hungry and I really need to go to the bathroom!
Unfortunately I did not think to pull my pants up before dashing beneath the car and it is too cramped under here to do so now. Until now, I had no idea of how hot the exhaust pipe would be. How am I going to explain these burn marks to my Wife? Oh, and you really don't want to know where the leaking engine oil has dripped. 

Do you think that is OK to make a run for the house? 




Readie said:


> Tell me, are Americans able to identify English regional accents?
> I'm thinking of the stronger ones like Yorkshire, Liverpool, Birmingham, London etc



We're Americans. If you people talk funny, that's your problem.

I would say that very, very few Americans could correctly identify any of the regional accents other than maybe the one from Liverpool. The only reason that Liverpool is the exception is that some of us remember the Beatles. Many of us can recognize Scottish and Irish accents, but that is pretty much it.

Some of us can hear the differences but cannot associate it with any region. Part of the reason is that much of what we hear is what an English friend explained was the "BBC announcer" accent. In addition, even when we notice that someone has a different accent, the person speaking seldom finishes with something like: "and I am from Birmingham." 
Now if you would convince your countrymen and women to always wear signs that indicate their place of origin, we might be able to do a little bit better.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 12, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I think most can tell what we call "Queen's English" from "Cockney" - otherwise dialects are hard.
> 
> Back in 1980 I lived in Denver, Colorado and hung around with a few guys there. They always wanted me to pronounce 'water'. Apparently I pronounce it like "wudder". Never knew.



I understand, I had to work in Bismark, ND for three months once. And being that I grew up near the the Hampton Rhoads area of Virginia, my southern accent is not quite as pronounced as southwest Virginia and Tennessee. The group I was working with were all from Tennessee, we all ate the same diner each evening and one evening I was there by myself. One of the waitresses asked me where I was from because I didn't talk like the others in my group. I make the mistake of asking where she thought I might be from and her reply was England, to which I replied "You don't get out much, do you?" I did tell her where I was from.


----------



## yulzari (May 12, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I think most can tell what we call "Queen's English" from "Cockney" - otherwise dialects are hard.
> 
> Back in 1980 I lived in Denver, Colorado and hung around with a few guys there. They always wanted me to pronounce 'water'. Apparently I pronounce it like "wudder". Never knew.



I don't think a cockney accent has existed since George VI. Nowadays there is Norf Lunnon and estuary English in different parts of the smoke (London).

My American test is to ask them to say 'Orange', Mirror, and Squirrel'. If it comes back as 'Onge' Mirrrrrrr' and 'Skwirl' then I know I have the genuine article.

Asking Brits to say 'butter' works for both Londoners and Geordies and I am always impressed that both can get two different accents out of a glottal stop of 'b'her'.

A French Brit test is having them try to say 'd'immatriculation'. Go on, try it.


----------



## N4521U (May 12, 2013)

Not on your life.......... I don't want to lose my ability to speak!
Waite a minute.......... maybe I'll have my mother in law try it......!


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2013)

yulzari said:


> I don't think a cockney accent has existed since George VI. Nowadays there is Norf Lunnon and estuary English in different parts of the smoke (London).
> 
> My American test is to ask them to say 'Orange', Mirror, and Squirrel'. If it comes back as 'Onge' Mirrrrrrr' and 'Skwirl' then I know I have the genuine article.
> 
> ...



I may ban you for cursing. This is a family forum!


----------



## Readie (May 12, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Is it gone yet? When I heard it coming, I crawled underneath a car. I'm getting hungry and I really need to go to the bathroom!
> Unfortunately I did not think to pull my pants up before dashing beneath the car and it is too cramped under here to do so now. Until now, I had no idea of how hot the exhaust pipe would be. How am I going to explain these burn marks to my Wife? Oh, and you really don't want to know where the leaking engine oil has dripped.
> 
> Do you think that is OK to make a run for the house?
> ...



I'm not sure how tenacious your American drones are mate. I had a quick flight on google earth to see if you were in hiding...all I could spot was person in dungarees, straw hat and cowboy boots running around his yard holding his backside...was that you? Are you ok? 
We British still care about you young Americans...

Houston ? recall the drone.

Accents and the slaughtering of English never cease to amaze me. The English language has such a rich vocabulary but, why some people seem to take great delight in talking like an ill educated lout defeats me. What is my accent? Southern English with a touch from all the places I have ever lived.

You can tell alot about the way people here dress as a clue to their location. I won't say anymore than that...

Best of luck

Best get that oil leak fixed too


----------



## Readie (May 12, 2013)

yulzari said:


> I don't think a cockney accent has existed since George VI. Nowadays there is Norf Lunnon and estuary English in different parts of the smoke (London).
> 
> My American test is to ask them to say 'Orange', Mirror, and Squirrel'. If it comes back as 'Onge' Mirrrrrrr' and 'Skwirl' then I know I have the genuine article.
> 
> ...



'Mockney' these days.
'd'immatriculation'...easy. :-0


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2013)

The Mid-West American accent is easy to pickup, most of our news broadcasters use it. Outside of Quebec I cannot really pick up on a Canadian one. Regardless of what I saw on SCTV Network with Bob and Doug McKenzie, I've never meet a Canadian who said "ay" at the end of every sentence. Heck I had no idea the Red Green Show was Canadian.

First time I ever heard a South African accent confused me. It kind of sounded like an odd Scottish accent to me.


----------



## yulzari (May 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> 'd'immatriculation'...easy. :-0



So the truth is out. You are a fake and not English at all! Now you must change your name to Secret Frog.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2013)

Bacon yumm...

Tonight I am grilling:

Tuna Steaks 
Smoked Oysters wapped in *bacon*
Asparagus


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2013)

You dog. Life is good.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2013)

I've had Scallops wrapped in bacon, but never oysters. Sounds a bit interesting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2013)

They are grest cooked that way, you should try it.


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> You dog. Life is good.



I concur......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2013)

Oh the Tuna steaks were amazing. I marinated them in soy sauce, lemon juice, olive oil, garlic, salt and pepper. Grilled them over wood coals and high heat perfectly. Grilled them rare (3 to 4 minutes each side), nice and pink/red inside. So juicy and tender, so much flavor.

Yes life is good...

I will admit it, I am a foodie. I plan vacations around food.


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2013)

Good Lord that sounds really good. And I am a die hard asparagus fan.

So for the $thousand question. Does your piss smell bad after eating asparagus? Only those with the gene know...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2013)

Not sure, I don't eat a lot of it. I grew tired of it in Germany.

Today it was great though. Sprinkled olive oil, lemon juice and salt on it, and then grilled them for 5 minutes. Very very good. So much more flavor than the watery white asparagus. I will certainly eat them more like this.


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2013)

Wrap asparagus in ham and cheese and grill. heaven...............


----------



## N4521U (May 12, 2013)

Yes................... and it only takes about a milisecond!


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 12, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Good Lord that sounds really good. And I am a die hard asparagus fan.
> 
> So for the $thousand question. Does your piss smell bad after eating asparagus? Only those with the gene know...


Yes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Wrap asparagus in ham and cheese and grill. heaven...............



Yes I do like it that way. I used to eat it with Raclette all the time. Probably why I got tired of it.


----------



## N4521U (May 12, 2013)

Years ago there was a recipe in a Sunset mag with Asp... wrapped with a white fish and a cream sauce........... wish I still had it.
Can access it from the net but need a code from inside a current mag, and cannot get Sunset magazines here in Oz...... boo hoo.

It is delicious, from around 1993.


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2013)

Adler doesn't have the gene. Otherwise he would know. Good God that nasty smell. 

My wife doesn't have the gene. Cant make it nor smell it. Crazy stuff man. That's cool biology right there. 

Gnomey? What say you mate?


----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

Nice bacon sarnies to start the day today.
Butter, brown sauce and mustard.
Lovely

JHC I have actually got back on topic...


----------



## mikewint (May 14, 2013)

I love Ass-per-ass-gus smelly urine and all, steamed usually, with butter, but youall can keep the fish, something seriously wrong with a critter that needs to coat itself with slime. That includes all bottom-dwelling species. I know what they feed on


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2013)

If you don't like fish or seafood you are daggum Communist!


----------



## mikewint (May 14, 2013)

Ok, I make an exception for Crappie, plus I like the name...


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2013)

.


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 14, 2013)

"... If you don't like fish or seafood you are daggum Communist!"


Hell, boy, if you don't like Jeeps , you're a Communist -- with your Sparky cars ....


----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

Hell, boy, if you don't like Jeeps , you're a Communist -- with your Sparky cars .... 

What about the all American motorcycle Harley Davidson?

'excuse me mister...what will your motorcycle do?'
' Hell boy..this here is a Harley Davidson...it'll do anything you wanna too'

I


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... If you don't like fish or seafood you are daggum Communist!"
> 
> 
> Hell, boy, if you don't like Jeeps , you're a Communist -- with your Sparky cars ....



Good thing I like both huh?


----------



## T Bolt (May 14, 2013)

Best way to cook asparagus is coat it with olive oil minced garlic and put it it on the grill until it just starts to blacken. I can make a meal out of just that!


----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

Nice TB, I'd go down the steamed with butter route. 
As you say, a meal in its self.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2013)

I have found the best way to serve asparagus is just like grits, on somebody else's plate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2013)

You don't like Grits? Whats wrong with you? Serve it with melted butter and cheese.

Best breakfast...

Fried Eggs
Biscuits and Gravy
Bacon/Freid Ham/Sausage
Gritts
Blueberry Pancakes

Then a Heart Attack, damn it is a wonder that I am not very overweight.


----------



## N4521U (May 15, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Best breakfast...
> Fried Eggs
> *Biscuits and Gravy*
> Bacon/Freid Ham/Sausage
> ...



God ahmighty the first time my Aussie wife saw me eating biscuits and gravy she was bl00dy well horrified...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2013)

N4521U said:


> God ahmighty the first time my Aussie wife saw me eating biscuits and gravy she was bl00dy well horrified...



Don't worry, my German wife as well.


----------



## N4521U (May 15, 2013)

Biscuits and gravy and a good cuppa coffee! Man food.


----------



## Readie (May 15, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> ...damn it is a wonder that I am not very overweight.



Probably being a moderator keeps you fit Chris...


----------



## nincomp (May 15, 2013)

N4521U said:


> God ahmighty the first time my Aussie wife saw me eating biscuits and gravy she was bl00dy well horrified...





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Don't worry, my German wife as well.



And all this time I thought that Australia and Germany were civilized countries. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2013)

nincomp said:


> And all this time I thought that Australia and Germany were civilized countries. Oh well, live and learn.



No worries - we have biscuits and gravy. Uugghhh, nastiness personified. Who thought that [email protected] up? I tried that mess a few years ago in Tennessee. Horrible. American version of haggis. 

Let the food fight begin!


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2013)

My Ole Man loves that shite. Now he doesn't have a leg due to diabetes. Coincidence? Me thinks not.

Then again, with my southern redneck upbringing, desert was crumbled cornbread (no sugar) in a glass with buttermilk poured over it and "et" with a spoon.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> My Ole Man loves that shite. Now he doesn't have a leg due to diabetes. Coincidence? Me thinks not.
> 
> Then again, with my southern redneck upbringing, desert was crumbled cornbread (no sugar) in a glass with buttermilk poured over it and "et" with a spoon.


----------



## Matt308 (May 15, 2013)

What? It's low fat?


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2013)

I know...makes it easier to clean off the floor!


----------



## N4521U (May 15, 2013)

My Ex mother in law was from Wissssss kon sin..... they had lard with sugar for desert....... she lived Too long..... did i say that????


----------



## mikewint (May 15, 2013)

I'm 110% with Pop-Tart Chris on this one. Flour - water - lard for break-fast, think I'll keep the fast. Filling, cheap, and a pound of meat feeds 100 people.
Wife used to eat that [email protected] everytime we went south far enough. UGGGH


----------



## T Bolt (May 16, 2013)

All the talk about asparagus made me want some. This was my grill tonight. I ate over half the asparagus there. The burgers weren't bad either.


----------



## nincomp (May 16, 2013)

Where is the bacon?


----------



## Readie (May 16, 2013)

Lard for breakfast?

I like a continental breakfast. Rolls, coffee, cold meat, cheese fruit.
Served in the warm sun in the south of France.
Lovely


----------



## yulzari (May 16, 2013)

Readie said:


> Lard for breakfast?
> 
> I like a continental breakfast. Rolls, coffee, cold meat, cheese fruit.
> Served in the warm sun in the south of France.
> Lovely



You are definitely a 'Secret Frog' John. I see it snowed in Devon this week.


----------



## Readie (May 16, 2013)

yulzari said:


> You are definitely a 'Secret Frog' John. I see it snowed in Devon this week.



Shhh John....you'll be telling everyone that the male side of my family came from Northern France a few hundred years ago.
We are enthralled with France and go to south by Nice or by Bordeaux as often as we can.

Hail here today. Bloody ridiculous for mid May !!


----------



## mikewint (May 16, 2013)

I'm with John on the south of France, absolutely beautiful and such nice people unlike the north. And the Riviera, the secretaries coming down to sunbathe on their lunch break, then there is the ile du Levant off the coast, heaven on earth


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2013)

WHERE'S THE BACON??


----------



## gumbyk (May 16, 2013)

mikewint said:


> I'm with John on the south of France, absolutely beautiful and such nice people unlike the north. And the Riviera, the secretaries coming down to sunbathe on their lunch break, then there is the ile du Levant off the coast, heaven on earth



I found the beaches there too crowded. Mind you, if there is anyone else on the beach I want to go home....


----------



## N4521U (May 16, 2013)

Too spoiled by the number of beaches, and the lack of numbers to fill them in Oz.

Bacon in the frying pan!


----------



## gumbyk (May 16, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Too spoiled by the number of beaches, and the lack of numbers to fill them in Oz.
> 
> Bacon in the frying pan!



Same here. (except for the bacon, I prefer that on the BBQ!)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> I found the beaches there too crowded. Mind you, if there is anyone else on the beach I want to go home....



Depends on the beach. You have to stay away from the tourist trap beaches.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2013)

BBQ'd bacon? Ok I'm interesting.......

I have to say the beaches in South Spain were magnificent as well.


----------



## Readie (May 17, 2013)

We don't like crowds either.
There is plenty of space here 
Côte d'Argent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## michaelmaltby (May 17, 2013)

It seems bacon has mortal enemies ....

Bacon Restaurant Forced to Close after San Fran Residents Complain of Aroma of Bacon | Washington Free Beacon

Only in San Francisco, you say ...


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2013)

Bacon eaters unite! Demand your porcene rights!!! No prejudice should be tolerated amongst gender, race, ethnicity, sexual orientation, transgender, nor lovely smoked pork belly consumers. We are all one!


----------



## mikewint (May 17, 2013)

Positively unamerican. Get your shirt and let's protest Then on to L.A. which still loves its bacon AND for the man that has everything


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2013)

A Bacon Club??? Delivered to your door??? Oh my, I've gone to heaven. Next they'll have phones that take pictures!


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2013)

Njaco... its bacon. Not tits.


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2013)

oh.............................................................................................bacon


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2013)

Njaco said:


> oh.............................................................................................bacon



Cheer up, man. It's belly bacon. Only the nipples are removed.


----------



## mikewint (May 18, 2013)

Then by all means the best of all possible worlds


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2013)

My Dr was right, bacon does increase your blood pressure.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 19, 2013)

Only if you are lucky


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2013)

What, you have to be Jan to increase blood pressure? Just had a wonderful, huge Bacon Banjo - yum yum !!


----------



## mikewint (May 19, 2013)

Terry, I do admire your chompers, don't think I could handle that metal rim myself


----------



## N4521U (May 19, 2013)

Bacon Banjo????????// Is thsat legal?


----------



## mikewint (May 19, 2013)

If you thought the metal rim was tough going down just think of passing it later


----------



## yulzari (May 20, 2013)

I think 'bacon banjo' got lost in the translation out of English.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2013)

translation time..


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2013)

A large, bacon and fried egg sandwich, heavy on the bacon ! Messy, with egg yolk all over the face, but ask me, am I bothered?


----------



## Readie (May 20, 2013)

Here in Gus we have Captain Jaspers..

Menu | Cap'n Jaspers | Serving fine food in Plymouth's Barbican since 1978

There is nothing that beats a 'fisherman breakfas't in the early morning on a sunny day, watching the seagulls wheel , the fishing boats come and go and enjoy the refreshing western breeze. You get a very eclectic crowd, Mods ( not from the forum hahaha), Bikers, revellers on their way home, Policemen, sailors and visitors to our country. 
Quite why it has to be in a 'french stick' when we have Jacka's the bakers across the road is one of those unanswered questions.

All roads lead to Plymouth.

Cheers
John


----------



## Matt308 (May 21, 2013)

You guys are killin' me...


----------



## gumbyk (May 22, 2013)

Gonna have to try this.

Not a post for vegetarians - NZBLOKES.CO.NZ


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 22, 2013)

I am going to try that!
(Even though I could feel my arteries clogging as I watched it!)


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2013)

Airframes said:


> A large, bacon and fried egg sandwich, heavy on the bacon ! Messy, with egg yolk all over the face, but ask me, am I bothered?


was waiting for lots of head scratching over a bacon banjo Dogsbody !!!!


----------



## N4521U (May 22, 2013)

You could hear me scratching??????????

Paul........... let me know how savory it is!!!! Puleeze.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 22, 2013)

Will do, old boy!
Probably be a time when the old woman is gone, she is not real happy with me right now, but as I have always said; F*** 'em all, I'll do what I want.


----------



## nincomp (May 22, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Will do, old boy!
> Probably be a time when the old woman is gone, she is not real happy with me right now, but *as I have always said; F*** 'em all, I'll do what I want.*



...Well at least when the wife isn't around...


----------



## mikewint (May 23, 2013)

I think that's what is termed "Forum Cojones"


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2013)

Dam, that does look pretty good!


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2013)

It does indeed!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2013)

That does look good.

Whenever we grill Burgers we stuff them with Cheese Curds. Mostly Cajun or Garlic/Dill curds. Nothing like biting into a hot juicy burger with molten cheese oozing out of it. 

Best burger ever...

Pretzel Bun
Burger stuffed with Cheese
Fried Egg (The yoke melts down around the beef and soaks into the bun)
Bacon Slices
Mushrooms
More Cheese sliced on top of the burger. 
Oatmeal Stout Mustard as a topping.


----------



## Readie (May 24, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That does look good.
> 
> Whenever we grill Burgers we stuff them with Cheese Curds. Mostly Cajun or Garlic/Dill curds. Nothing like biting into a hot juicy burger with molten cheese oozing out of it.
> 
> ...



Home made burger too?

I don't suppose you could send me one in the post could you???


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Readie (May 30, 2013)

I'm slightly concerned that our American friends are addicted to 'Bacon'....is it the rind, the fat or the thickness of the meat that won them over?
We need to know 

Well, not really I suppose but, it'll while away a bit of spare time with speculation...


----------



## mikewint (May 30, 2013)

It is the smell of cooking bacon which can travel for miles. That plus the salty taste and crunchy texture


----------



## Readie (May 30, 2013)

Salt ? nooooooooooooo. Maybe for you Mike, not for me.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)

Crap, I need bacon now. This is the most off-topic post ever though lol.


----------



## mikewint (May 30, 2013)

Well without it you'd be long dead, Halite is the only edible rock. Animals will travel many miles to reach salt licks. The sodium ion and chloride ions are required for many human/animal systems to operate. The majority of the human tongue consists of salt sensing and sweet sensing receptors. Note the very lage number of "Salty" snacks present in any supermarket. Salt is a common ingredient is almost all prepared foods


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 30, 2013)

Readie said:


> I'm slightly concerned that our American friends are addicted to 'Bacon'....is it the rind, the fat or the thickness of the meat that won them over?
> We need to know
> 
> Well, not really I suppose but, it'll while away a bit of spare time with speculation...




ALL OF THE ABOVE PLUS SOME READIE!!!!


----------



## Readie (May 31, 2013)

'Well without it you'd be long dead, Halite is the only edible rock. Animals will travel many miles to reach salt licks. The sodium ion and chloride ions are required for many human/animal systems to operate. The majority of the human tongue consists of salt sensing and sweet sensing receptors. Note the very lage number of "Salty" snacks present in any supermarket. Salt is a common ingredient is almost all prepared foods'

Its not the salt found naturally in food I mean maike, its 'salty' food.
Dunno about you, but after the speech I've had at the Hospital..the lower my saly intake the better !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 31, 2013)

Mine is not enough. The doctor told me I needed more salt.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2013)

My future ex has the same problem, I on the other hand am cursed with too much.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2013)

Watching the United States of Bacon right now. Yummy...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 1, 2013)

Is having a salt shaker next to your place on the sofa........... a bad thing?


----------



## Readie (Jun 1, 2013)

'Is having a salt shaker next to your place on the sofa........... a bad thing? '

No Bill it isn't.....using it is for some folks 
As a former salt on everything chap its hard to resist but, I must.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 1, 2013)

Readie, A SALT is any Group I metal (Li, Na, K, Rb, Cs) combined with a Group VII Halogen (Halos: salt forming)(F, Cl, Br, I). Thus NaCl sodium chloride is A salt and it is the exact same compound no matter where it is found, as a rock, in the ocean, in the desert, in plants, in animals. Sodium chloride is a naturaly occuring substance and therefore, by FDA regulations is not regulated in any product. Thus the salt content of any food can be naturalally occuring or added during processing, there is no way to distinguish between them. 
As far as health is concerned the original medical "salt" studies were flawed. Conversion errors were made in the calculations by a factor of 10. Since no one bothered to "check the math" those flawed studies are quoted over and over.
That being said, Sodium ion plays a large role in all osmotic processes thus helps to regulate body fluids. High sodium ion tissue concentrations reverse osmotic water flow into the tissues producing edema. That extra fluid requires extra pumping power which can add stress to an already stressed cardiovascular system.
Thus sodium chloride is indeed "toxic" (that's why it is able to preserve food) but then so are water, alcohol, Tylenol, Asprin, nicotine, caffine, ricin, and botulinum.
The leathality or LD50 (Lethal Dose 50% of tested population) is surprising:
Water - 90g/Kg (of body mass); Viamin C - 11.9g/Kg; Alcohol 7.1g/Kg; NaCl - 3.0g/Kg; Tylenol - 1.9g/Kg; 
Aspirin - 200mg/Kg; Caffine - 192mg/Kg; Nicotine - 50mg/Kg; Ricin - 20mg/Kg; Botulinum toxin - 1 ng/Kg
Note that the Botulism toxin is 10 times more lethal than the Polonium-210 (10ng/Kg) used by the Russians to assassinate Alexander Litvinenko in 2006. Thus 1 gram of botulinum, properly distributed could kill 100,000,000 humans


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, Mike!
Do you keep all that stuff in your head? I lost consciousness, briefly, just trying to read it.
But, then again, too many concussions and a salt shaker on my desk might have something to do with it!


----------



## mikewint (Jun 1, 2013)

Paul, warned you over and over to be careful putting on the pickelhaub: point UP


----------



## Readie (Jun 1, 2013)

That is interesting Mike. Thank you.
I am not a food fad or trendy eater I have to take care what I eat....well, I try


----------



## mikewint (Jun 1, 2013)

Alcohol that is not processed by the liver goes to the heart. The liver can only process a certain amount of alcohol per unit time. In the heart, alcohol reduces the force of heart contractions. Consequently, the heart will pump less blood, lowering overall body blood pressure. Also, blood that reaches the heart goes to the lungs to replenish blood's oxygen concentration. It is at this stage that a person can breathe out traces of alcohol.
Alcohol increases levels of high-density lipoproteins(HDLs), which carry cholesterol. It makes blood less likely to clot, reducing risk of heart attack and stroke. It dilates blood vessels making one feel warmer as their face turns flush and pink and the body looses large amounts of heat. Deadly in the cold.
When alcohol reaches the brain, it has the ability to delay signals that are sent between nerve cells that control balance, thinking and movement. Additionally it affects the brain's ability to produce antidiuretic hormones. These hormones are responsible for controlling the amount of urine that is produced. Thus alcohol prevents the body from reabsorbing water, and consequently you will urinate frequently.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 1, 2013)

Now, why did it make me hit on (ahem), questionable women?
(Married now, so it doesn't any longer. Just wanted to clear that up.)


----------



## mikewint (Jun 1, 2013)

Paul, that she ageed to marry you certainly makes some of her operating algorithms questionable.
Note the part that says "delays signals" during one of these delays sphincter muscles on the carotid arteries close diverting blood supply to the smaller head, which as we all know is incapable of any thought process


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2013)

Interestingly, my bloodwork came back and my sodium and cholesterol levels were very good. In the lower healthy range.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2013)

bastard


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> bastard



Yeah I don't get it. I eat so much red meat and pork.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2013)

Staying away from processed foods is probably your key. I have high blood pressure. Don't know my sodium levels. But I don't eat processed foods for the most part. Good on you man.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Staying away from processed foods is probably your key. I have high blood pressure. Don't know my sodium levels. But I don't eat processed foods for the most part. Good on you man.



As a foodie, I can't stand processed foods. 

I get all my meat from a farm butcher. All my fish and seafood is fresh on ice. Vegetables are either self grown or bought from local farmers at the farmers market (grest Buffalo meat there as well...)

I wpuld rather spend a bit more and get quality.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

Matt, you kill me!


----------



## Readie (Jun 2, 2013)

Bacon sandwich anyone?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 2, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Interestingly, my bloodwork came back and my sodium and cholesterol levels were very good. In the lower healthy range.


Surprisingly, mine too! And I'm an old fat [email protected]


----------



## mikewint (Jun 2, 2013)

Paul and I are probably twins separated at birth (though I'm the prettier one). I eat anything that does not eat me first, pizza, Hardees, Popeyes, ect. 6mo ago my bloodwork: Total cholesterol - 180; LDL - 80; HDL - 100; TriG - 130


----------



## Readie (Jun 2, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Paul and I are probably twins separated at birth (



Mon dieu... Paul told me I was his long lost English brother...


----------



## mikewint (Jun 2, 2013)

Well John to quote the Bard: (The M of V Act 2 Scene 2) Launcelot speaks - "Nay, indeed if you had your eyes, you might fail of the knowing me. * It is a wise father that knows his own child. *Well, old man, I will tell you news of your son. Give me your blessing. Truth will come to light. Murder cannot be hid long—a man’s son may, but in the end truth will out."


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep, mom was always a friendly person.
('nough said.)


----------



## Readie (Jun 2, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Well John to quote the Bard: (The M of V Act 2 Scene 2) Launcelot speaks - "Nay, indeed if you had your eyes, you might fail of the knowing me. * It is a wise father that knows his own child. *Well, old man, I will tell you news of your son. Give me your blessing. Truth will come to light. Murder cannot be hid long—a man’s son may, but in the end truth will out."



Mike, ''and behold, a voice from heaven said, “This is my beloved Son, with whom I am well pleased.” That's me ...what about our prodigal son Paul?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 2, 2013)

Brother, I believe...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

yeah, I'm outta here....................................................................................bacon


----------



## N4521U (Jun 2, 2013)

And now it has turned to Paul's bacon?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2013)

Not bacon, but the world is still alright...

Grilling a Beer Can Chicken right now. Later going to throw some asparagus on the grill.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

I saw the pics Chris. Looking awesome. About ready to trek to the Central States for a taste!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I saw the pics Chris. Looking awesome. About ready to trek to the Central States for a taste!



You are always welcome. Me and wife will be in NYC in August. Not sure if you can make it up that way. Probably to far to drive for such a short time.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 2, 2013)

Chris, don't know if you do this already or not but a little trick I learned with the beer can chicken is to plug the neck hole with Al-foil. The chicken will be even juicer than normal
John, well you were always dad's favorite, all I ever got was fire, brimstone, boils, and an old pillar of salt which I still use today


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 2, 2013)

Luxury!
All dad gave me was salt to rub into the wounds that I had to give to myself, and I was [email protected] glad to get that!
Bacon!


----------



## yulzari (Jun 3, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Luxury!
> All dad gave me was salt to rub into the wounds that I had to give to myself, and I was [email protected] glad to get that!
> Bacon!



Ah. You can't beat the four Yorkshiremen sketch! 

Salt in wounds. Ee, luxury. We used to dream of salt in our wounds. In our day you had to make the salt yourself by boiling down your own sweat.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweat. We would dream of having sweat. We had to wake up 3 hours before dawn and scrape the sweat dew off the pigs if we wanted sweat. Then let it evaporate on the sidewalk and lick the salt up.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sheer luxury. We had no sodium and were forced to use potasium to hand mix our salt. Of course our only source of potasium was derived from potash mined in the 666th layer of Hell. Working conditions were deplorable as one can imagine, but our 25 hour work day was brightened by the nubile succubi who would drop by our daily **** sandwich. With salt ofcourse.


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Chris, don't know if you do this already or not but a little trick I learned with the beer can chicken is to plug the neck hole with Al-foil. The chicken will be even juicer than normal
> John, well you were always dad's favorite, all I ever got was fire, brimstone, boils, and an old pillar of salt which I still use today




'Beer can chicken' ? never heard of this. Is it nice?

Dad's favourite son ,. he just wanted a lad that could spell correctly 

You got all the best stuff brother... all I got was gravel to eat and a shoebox in the middle of the road.


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

Lick salt from the pavement?

LUXURY


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> 'Beer can chicken' ? never heard of this. Is it nice?
> 
> Dad's favourite son ,. he just wanted a lad that could spell correctly
> 
> You got all the best stuff brother... all I got was gravel to eat and a shoebox in the middle of the road.



Yes it is great. You season you chicken, put some seasoning in a beer and shove it in the cavity and sit it on the grill.

Very tasty. Did one yesterday. Crispy on the outside, tender and juicy on the inside and so much flavor.

We Americans having Grilling and BBQ down to an artform.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2013)

Ohhh, we would pine to mine potash in the 666th layer of Hell.................


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes it is great. You season you chicken, put some seasoning in a beer and shove it in the cavity and sit it on the grill.
> 
> Very tasty. Did one yesterday. Crispy on the outside, tender and juicy on the inside and so much flavor.
> 
> We Americans having Grilling and BBQ down to an artform.



Funnily enough I brought a free range chicken today. I'll google the recipe and try that tomorrow on my gas grill with a cover.

Yes, you do.

I tend to use the AGA ovens more than grills.


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Ohhh, we would pine to mine potash in the 666th layer of Hell.................



You been to Hell, Hull and Halifax?

With the exception of Hell the other two are deeply horrible


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2013)

Now that the introduced "Free-Range" chicken, I heard a new one the other day....Anti-biotic Free. Whats the world coming to....................


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Now that the introduced "Free-Range" chicken, I heard a new one the other day....Anti-biotic Free. Whats the world coming to....................



New to me... 'free range' anything costs twice as much but, usually (not always though) tastes better)

This is were we go Home page | The Well Hung Meat Company online shop

£24 for a chicken is outrageous really... but, they are good.


----------



## nincomp (Jun 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> New to me... 'free range' anything costs twice as much but, usually (not always though) tastes better)


Of course free range chicken will cost more. If you have ever been to a free-range-chicken-ranch it becomes obvious. When roundup time comes along, the chickens must be herded into the barn. The "Chickenboys" get their lassos and saddle up their ostriches and ride out... 
Oh, and whatever you do, do not use the term "fowlboys." The ranch hands are pretty sensitive about that.

The "antibiotic-free" issue is related to the chicken round-up. It has been discovered that sick chickens are easier to catch than well ones. They may start out quick, but soon the coughing and wheezing slows them down. The coughing and wheezing have another benefit in that it makes it easier to find the chickens at night if they have stampeded and knocked down the fences.

Whatever you do, stay away from from the boneless-chicken ranches. Those things guaranteed to give you the heeby-jeebies. Ugh. I was queasy for a week after my visit .<shudders involuntarily>


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Of course free range chicken will cost more. If you have ever been to a free-range-chicken-ranch it becomes obvious. When roundup time comes along, the chickens must be herded into the barn. The "Chickenboys" get their lassos and saddle up their ostriches and ride out...
> Oh, and whatever you do, do not use the term "foulboys." The ranch hands are pretty sensitive about that.
> 
> The "antibiotic-free" issue is related to the chicken round-up. It has been discovered that sick chickens are easier to catch than well ones. They may start out quick, but soon the coughing and wheezing slows them down. The coughing and wheezing have another benefit in that it makes it easier to find the chickens at night if they have stampeded and knocked down the fences.
> ...



Chickenboys?

Clint Eastwood would be horrified....

I'll take your advice even though I have no idea what you mean by 'boneless chicken ranches'...
Cue banjoes


----------



## nincomp (Jun 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> I'll take your advice even though I have no idea what you mean by 'boneless chicken ranches'...
> Cue banjoes



Maybe that is just an American thing. There are quite a few ways that chicken is packaged for supermarkets, whole chicken, drumsticks only, chicken breasts and others. One of the more common packages contains chicken breasts that have been removed from the bone for those too lazy or pressed for time to do so themselves. That is "boneless chicken." There is even boneless chicken with the skin removed.
(bacon)
For those of us whose minds do not quite work normally, the the naturally occurring question is "where does that meat come from." I, of course immediately picture a bunch of chickens without bones flopping around the henhouse. (bacon)

You see it's funny because.... Oh never mind. 
(bacon)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2013)

I want Free-Range, Antibiotic Free, boneless bacon..........................


----------



## mikewint (Jun 3, 2013)

Exactly, one of the best things about Bacon, just like bananas: no bones


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2013)

but there are other things they do with bananas - like practice.


----------



## Readie (Jun 4, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Maybe that is just an American thing. There are quite a few ways that chicken is packaged for supermarkets, whole chicken, drumsticks only, chicken breasts and others. One of the more common packages contains chicken breasts that have been removed from the bone for those too lazy or pressed for time to do so themselves. That is "boneless chicken." There is even boneless chicken with the skin removed.
> (bacon)
> For those of us whose minds do not quite work normally, the the naturally occurring question is "where does that meat come from." I, of course immediately picture a bunch of chickens without bones flopping around the henhouse. (bacon)
> 
> ...




Ha...you mean chicken pieces like breast, thighs, legs etc pre-packed in supermarkets...
There will be some ****wits that think that chickens commit hari kari to save us the trouble


----------



## Readie (Jun 4, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I want Free-Range, Antibiotic Free, boneless bacon..........................




Aha...the confessions of a secret turkey bacon eater.
Your peccadilloes are safe with us and no one will mock...


TURKEY BACON hahahahahahaha


----------



## Readie (Jun 4, 2013)

I did the chicken for tea today..I modified the 'beer can' idea by putting 4 lemon halves, mild herbs and butter in the cavity.
Slow roasted in the AGA, turned over and few times so the juices went into the breast meat.
Total 'thumbs up'from the gang and strolling players that happened by. 
Cheers
John


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2013)

In honor of National Cheese day, I present this Bacon Cheese Toasted Sandwich! 

.


----------



## Readie (Jun 4, 2013)

Njaco said:


> In honor of National Cheese day, I present this Bacon Cheese Toasted Sandwich!
> 
> .
> View attachment 235073




Good god...I can feel my left ventricle shutting looking at that......


----------



## nincomp (Jun 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> Ha...you mean chicken pieces like breast, thighs, legs etc pre-packed in supermarkets...
> There will be some ****wits that think that chickens commit hari kari to save us the trouble



You mean they don't? Oh the horror!

If you want to see genetic engineering in action, I have seen packages of chicken (without bacon) but with 3 drumsticks .


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 4, 2013)

With cornichons!!


----------



## yulzari (Jun 4, 2013)

And which part of the chicken is the nugget?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 4, 2013)

Buffalo's don't have wings so where do Buffalo wings come from?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 4, 2013)

Its in the plastic packet inside the breast cavity.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Buffalo's don't have wings so where do Buffalo wings come from?



from chickens raised by buffaloes, dummy! 

.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 4, 2013)

Duh!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 4, 2013)

yulzari said:


> And which part of the chicken is the nugget?



Just behind His testicles!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill, them aren't nuggets, them are chicken poop.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 4, 2013)

While buffalo can not fly they do have a pair of seldom photographed vestigal wings


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 4, 2013)

Science!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 5, 2013)

GM buffalo!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yahoo!
Bacon.
Bacon.
Bacon.
D'ya'll know what goes good with bacon?
Everything.
Seriously.
Try it.
Captain Crunch, chocolate cake, coffee in the morning. A late night date, (seriously, if she doesn't like bacon, well...) lunch, brunch, late night crunch.
All hail bacon!
(got some frying right now,....)


----------



## nincomp (Jun 5, 2013)

Njaco said:


> from chickens raised by buffaloes, dummy!


Hey, cut out the name calling! If you don't watch your tone, one of those rotten moderators will....oops...
Lovely day Mr. Njaco, sir. Have I ever mentioned how much I respect the moderators at this site. Yessir. I sure respect them. Yup.


----------



## yulzari (Jun 5, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Buffalo's don't have wings so where do Buffalo wings come from?



You don't see Buffalos with wings. You see Buffalo wings in restaurants.

Logical conclusion: Buffalos have their wings removed before they are allowed out into the fields. Presumably farmers do this to stop them flying away. That is why the prairies have no trees. The farmers used to cut them down to stop the Buffalos roosting in them. In the olden days discarded Buffalo wing feathers gave rise to the 'Horse Feathers' myth.

Now we are in elephant joke territory.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2013)

oh man...............................................













bacon


----------



## N4521U (Jun 5, 2013)

Kinda makes your head spin.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 5, 2013)

Bill, a spinning head is very hard on the cervical vertbrae. Eat more bacon


----------



## Readie (Jun 5, 2013)

nincomp said:


> You mean they don't? Oh the horror!
> 
> If you want to see genetic engineering in action, I have seen packages of chicken (without bacon) but with 3 drumsticks .



Ummm..that'll be the same as Windscale chicken. 4 legs, 3 breasts and weighs a whopping 30LB's
The nuclear chicken for the nuclear century.
Gulp


----------



## yulzari (Jun 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> The nuclear chicken for the nuclear century.



To be eaten by the nuclear family?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 5, 2013)

Are these the chickins being imported from some coastal areas of Japan?

Mike the bacon here is too thick to be called bacon, it's strips of ham steak!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 6, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Are these the chickins being imported from some coastal areas of Japan?


 
Nope, Chernobyl Farms brand. 

Mmmm, Chernobyl Farms chicken chunks wrapped in 3 Mile Island bacon, thrown on the grill. Drooooool.


----------



## Readie (Jun 6, 2013)

We have also Hinkley Point Seafood....the cooler outlets have produced some different size species. 15LB Prawn anyone?
The effect of Hinkley Point, mobile phone signal transmitters, overhead electric cables on massive pylons on 'free range' Chicken and Pig farms in Somerset is hotly debated by the locals (with 3 eyes and four fingers) over a gallon or two of cider....
For those of a weak disposition Somerset is best travelled through at high speed and never venture off main roads and pray you do not get a flat tyre....


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 7, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaqf4DsjWYU_


----------



## Readie (Jun 7, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaqf4DsjWYU_




Smooth Matt...smooth


----------



## Readie (Jun 7, 2013)

Today's tea...

BBC - Food - Recipes : American-style pancakes with bacon and maple syrup

Yum


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 9, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaqf4DsjWYU_



Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaqf4DsjWYU_


----------



## nincomp (Jun 9, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaqf4DsjWYU_



Time for another installment of: Jim's- A Word to the Wise
_Gentlemen, as difficult as it may be to believe, this gift may not be appreciated when given to a wife as a birthday or anniversary present. The box apparently looks too much like one that contains expensive jewelry. Let's just say that I have some first-hand experience._

_message sent from the doghouse at Jim's._


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Are these the chickins being imported from some coastal areas of Japan?
> 
> Mike the bacon here is too thick to be called bacon, it's strips of ham steak!



These are the chickens from the coastal areas of Japan. Very easy to harvest.

.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 10, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Brought a tear to my eye.



i'm with you paul, i can't stop crying.......


----------



## Readie (Jun 10, 2013)

You boys haven't got shares in these enterprises have you?

BACON MANia truck

Naughty Bacon

Apparently Americans are obsessed with Bacon.....as if


----------



## N4521U (Jun 10, 2013)

man..................

do i miss the states.


----------



## Readie (Jun 12, 2013)

All roads lead to bacon


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Jun 12, 2013)

You guys love your bacon


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2013)

I love the Wild Turkey whiskey in the background. Now it all makes perfect sense.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2013)

Mmmmm, Wild Turkey Bourbon and a big a$$ bacon sandwich Wait, light bulb just went on, Bacon flavored Wild Turkey Bourbon. Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> ........ Bacon flavored Wild Turkey Bourbon. Brilliant!!!!



oooohhhhh.................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Readie (Jun 12, 2013)

Can anyone explain the 3rd picture?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2013)

Any bonehead can put a caption on a picture?
That's my take on it.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 12, 2013)

American-delicious, ready-to-eat Bacon, because some things you can't live without! Camping and emergency rations, approx. 54 strips. Fully-cooked MRE, ultra-tasty, with mouthwatering smoky favor. 9-oz can, 10-year shelf life for long term food storage


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> View attachment 235880
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain the 3rd picture?



Well you know those Godless Commie Canadians........... [/sarcasim]


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 12, 2013)

Of all the food groups, Bacon is my favorite. Yes, BACON IS SO IT'S OWN FOOD GROUP!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> View attachment 235878
> 
> 
> View attachment 235879
> ...



Yes. Canadian bacon is like warmed over panchetta steeped in lightly salted water of bland flavor and mouth feel. 'Merican bacon is smoked, fried to delicious crispiness and tastes of Nirvanna.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2013)

maybe the world isn't alright!!!

Brazilian Testicle Mascot 'Mr. Balls' Promotes Cancer Awareness


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, as one who recently had a scare, and got to keep "the boys", I'm pretty good with it.
Sure would liven up a state fair or two!
Bacon.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 12, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Well, as one who recently had a scare, and got to keep "the boys", I'm pretty good with it.
> Sure would liven up a state fair or two!
> Bacon.



Your balls got that big?! And you kept them? In your State, fairs require you to go into a tent to see that, right?

Bacon


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2013)

....and another keyboard ruined with coffee!!!.....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2013)

Now that I think about it, aren't they called Arkansas bacon down there?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Your balls got that big?! And you kept them? In your State, fairs require you to go into a tent to see that, right?
> 
> Bacon


Yes, yes, they are. Thanks for asking... 
Well, not so much now that the swelling has gone down, but they are fine.
Again, thanks for asking.
The State Fair people have requested that I reserve two tents, you know, just to be sure.
(Damn regulations.)
Bacon.


----------



## nincomp (Jun 13, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Any bonehead can put a caption on a picture?


Hello? Is someone talking about me again?

Oh well, since I am here...
With over 700 posts in this thread, I can't remember if these works of art have been posted before. If so, here they are again!
FYI: Dennys is a chain of restaurants that, among other things, serves breakfast all day.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm14c-BeYNI_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGUi0HQhqeM_

*Warning:* The tune is catchy and may get stuck in your head for a few hours.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, could be a back-pressure problem, or a hang-fire. Only guessing, but talking about cojones the bigger the better - good eats!!:


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 13, 2013)

To quote General McAuliffe "Aw, Nuts".






If it looks like Bacon, smells like Bacon, tastes like Bacon, it must be Bacon.


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

Common American Foods that Foreigners Find Strange | Yummly

Thank god for the Atlantic


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2013)

Salvation is crispy and brown...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2013)

bacon


----------



## yulzari (Jun 14, 2013)

Readie said:


> Common American Foods that Foreigners Find Strange | Yummly
> 
> Thank god for the Atlantic



I'm grateful enough for La Manche.


----------



## Readie (Jun 14, 2013)

yulzari said:


> I'm grateful enough for La Manche.



Funnily enough so are we


----------



## A4K (Jun 14, 2013)

'La Manche' ...sounds like a dangerous venereal disease... (possibly one that enables you to fill those two tents with!)


----------



## mikewint (Jun 14, 2013)

Well John, let's belly up to your Englisher Table for some: Spotted Dick; Toad in the Hole; Periwinkles; Bubble and Squeak; Laver Bread; Faggots; Jellied Eels; Bangers and Mash; Stargazy Pie; and mentioned many times Haggis and Black Pudding


----------



## Readie (Jun 14, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Well John, let's belly up to your Englisher Table for some: Spotted Dick; Toad in the Hole; Periwinkles; Bubble and Squeak; Laver Bread; Faggots; Jellied Eels; Bangers and Mash; Stargazy Pie; and mentioned many times Haggis and Black Pudding



Mike, A feast fit for a king  With the possible exception of the revolting haggis which is Scottish. You could also add, Hogs Pudding, Scouse, Hevva cake,Welsh Rarebit followed by a jam roly poly.
Come over and enjoy our food
Cheers
John


----------



## Readie (Jun 14, 2013)

A4K said:


> 'La Manche' ...sounds like a dangerous venereal disease...



No no..that's Belgium.

La Manche is the European name for the English Channel. 22 wonderful miles that keep us sane.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2013)

Keep telling yourself that on that little Alcatraz of an island!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2013)

oh....

.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh Lordy... only my Alabama kin use "grown-ass" as an adjective.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 14, 2013)

I hear it a lot around here to Matt.


----------



## yulzari (Jun 15, 2013)

Readie said:


> Mike, A feast fit for a king  With the possible exception of the revolting haggis which is Scottish. You could also add, Hogs Pudding, Scouse, Hevva cake,Welsh Rarebit followed by a jam roly poly.
> Come over and enjoy our food
> Cheers
> John



Mmmm....... Post all of it to me! I already have the haggis. Oh, and some pease pudding.

BTW Hevva cake and Starrygazy pie are Cornish not English. In a Cornish mood so I'm off to make a Lardy Cake.

Dha weles John.

Duw genowgh hwi to you all. Oll an gwella.


----------



## Readie (Jun 15, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Keep telling yourself that on that little Alcatraz of an island!



One of my favourite places is the white cliffs of Dover. It does one good to stand on the cliff tops on a clear day, smell the clean sea air and glare at the continent.
22 miles that are very precious. 

You should pop over to sample our experiences.


----------



## Readie (Jun 15, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Mmmm....... Post all of it to me! I already have the haggis. Oh, and some pease pudding.
> 
> BTW Hevva cake and Starrygazy pie are Cornish not English. In a Cornish mood so I'm off to make a Lardy Cake.
> 
> ...



Ha sos! John Fatla genes?

Lardy caaaaaaake. There is Sutton Snax that make a LC that melts the heart...yum.
You could also have an Ivor or Ron Dewney oggie washed down with a pint of Doombar.

You're missing Gus already I can tell, No finer place on earth.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 15, 2013)

You Englishers and Cornwallans (it's ONE small island, OK) are going to compare American Miracle Whip and Corn Dogs to JELLIED EELS - the only poor creatures that could survive the horribly polluted Thames river, that look like a Biology experiment gone wrong and tastes like congealed worms and STARGAZY Pie -Pilchards (oily herrings) including their heads and tails (sticking out of the pie crust so all that oil drains into the pie) plus eggs and potatoes.
I guess hunger is the great leveler


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't want my food looking at me....


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## nincomp (Jun 16, 2013)

Readie said:


> One of my favourite places is the white cliffs of Dover. It does one good to stand on the cliff tops ...
> 
> You should pop over to sample our experiences.



DON'T DO IT NJACO! While you are standing on the cliff top glaring at the continent, all it takes is one shove and... and... Well, we have to find a new moderator!

Can you honestly tell me that you have no reservations about turning your back on certain forum members?
(don't show this to Readie - thank goodness for this *Private Message* function. I am glad that I have mastered it.)


----------



## yulzari (Jun 16, 2013)

Readie said:


> No no..that's Belgium.
> 
> La Manche is the European name for the English Channel. 22 wonderful miles that keep us sane.



Sitting here in the sunshine enjoying a Religieuse and a coffee after a morning blowing poudre noir down the range at my gun club, I am very happy with my side of La Manche. 

Oggie, Gus? Did you come to Plymouth with the Andrew John? Email me a Dewdney pastie m'lover.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2013)

freakin' speak English, please?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2013)

Say what?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2013)

Njaco said:


> freakin' speak English, please?


lmao...I actually understood what he said!

Well, most of it at least...


----------



## Readie (Jun 16, 2013)

nincomp said:


> DON'T DO IT NJACO! While you are standing on the cliff top glaring at the continent, all it takes is one shove and... and... Well, we have to find a new moderator!
> 
> Can you honestly tell me that you have no reservations about turning your back on certain forum members?
> (don't show this to Readie - thank goodness for this *Private Message* function. I am glad that I have mastered it.)



That really made me laugh Nin.


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2013)

jellied eels is not an English Dish, its from London and that is a whole different country !!!!


----------



## Readie (Jun 16, 2013)

mikewint said:


> You Englishers and Cornwallans (it's ONE small island, OK) are going to compare American Miracle Whip and Corn Dogs to JELLIED EELS - the only poor creatures that could survive the horribly polluted Thames river, that look like a Biology experiment gone wrong and tastes like congealed worms and STARGAZY Pie -Pilchards (oily herrings) including their heads and tails (sticking out of the pie crust so all that oil drains into the pie) plus eggs and potatoes.
> I guess hunger is the great leveler



The Thames is clean these days Mike. You could even swim in her and survive....

The Cornish are er..unique boasting heritage from the Spanish Armada, France and the ancient Britons. However, finding a full blooded Cornish person is harder than you think...

I can see that you are tempted by our excellent fare....the offer still stands. Pop over and see us 

A warm welcome awaits.


----------



## Readie (Jun 16, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Sitting here in the sunshine enjoying a Religieuse and a coffee after a morning blowing poudre noir down the range at my gun club, I am very happy with my side of La Manche.
> 
> Oggie, Gus? Did you come to Plymouth with the Andrew John? Email me a Dewdney pastie m'lover.




Very nice John. As you know I love France and raise my glass of Tribute in salutation.

Plymouth is a fine city and boasts the new title of 'Britain's ocean city'

The fixture list is out on Wednesday so the family support of the SuperGreens will start for another season...

Reeeeeeeeeeeeet maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate


----------



## yulzari (Jun 16, 2013)

Readie said:


> Very nice John. As you know I love France and raise my glass of Tribute in salutation.
> 
> Plymouth is a fine city and boasts the new title of 'Britain's ocean city'
> 
> ...



Plymouth is a fine city indeed John. I liked it so much I lived there twice and raised a family there. The 'children' still live there and refuse to leave. In the end we had to leave home.......

I am old enough to remember the excitement in the City when 'Plyouth Argle' won promotion into the (old) 2nd Division.

If anyone visits I recommend the Cremyll Ferry, a walk around the grounds of Mount Edgecombe and lunch at the quayside pub.


----------



## Readie (Jun 16, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Plymouth is a fine city indeed John. I liked it so much I lived there twice and raised a family there. The 'children' still live there and refuse to leave. In the end we had to leave home.......
> 
> I am old enough to remember the excitement in the City when 'Plyouth Argle' won promotion into the (old) 2nd Division.
> 
> If anyone visits I recommend the Cremyll Ferry, a walk around the grounds of Mount Edgecombe and lunch at the quayside pub.



The supergreens brought euphoria and pride to the city when they got promoted in that glorious run up to the Championship. David Friio and 'le keeper' were gods.
The good times will come again I'm sure...

Mount Edgecumbe - Cawsand bay is a lovely unspoilt part of our world. We usually go to either Wembury or Bigbury for a swim and Plymbridge woods to exercise the dogs.

My daughters want to go to University elsewhere but, my lad has no intention of leaving his beloved Plymouth. I hope that the wife I can get a place in France and live there one day.


----------



## Readie (Jun 16, 2013)

rochie said:


> jellied eels is not an English Dish, its from London and that is a whole different country !!!!



Eels Pie and mash ? Pssst...don't tell the Yanks they'll be over in droves...

Mums the word old fellow.


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> lmao...I actually understood what he said!
> 
> Well, most of it at least...



Me too Dave! Must be all these years speaking Hunglish


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2013)

Bacon!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 20, 2013)

mikewint said:


> You Englishers and Cornwallans (it's ONE small island, OK) are going to compare American Miracle Whip and Corn Dogs to JELLIED EELS - the only poor creatures that could survive the horribly polluted Thames river, that look like a Biology experiment gone wrong and tastes like congealed worms and STARGAZY Pie -Pilchards (oily herrings) including their heads and tails (sticking out of the pie crust so all that oil drains into the pie) plus eggs and potatoes.
> I guess hunger is the great leveler


 
I don't think even the addition of bacon would make those two things look appetizing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 20, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Bacon!



Please!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2013)

Tis writ by ye Bard, no less .....


----------



## mikewint (Jun 20, 2013)

OHHH, Sir Francis Bacon


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 20, 2013)

That is just friggin' beautiful!


----------



## nincomp (Jun 20, 2013)

Dang-it Mikewint, now you've gone and got meatloaf blubbering away! I bet that all that crying at his computer will fry his keyboard! 
What if it takes him several days to go out and get a new one? Well, no comments from Meatloaf109, that's what it will mean!
Wait a minute... I am not sure if I should call you a villain or a hero? 
Dang, I hate it when I get confused like this!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2013)

Remind me not to look for any other poetry by the author of that piece!


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

The only poetry in motion that counts will start soon.. on the 03 August to be precise


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2013)

Skydiving Championships? World Formation Aerobatic Competition? Down hill skiing?


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

Good guesses but no...

Something slightly more popular


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 21, 2013)

Annual Twit of the Year competition? Look out Nigel.


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah..not quite BS, but a good idea haha.
Mr Osbourne is still recovering from being called 'Jeffrey' by Obama. Mr Osbourne should have other things to worry about really...

The 03 of August is the start of a season of joy ( and despair) in equal measures


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2013)

Ah! Winter?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 22, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> That is just friggin' beautiful!



It is a rather beautiful sentiment. 
But.... no toast????????


----------



## mikewint (Jun 22, 2013)

Terry if'n you don't get it we'uns feriners don't gots a chance. Aug 3: the 215th day of the year with 150 left to go. The sun will be in Leo then. In 1492 Chris Columbus set sail. In 1914 the Germans declared war on France. In 1934 Hitler became the supreme leader of Germany. In 1936 Jesse Owens won the 100m at the Olympics. In 1958 the USS Nautilius reached the N. Pole. In 1977 the Tandy Corporation announced the TRS-80 first mass produced personal computer
In Plymouth Aug 13-14 are the British Fireworks Championships which sound really cool
Quit being a tease John


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

Good guesses... 
The 3 of August is my team, Plymouth Argyle, first match on the new football season.
A momentous day in my house


----------



## mikewint (Jun 22, 2013)

Jeeezz......


----------



## N4521U (Jun 22, 2013)

Readie said:


> Good guesses...
> The 3 of August is my team, Plymouth Argyle, first match on the new football season.
> A momentous day in my house



we should rest the case.


----------



## yulzari (Jun 22, 2013)

Readie said:


> Good guesses...
> The 3 of August is my team, Plymouth Argyle, first match on the new football season.
> A momentous day in my house



I wish Plyouth Argle all the best in the 'kicking a pig's bladder between two sticks' competitions.

And all the best to Albion too in the 'running away with a pig's bladder' competitions after the (?) summer.


----------



## nincomp (Jun 22, 2013)

yulzari said:


> I wish Plyouth Argle all the best in the 'kicking a pig's bladder between two sticks' competitions.
> 
> And all the best to Albion too in the 'running away with a pig's bladder' competitions after the (?) summer.


Of course in the US, we play football (the correct one, where the ball is usually carried or thrown), and also soccer (a game in which a ball is kicked around by foot --mistakenly called "football" by some). 

-A country bumkin's summary of his first American football game:
" I think it was that it's some kindly of a contest where they see which bunchful of them men can take that pumpkin and run from one end of that cow pasture to the other without gettin' knocked down or steppin' in somethin'."


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNxLxTZHKM8_

FYI, a "tent service" - a religious "revival" where folks gather in a large tent, often to hear a very enthusiastic preacher.
-"convicts" - the referees wear white uniforms with black stripes


----------



## yulzari (Jun 23, 2013)

nincomp said:


> soccer (a game in which a ball is kicked around by foot --mistakenly called "football" by some).



Actually I believe that it is the entire world that calls it football. Go on: be brave. Take the armour off and play Rugby.

I tend to support Georgia for their wild enthusiasm and Japan for sheer dogged determination right up to the last whistle.

Who does St. George support when Georgia plays England?


----------



## Readie (Jun 23, 2013)

Pigs bladder ! Pigs bladder .... I had to have a lie down when I realised a Plymothian chum was not a Green.
The city of Plymouth awaits the kick off of her favourite team... and some rugby boys too. 

Amerian football isn't quite the same Nin...makes a good game to watch like rugby league and Aussie rules but, the REAL art of football lies with the FA. Watch Brazil in the Federation Cup. They are amazing.


----------



## yulzari (Jun 23, 2013)

I have to confess there are two national pig's bladder kicking teams I do enjoy watching. Bulgaria for the true Michael Green 'never mind the ball and get on with the game' manner of play and Iraq's WW1 generals approach of 'if we can hack them down faster than they can send us off then we will outnumber the opposition'.

Now Bulgaria v Irag. There is a game I would pay to watch, best venue would be a Roman amphitheatre.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 23, 2013)

As it appears this thread has been hi-jacked, I guess I will now turn the discussion to my second favorite combustible - poptarts! 

Just bought these today - Reeses flavored Pop-Tarts!!!!







oh and just so we have a smooth transition to the new topic......


----------



## Readie (Jun 23, 2013)

Pop tarts and bacon?

You boys live well


----------



## nincomp (Jun 24, 2013)

Dang it!
I saw that picture of Pop-tarts and bacon and got hungry. "Oh boy", I thought ,"thank goodness I have this new toaster." 

Well to make a long story short, after the fire department finished their work, the Insurance Agent said that there was a "Stupidity Clause" that prevents them from paying out for bacon-related toaster fires. Who knew?
This forum is starting to cost me some serious money. Even worse, my Wife may cut off my Bacon Privileges!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Dang it!
> I saw that picture of Pop-tarts and bacon and got hungry. "Oh boy", I thought ,"thank goodness I have this new toaster."
> 
> Well to make a long story short, after the fire department finished their work, the Insurance Agent said that there was a "Stupidity Clause" that prevents them from paying out for bacon-related toaster fires. Who knew?
> This forum is starting to cost me some serious money. Even worse, my Wife may cut off my Bacon Privileges!



Nin,
A series of unfortunate events that any decent insurance broker would understand and honour your claim, and those of your neighbours as NC went up in flames...
The tricky part may be convincing your wife 
Had you stuck with my version of the bacon buttie you and your neighbours would still have houses...
Pop Tarts are the root of all evil


----------



## mikewint (Jun 24, 2013)

How could we have forgotten Bacon and dogs and if we 'gonna Pop-Tart it let's go Star wars too


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

Turkey bacon sausages..yum yum....

Whatever happened to the all American T bone steak?


----------



## mikewint (Jun 24, 2013)

John you're looking right at it. A full package of Oscar's tube-steak!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

You lads are way off the mark! Time to step up now....
The first thing that I'll sink my teeth into, while visiting family and friends back in Sweden, is this....what we call Flintastek, or Flintstone Steak....


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

mikewint said:


> John you're looking right at it. A full package of Oscar's tube-steak!!!



Mon dieu Mike....


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> You lads are way off the mark! Time to step up now....
> The first thing that I'll sink my teeth into, while visiting family and friends back in Sweden, is this....what we call Flintastek, or Flintstone Steak....




Looks like a slice of whales arse to me Jan


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah! Exactly WTF is that? That ain't no steak here in america. Certainly not off anything we call cow. 

I happened to be at the grocery store last week and saw a childhood favorite Bar-S bologna. However when I got closer it was "bologna and sausage". That's a new one on me.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2013)

Silly Scandinavian, that's not a steak. This is a steak!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2013)

Now that is a steak. 5lbs of steak, but it is clearly steak. It even looks like it came from a cow.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2013)

Can you say Porterhouse. That funny looking green, leafy stuff on the plate must be for decoration purposes only cause there ain't no serious carnavore gonna eat that!


----------



## mikewint (Jun 24, 2013)

You know that leafy, green-stuff makes me proud to be an American. Somewhere in this great country there are men whose only job is to spend their time, money, and energy to grow that leafy, green-stuff JUST for me to throw away!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 24, 2013)

mikewint said:


> You know that leafy, green-stuff makes me proud to be an American. Somewhere in this great country there are men whose only job is to spend their time, money, and energy to grow that leafy, green-stuff JUST for me to throw away!!!



Exactly, who say's Capitalism doesn't work


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's one guy wearing Birkenstocks, judging by the output. Don't get too excited.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 24, 2013)

Matt, you're correct, FLINTASTEK has nothig to do with a cow, it is cut from the back of a pig including the ham, then marinated. In the US however a FLINTSTONE steak is used colloquially to mean any very large (32oz) prime rib, long cut bone-in ribeye, ect, steak


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah... I thought Lucky had just dry rubbed and marinaded the $hit out of some unfamilair cut of meat. So it's pork "steak". Okay. Now I get it. We have ham steaks, so no foul.


----------



## nincomp (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't you mean "no fowl"?


----------



## mikewint (Jun 24, 2013)

In that case it would be chicken-fried steak. Down south we can fry any meat as if it were chicken


----------



## Njaco (Jun 24, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Ah... I thought Lucky had just dry rubbed and marinaded the $hit out of some unfamilair cut of meat. So it's pork "steak". Okay. Now I get it. We have ham steaks, so no foul.



Maybe 'no foul' for you but [email protected] that was a nasty surprise for me when I saw what Lucky had posted. WTF????? That was just..........nasty!


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Silly Scandinavian, that's not a steak. This is a steak!!!
> 
> View attachment 236760




Thank **** for that...I was being to think that the America I knew had gone soft..


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Matt308 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2013)

That green leafy mass hiding behind that Brontosaurus slab is called a salad...

Usually a salad has it's purpose in the course of a meal, but when it's presented along with a bigass steak, it's simply in the way...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> That green leafy mass hiding behind that Brontosaurus slab is called a salad...


 
Isn't Salad an old Native American word for man who can't hunt?


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

No chips, or French fries as you say?

English mustard on a steak enhances the natural flavour. Yum.

Now, how do you Yankees prefer steaks, well done? medium? medium rare? rare? or ,as god intended, blue?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 27, 2013)

medium rare


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

with or without?


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 27, 2013)

Medium-rare for me as well. Got a friend that likes steak very rare, I mean over the coals on each side just to give it a little color. I've tried rare steak and it's ujst too "mushy" for my liking. NO mustard, ketchup, or steak sauce. A good cut of beef just needs some salt and pepper IMO.


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

Getting a really good piece of steak takes a bit of finding here. A local butcher is the best bet.
When you get one ...its glorious however its cooked.

Made my mouth water now haha. Looks like a trip to see Mr Gribble the local butcher tomorrow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2013)

Readie said:


> No chips, or French fries as you say?
> 
> English mustard on a steak enhances the natural flavour. Yum.
> 
> Now, how do you Yankees prefer steaks, well done? medium? medium rare? rare? or ,as god intended, blue?



The only way to eat a steak is very very rare. It had to just stop mooing, and only be slightly warm in the center, nice and bloody, and seared on the outside.

Anything more than medium rare is destroying steak. 

As for mustard, you are ruining a perfectly good piece of meat by putting mustard on it. Either that or the quality of the meat is so bad, you have to put something on it to make it edible. A good steak only needs salt and pepper or light seasoning.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2013)

> ...A good steak only needs salt and pepper or light seasoning.



say that 1,000 times so that it will sink in for everybody. No steak sauce. No A-1,. No Worcester Sauce. No bloody mustard!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2013)

Njaco said:


> say that 1,000 times so that it will sink in for everybody. No steak sauce. No A-1,. No Worcester Sauce. No bloody mustard!!!



I don't get it. Why ruin the steak.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 28, 2013)

I always order mine as "Medium Moo", and when the waitress, (or wait"person") asks what that means, I say, "Make sure it is just beyond kicking!". 
Mmmm. 
And no mustard.
Maybe some bacon though....


----------



## N4521U (Jun 28, 2013)

Why is Musturd even coming into the equation?

Med Rare, so the juices are still flowing nicely. Peppercorn sauce maybe, but F*** that musturd!


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

Guess its just a matter of personal taste.
For me a good steak should be rare with a splash of mustard on the side. Not too much just a taste.
Cheers
John


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 28, 2013)

Steak with any sauce can be nice, its up to each persons preferences; personally if the steak cut isn't the best/most affordable, then some sauce or condiment can 'paper over' those taste difficiences. 
Mmm, a dollop of wasabi mixed with a drop of English mustard and some soy, thinly smeared over the top of steak before grilling....

I too wouldn't want to f*** mustard, ouch, that would cause quite some pain, perhaps even some serious eye watering etc, but a-bit-of mustard on, of not an amount for 'basting over it' is nice on any reddish meat - although I mean english yellow mustard, and not that bitty dijoin mustard - that, if bearable, is for maybe salads or fish in my views.

As a weird taste test... 
Open one average tin of a mushroom soup heat it up on the hob in a saucepan. 
Add a few shaken splashes of vinegar (up to 1.5 teaspoons) and 2-4 teaspoons of dark to medium soy sauce then stir it well.
...it should roughly end up tasting similar to the cheese sauce from tinned maccoroni cheese! well it does to me

If you don't like mushroom soup much, but you want to change its flavour yet still be a funguy...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 28, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> Steak with any sauce can be nice, its up to each persons preferences



You're just being politically correct.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Why is Musturd even coming into the equation?
> 
> Med Rare, so the juices are still flowing nicely. Peppercorn sauce maybe, but F*** that musturd!



Because Readie seems to think it makes a steak better...

And he is not even using good German sharp mustard!


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 28, 2013)

Me,!? politically correct, ...erm, why yes! but sshhh, only when it comes to food...
Maybe that's one of the shackles of the one of the old lands the US threw away, the natural desire for some mustard with red meats. 

And that's not even bringing in other sauces like tomaRto (you say phonetically, tomAtoe), brown, bbq, mint (only for fatty stringy meats - goat, sheep, lama, unsurviving Andean sports team members etc) fruit, Worcester, duck, hoi-sin, black bean or sweet an sour etc; !double entendre warning->! Any succulent meat deserves the right to be covered in something for tasting... ..it's upto you what and how you want it prepared for eating.

A bit like how some EU food suppliers threw away the desire for the actual real meat they claim in they're competively under-priced products.. 

I liked those horse burgers (now I know what they weren't marked up as..), they did taste both slightly sweeter leaner than true beef burgers, but they did shrink more than beef during cooking - from palm sized pattie, to cup of the palm size whence cooked - so about as big as the average UK/EU sized meatburger from McDonalts, Blimpy, Kefunckied or Wurgersing before they cooked it.

I dare a few persons to try my mushroom soup into cheese sauce taste trickery.... its like mayonnaise, made from a collection of unconnected ingredients into something else edible.


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Because Readie seems to think it makes a steak better...
> 
> And he is not even using good German sharp mustard!




Because it does.
I don't like over saucing any meat with marinades or dressings. but, I still maintain that English mustard brings out the flavour.
You only need a small amount and maybe that is where the problem is...you can have too much and that will spoil the meat.
Less is more.

I haven't tried any german mustards. I will look them out, it'll be good to compare.
can you recommend any?


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> I dare a few persons to try my mushroom soup into cheese sauce taste trickery....




I'll pass. Jan is barking enough to give your suggestion a whirl.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2013)

Readie said:


> Because it does.
> I don't like over saucing any meat with marinades or dressings. but, I still maintain that English mustard brings out the flavour.
> You only need a small amount and maybe that is where the problem is...you can have too much and that will spoil the meat.
> Less is more.
> ...



There are plenty off good mustards, I just don't know what is available in the UK. English mustard is great too. I like them all.

I just don't think that a good steak needs anything. If I can not find good meat, I just go without.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2013)

A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## Readie (Jun 29, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> If I can not find good meat, I just go without.



Totally agree with you.
Pity you're not coming to the UK we could have met up perhaps at Gaucho's in London.
Argentinian meat is superb.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I just don't think that a good steak needs anything. If I can not find good meat, I just go without.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2013)

Readie said:


> Totally agree with you.
> Pity you're not coming to the UK we could have met up perhaps at Gaucho's in London.
> Argentinian meat is superb.



Someday, I will come back to the UK.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2013)

> ...Argentinian meat is superb.



You can say that twice! There is a restaurant in the US that serves it. 

Home | Fogo de Chao

The place is awesome! I will try to describe this:

You do not order anything except something to drink. You are given a small coaster on your table - one side is green and the other is red. If green side up on your table, "gauchos" will constantly bring slabs of meat cooked on 3ft skewers to slice pieces off for you. There are about 15 different types of meats - steak, pork and chicken cooked different ways. There is a salad bar that is out of this world and the only other thing brought to your table is garlic mashed potatoes. When you have enough - for the moment - turn the coaster to red and nobody will come to your table. Until you flip over to green! Its all you can eat! Its expensive but well worth it!! Best meat I have ever eaten. This is not some buffet place. It really has a 5 star atmosphere about it. These places are in many of your big cities and if you ever get the chance, I wholly recommend it. The parmesian encrusted pork was out of this world!!!!

oh, and.....

.


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

That sounds really good,
Our favourite place is Gaucho's in London

http://www.gauchorestaurants.co.uk/downloads/menus/june2013/food_menu.pdf

The meat is so tender.....
Good job we are going there in 2 weeks time


----------



## yulzari (Jul 1, 2013)

Readie said:


> That sounds really good,
> Our favourite place is Gaucho's in London
> 
> http://www.gauchorestaurants.co.uk/downloads/menus/june2013/food_menu.pdf
> ...



Enjoy your trip to foreign parts up country John.


----------



## Readie (Jul 1, 2013)

I like going to London...it reminds me how nice Plymouth is...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 1, 2013)

Even I got that one...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2013)

me too!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 1, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Even I got that one...


You're slow, but we love you!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 1, 2013)

Njaco said:


> me too!


You, too!


----------



## Readie (Jul 2, 2013)

The USA comedians that make us laugh here understand irony and after a few years get reasonably good at it 
If you can access it on line look at 'Mock the week' bitter irony at its best.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 2, 2013)

From my days attempting to teach, the definition of irony


----------



## Readie (Jul 2, 2013)

This may help..

The expression of one's meaning by using language that normally signifies the opposite, typically for humorous or emphatic effect.

Reginald D Hunter is the guy who makes me laugh.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 2, 2013)

Humor is always a matter of point of view:
Jerome Rodale is known as the founder of the organic food revolution. As a naturalist, he promoted clean living. He was a huge advocate of the life-extending benefits of organic lifestyle. At the age of 72, he died of a heart attack after claiming in an interview that he is fit enough to reach his 100th birthday.
Jim Fixx, was the writer of the 1977 bestseller “The Complete Book of Running”. He was an advocate of the longevity effects of running and even made a fortune out of his fitness campaigns. One day, Fixx had a fatal heart attack while he was running
And who could forget the recent death of Steve Irwin, the eccentric and beloved Australian naturalist that hosted a number of wildly popular TV shows? In his career, he had traveled the globe to unravel an adventure in exploring the animal kingdom. In 2006, while swimming above an adult sting ray, the 8-inch barb of the ray’s tail hit Irwin’s heart, which led to his death.


----------



## Readie (Jul 2, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCvmtAsggMI_

Nothing is sacred, expose, ridicule... I love it


----------



## mikewint (Jul 2, 2013)

Irony is generally unintended:


----------



## Readie (Jul 3, 2013)

Very good Mike, I like those.
I haven't got an pictures but, one unintentional irony example is a near by neighbours car.
Its a Peugeot and proudly displays stickers with 'OUT THE EU', VOTE UKIP, BUY BRITISH etc...

On a French car 
Silly bugger


----------



## A4K (Jul 3, 2013)

Man those are classics Mike! 

...and that is funny John!

A bit like the McDonald's sign in America I heard of - posted outside the toilets for the blind, reading 'No guide dogs allowed'. Can't remember who it was I heard that from, but as they said: 'who the hell are they expecting to read it?!!!'

Also enjoyed a photo (from 'Life' magazine I think) of a sign on a highway overpass reading 'IGNORE THIS SIGN'


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

A4K said:


> A bit like the McDonald's sign in America I heard of - posted outside the toilets for the blind, reading 'No guide dogs allowed'. Can't remember who it was I heard that from, but as they said: 'who the hell are they expecting to read it?!!!'



Don't laugh too hard, man. Here in the states people have "guide" dogs for not only blindness, but diabetes, seizures, emotional problems, inability to pay their rent, failure to graduate 6th grade, tight fitting shoes, soiled underwear, jobs that require you to actually show up, help finding the Cheetos, etc. I know for a fact that Safeway and Alaska Airlines allow "guide" dogs in their store and on their airplanes. AND... they are not allowed to ask for licensed proof! So all you dumbeffers that pay to have your dog shipped when traveling, just lie like everybody else and bring it on board and sit in your lap.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 3, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Don't laugh too hard, man. Here in the states people have "guide" dogs for not only blindness, but diabetes, seizures, emotional problems, inability to pay their rent, failure to graduate 6th grade, tight fitting shoes, soiled underwear, jobs that require you to actually show up, help finding the Cheetos, etc. I know for a fact that Safeway and Alaska Airlines allow "guide" dogs in their store and on their airplanes. AND... they are not allowed to ask for licensed proof! So all you dumbeffers that pay to have your dog shipped when traveling, just lie like everybody else and bring it on board and sit in your lap.


 
I'd rather sit next to a dog on an airplane than many of the humans I run across. At least they normally respond to a shush and a sit command.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

Or, since they are not really guide dogs and are actually some old lady's little yippy dog, listen to the goddam thing bark and yap the whole flight. And I frankly don't like animals where I buy my food. At least the licensed dogs are very well trained.

"Excuse me? Why do your canteloupes smell like p!ss?"


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2013)

"Dog or cat piss, sir?"


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

"Not sure, can you enlighten me on the culinary differences? I'm an aspiring piss lover".


----------



## A4K (Jul 3, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Don't laugh too hard, man. Here in the states people have "guide" dogs for not only blindness, but diabetes, seizures, emotional problems, inability to pay their rent, failure to graduate 6th grade, tight fitting shoes, soiled underwear, jobs that require you to actually show up, help finding the Cheetos, etc. I know for a fact that Safeway and Alaska Airlines allow "guide" dogs in their store and on their airplanes. AND... they are not allowed to ask for licensed proof! So all you dumbeffers that pay to have your dog shipped when traveling, just lie like everybody else and bring it on board and sit in your lap.



Now that was an education Matt... I've never heard of anyone except the blind needing guide dogs! Is that purely a 'States thing, or have I just never seen anyone in the other categories using them on my travels?


----------



## mikewint (Jul 3, 2013)

Matt speaks true though they are generally refered to as "Companion Dogs". By law they cannot be banned from any public place under the American's with Disabilities Act. This includes restaurants, supermarkets, public transportation, etc. Not to say that some businessses do not ban these animals. I have a friend (blind) with a guide dog who was told to leave a business because of the dog.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

It is sad, but true.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh yeah, I can't stand this "comfort dog" bullsh!t that's gripping the nation these days...

We were in a resteraunt some time back (before the wreck) and there was a little chihuahua wandering near my table, sniffing under the table and around my feet...I tried to shoo it away and it growled at me several times. The girls that owned it ignored my request that they reel thier nuicance back (also several times) as it was on one of those retractable leash things.
Irritated now, I flagged the waiter and when he showed up, I had a pissed-off look while pointing to a puddle around my shoe...he then immediately went over to the girl's table and escorted them to the register and on out the door. While that was going on, he had a busboy come over with a couple towels and cleaned up the puddle and I dried my shoe off.

Mission accomplished, dinner commenced in peace (at the cost of a little covert drinking water spill)


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yet another reason that this person having worked in many a restaraunt will never frequent them. Been there. Done that. Knows what happens behind the scenes. And wants no frickin' part of it. Ever.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 4, 2013)

I lived on the road for too many years, as not only a professional driver, but before that, as a kid helper. I learned not to worry about things like; "Will I be thrown out of the sleeper in an horrific accident?", and "Did anyone do something nasty in my food?". There are just too many variables in this life to worry about the small things. With that being said, I have had food poisoning so many times, I cannot even remember how many.
Just a thought.


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2013)

Worked in a couple of restaurant kitchens myself, can only agree with Matt... I only frequent them when my dad visits, and not willingly.

Food poisoning, just a couple of times thankfully. Good for cleaning out the bowels if nothing else.


----------



## Readie (Jul 4, 2013)

I have been lucky and only had food poisoning once from chicken in a hotel restaurant.
That was a long time ago and even now I keep away from fowl unless I know who has cooked it.
Being sick on the top deck of a bus was humilating....


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2013)

Damn, I bet, John! (and cheers for the likes mate!)


----------



## Readie (Jul 4, 2013)

No worries mate 

and yes...it was.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 4, 2013)

Probaby a LOT worse on the people on the deck below you!!!


----------



## nincomp (Jul 4, 2013)

I remember a sign that I once saw at a small restaurant. It said "Seeing-eye dogs welcome." The sign was not written in Braille. Then again, that would not have mattered since the sign was also behind glass.

I think that the restaurant served bacon, though. (How's that for getting back on topic!)


----------



## Readie (Jul 4, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Probaby a LOT worse on the people on the deck below you!!!



The puke, and there was a lot of it, ran out the drains and went down the outside of the bus Mike....
Never again Sherlock.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 4, 2013)

Many year ago, my friends and I had gone to a large amusement park (Riverview for any old Chicagoan) My best friend, he of the iron stomach, probably had eaten one of everything at the park, around 11PM or so we decided to head home via a CTA bus, but first one more roller coaster ride. Getting on the bus my friend got greener and greener until - projectile vomitus about a gallon ON the poor people sitting in front of us. We got off REAL quick...


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2013)

Poor buggers..!!!! (Yuck!)


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2013)

That's a nightmare...


----------



## N4521U (Jul 4, 2013)

My Navy mate and I, 1962, both 18, Tijuana Mexico liberty, too much Jack Daniels.
Bus ride back to base10pm, Cinderella Liberty, he has the window seat in front of me. Honest, I tried to get to the window.....
They say I was trying to wipe the barf off the back of his jacket. 
The rest of the bus was not at all happy with me.

Oh, a fond memory.


----------



## nincomp (Jul 4, 2013)

N4521U said:


> They say I was trying to wipe the barf off the back of his jacket.
> The rest of the bus was not at all happy with me.


And some people wonder why most of us do not use our real names online! 
Screen names: our clever disguises.


----------



## A4K (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

I was sitting on the train from London to Plymouth just after British Rail had had one of their rare moments of lisrening to wnat people actually wanted and replacing the tatty old old rolling stock with posh new HS125's. I was admiring the countryside when the window was covered in puke...some one had hurled out the door window and it had gone down the side of the train... I spotted tomato ( why is tomato always in puke?), sweet corn, bile.... the person opposite didn't appreciate my review of the spew and left to sit elsewhere...
Miserable sod 

The wind sort of cleared the spew as the miles went by...sort of.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

Puke is not my friend. When my boys were babies, I could clean up anything. But not puke. Puke is not my friend.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm not squeamish like that... the dogs honk regularly and I clear it up.
Now..get the ladder out and say 'up on that roof Readie' and I couldn't... height is not my friend.
We're all different eh


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

I suppose. Heights get me too. Especially now that I'm older. But someone pukes around me and by God I'll just join right in. Can't help it. And I'm the guy who feels nauseous and sticks his finger down his throat to just get it over with. Go figure.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> ,,,And I'm the guy who feels nauseous and sticks his finger down his throat to just get it over with. Go figure.



No need,in my beer guzzling days I would do the fingers down the throat to heave a load up to make room for more... Not proud to say that but, its what was done.


----------



## yulzari (Jul 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> No need,in my beer guzzling days I would do the fingers down the throat to heave a load up to make room for more... Not proud to say that but, its what was done.



Ah. Memories of going for the gallon of rough cider in the Masonic Inn in Stoke when a student......... Never completed the eighth pint. Proper rough cider, cloudy, slightly green with a faint white haze coming off it when poured out.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

I remember my buddy and I had been out drinking and came back to my parents place. Mom could tell we were drunker than a barrel full of monkeys and asked if we would like to have some spaghetti. Ofcourse we would. So we scarf down the spaghetti and my buddy takes his empty plate up to the sink, turns the water on to rinse it off and proceeds to puke in the sink. When he was done he bleary eyed turned to my Mom and says, "Mrs. Wade, that was the best spaghetti I have ever eaten". 

For some reason, Mom has never forgotten that.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Ah. Memories of going for the gallon of rough cider in the Masonic Inn in Stoke when a student......... Never completed the eighth pint. Proper rough cider, cloudy, slightly green with a faint white haze coming off it when poured out.



What was that Scrumpy pub behind the Library on North Hill John?

I used to drink in the Stoke Vaults and Railway Arms in Stoke. Darts, pies and plenty of Courage best 

I went to the CFE in Paradise Road ( the older building) My mates dad, Mr Foster was in charge of the new old site at that time.


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> I remember my buddy and I had been out drinking and came back to my parents place. Mom could tell we were drunker than a barrel full of monkeys and asked if we would like to have some spaghetti. Ofcourse we would. So we scarf down the spaghetti and my buddy takes his empty plate up to the sink, turns the water on to rinse it off and proceeds to puke in the sink. When he was done he bleary eyed turned to my Mom and says, "Mrs. Wade, that was the best spaghetti I have ever eaten".
> 
> For some reason, Mom has never forgotten that.



Great story Matt. That made laugh...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> I remember my buddy and I had been out drinking and came back to my parents place. Mom could tell we were drunker than a barrel full of monkeys and asked if we would like to have some spaghetti. Ofcourse we would. So we scarf down the spaghetti and my buddy takes his empty plate up to the sink, turns the water on to rinse it off and proceeds to puke in the sink. When he was done he bleary eyed turned to my Mom and says, "Mrs. Wade, that was the best spaghetti I have ever eaten".
> 
> For some reason, Mom has never forgotten that.



Ahhh, spaghetti and beer. Many years ago, my buds and I went out on a Thursday night to a local bar that was having a drink special. Something like 50 cent beers, 75 cent shots and $1 mix drinks. I was "designated driver" - back in those days it meant you had a car and not that you were not going to drink. Gets to the last 10 minutes and my one friend orders 10 kamikaze shots before the night is done. Downs them all. Gets falling down drunk. Get him to the car to take him home and he passes out in the back seat. But not before he pukes all over inside my car......his dinner.......spaghetti and meatballs. I'm pissed. My other buds who also have to ride in this mess are pissed. So we start thinking about retaliation. And it comes to us: He had never shaved his mustache. He was proud of his 'stache. Called it virgin. Shampooed it and conditioned it. Sooooooo.......we stop and get some shaving cream and a razor. But.....we only shaved half of it, forcing him (when he finally came too) to have to shave the other half. Next morning we understand his mother and sister needed oxygen because they were laughing so hard!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have no sympathy for those who drink unto oblivion. Great story. Especially the cathartic part of having to reflect upon your errors and shave off the remaining half.

[I do not condone pranks upon others while handicapped. But in this case of self induced stoopidity, I have no sympathy.]


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 5, 2013)

Should have given him a hitler 'stashe!


----------



## nincomp (Jul 6, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Sooooooo.......we stop and get some shaving cream and a razor. But.....we only shaved half of it, forcing him (when he finally came too) to have to shave the other half. Next morning we understand his mother and sister needed oxygen because they were laughing so hard!


Job well done! 

On the other hand.....
It is too bad that you didn't put the shaving cream and razor in his hands. When he woke up, you could have claimed that _he_ had shaved it off despite your protests!


----------



## A4K (Jul 6, 2013)

Great one Chris!  

As I posted many moons ago on the forum, an Air Force mate suffered same. Drunk as a skunk one friday night, he passed out, so a little 'fun' from his dorm mates - out with the razor, and poor guy woke up with half a moustache, and one eyebrow... Worst was we were still on recruit course, so we were allowed out on the town, but not to drink. I didn't get on with his Corporal, but luckily he did, because that's what saved him from getting charged aswell..!

And about the food in puke... Billy Connolly puts it this way:
'Why is it that every time someone vomits, it's full of diced carrots? I have never eaten diced carrots in my life, but every time I puke, there they are..!!!' 



(I could tell one about shaving cream and a mouthy dorm mate too, but that's another story... suffice to say the Air Force is NOT the place to act like an @hole!)


----------



## yulzari (Jul 6, 2013)

Readie said:


> What was that Scrumpy pub behind the Library on North Hill John?
> 
> I used to drink in the Stoke Vaults and Railway Arms in Stoke. Darts, pies and plenty of Courage best
> 
> I went to the CFE in Paradise Road ( the older building) My mates dad, Mr Foster was in charge of the new old site at that time.



I was at the old Poly myself. 18 Queen Anne's Terrace.

Used the Masonic, Stoke and the Wellington, North Hill (EIPA) as a student. Later we used the bar under the Duke of Cornwall (bar now closed) and later under the Grand Hotel (burned down) and finally the Fisher whatchamacallit up towards the Citadel from Sutton Harbour.

I don't recall a cider place behind the library although I remember using the Providence Arms with the toilet door opening into the line of fire between the oche and board of the darts players...... The Dolphin used to be real sawdust on the floor and barrels brought up to go on the bar. Tame now. There was a cider place up the hill from there where ladies would only be served cider in half pints. I'll stop reminiscing now or I will start going on about navy fights in Union Street between the railway bridge and Octagon. 

Now you have gone and bought two houses on ex Quaker land with covenants stopping pubs on the old Beaumont House land. Going on the wagon?


----------



## Readie (Jul 6, 2013)

Ah, you pre-date my woeful efforts at the CFE John. I was there in 1974.

The Railway arch...Union Street hasn't been quite the same since.

The Providence sounds right, could be the Friendship Inn?... I used the James Street Vaults,Commodore Club,Magnet Restaurant ( where my mate was 3rd chef),Fishermans on the Barbican,Newmarket and for a posh night out with my tank top, stacks,and VERY tight flares in had to be the Unity  Happy days.

Peverell's the same. Publess and now the Hyde Park is shut rough as rats on the Plain.


----------



## yulzari (Jul 7, 2013)

Life is different now John. 

Just come back from watching the International and Six Nations Sheep Shearing Championships in our local town and the favourite Christophe miss out on the individual title despite his fan club's support and our friend Gael is involved in the Ladies event. You don't get that in Plymouth. 

Next year it is in Ireland if anyone follows such things.


----------



## Readie (Jul 7, 2013)

Life moves on, thats true. Probabily just as well to be honest


No we don't...not yet.


Will Plymouth ever be that brave?


----------



## mikewint (Jul 7, 2013)

AH YES, the shearing of the sheep


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2013)

One has indulged in a Tequila race or two too many....

Great stuff lads!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 7, 2013)

The sheep: "Will you still love me in the morning?"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2013)

*wait, wait, waaaaiiiiiit....what's that......I smell bacon!*


----------



## mikewint (Jul 7, 2013)

Well you know everyone has their pet name for it


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 7, 2013)

Had a friend with the last name of "Love". Real character.
Used to ask all the girls if he could give them some "love".


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2013)

I totally can believe that. We all have know "that" guy.


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2013)

Catch joke with tourists in NZ was asking if they had any kiwi in them... 'No? - Would you like some?'


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

A4K said:


> Catch joke with tourists in NZ was asking if they had any kiwi in them... 'No? - Would you like some?'




That was Phil Lynott's line at a live Thin Lizzy concert...

Has anyone here got a bit of Irish in them?
Would anyone here like a bit of Irish in them...


How we laughed.


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2013)

Man, haven't heard of them in a while! How was the concert?


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

Brilliant, so much energy.
We saw the 'new Thin Lizzy' playing here in Plymouth a couple of years ago. Gorman's still good but, without Lynott it wasn't quite the same.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2013)

Their live album is phenomenal.


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2013)

Good stuff, though (re the later concert) never is the same John... like The Doors without Jim Morrison, or AC/DC without Bon Scott... missing that voice that gave the group it's character.


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

A4K said:


> Good stuff, though (re the later concert) never is the same John... like The Doors without Jim Morrison, or AC/DC without Bon Scott... missing that voice that gave the group it's character.



Very true. The Who, much as I love them, is not the same after Moon and then Entwhistle died.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2013)

Same could be said for Zepplin without Bonham


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Same could be said for Zepplin without Bonham



Yes, I agree Dave, I had tickets to the 1979 Knebworth where the full LZ were playing.
I didn't go as I was offered a lucrative bonus for some work... 'oh well, there is always next time' I thought.
But there wasn't...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

Saw The Who "Farewell Tour" in Vancouver BC back in the late 1980s or 1990s. This was the same tour where Townshend famously impaled his hand on his whammy bar. I thought I was a diehard Who fan. Apparently, I'm not. That show sucked bigtime. Poor performance and sounded terrible.


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Who's Last was not their best. Townshend had all but given up.
I could never understand why these people cannot leave on a high note rather than have to do one more tour when they dont want too....
Pity that that concert is your memory of the 'orrible 'oo Matt.


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 9, 2013)

The same could be said for W. 'Axle' Rose's GnR during 'the Bucket head years' when Dizzy, Duff, Slash and Reid went became Velvet Revolver with that Stone Roses guy IIRC. When Axles GnR did the MTV awards, he was so big he couldn't sing and run around the stage or remember the words while being out of breath.

Thanks to a politically incorrect deity of rock metal that Snakes and Barrels are apparently working on a new album after their last one, Chinese Democracy.


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Chinese Democracy

One of world's great oxymorons


----------



## yulzari (Jul 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> Chinese Democracy
> 
> One of world's great oxymorons



Like a 'nice green salad'?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> The same could be said for W. 'Axle' Rose's GnR during 'the Bucket head years' when Dizzy, Duff, Slash and Reid went became Velvet Revolver with that Stone Roses guy IIRC. When Axles GnR did the MTV awards, he was so big he couldn't sing and run around the stage or remember the words while being out of breath.
> 
> Thanks to a politically incorrect deity of rock metal that Snakes and Barrels are apparently working on a new album after their last one, Chinese Democracy.



As an old die hard fan of the band GNR (only second to Metallica for me). I was so disappointed in that train wreck. I waited for over 15 years for the next GNR album only to have that **** force fed down me. The music itself was not bad, it was just not worth the wait. Besides the band will never be GNR with Slash and the rest of the band. I refuse to call it Guns N Roses. I call it "Axl and his Backing Band". 

I am still holding out hope that there will someday be a reunion. I was fortunate enough to see GNR (the real GNR) together with Metallica and Faith No More.


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2013)

Man that must have been something Chris! I don't know what G'n'R are at, they lost me with the Use your illusion albums already... Lies and Appetite are still classics though and always will be!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2013)

A4K said:


> Man that must have been something Chris! I don't know what G'n'R are at, they lost me with the Use your illusion albums already... Lies and Appetite are still classics though and always will be!



I loved the Illusion albums. Different from Lies and Appetite, but they were still good rock albums and very well produced.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2013)

I was having trouble figuring out what you meant by GNR till you mentioned slash


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah... probably more familiar with Psy, Miley Cyrus and Pink.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2013)

...don't forget Pitbull!

I think I'll make a new thread.....Worst concert by favorite band.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

Saw this guy in a local bar when I was much younger. Only about 20-30 people in the bar. At the finale he went into a solo, walked across tables kicking drinks and drinking peoples beers jumping from table to table. He went to his mixer board and turned the sound up so flippin' loud I couldn't hear for two days. The bar yanked his power after he smashed the bottles/glasses... and then there was utter silence... my ears ringing... and the bar manager screams get the ****out and never come back. Meeker tavern in Kent, Washington.

Went to work at UPS about 45min later in the 0030 shift! Oh the times...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A28-urxUd8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twuGtL5WSaM_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> I was having trouble figuring out what you meant by GNR till you mentioned slash



Wasn't Justin Bieber, so you got confused huh?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

GNR - guy neutered recently


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> I was having trouble figuring out what you meant by GNR till you mentioned slash



Ah, today's youth...!  They more often referred to themselves as G'n'F'n'R... 

Re the Illusions albums Chris, you're right, they were technically well produced, but apart from one or two songs, I found them quite boring and gave both away. 
Was the exact opposite with Skid Row - found their Slave to the Grind album by chance (hadn't heard of it before), and liked it much better than their first album!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2013)

well, how about that?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Yeah... probably more familiar with Psy, Miley Cyrus and Pink.



Who is Psy?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 10, 2013)

What has been seen, cannot be unseen...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASO_zypdnsQ_


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2013)

TG I didn't click on that link. Whew...well maybe just a peek....no.....come on, you can do it.......NO! NO!


----------



## nincomp (Jul 11, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> What has been seen, cannot be unseen...
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASO_zypdnsQ_




AAAAAAAAHHH! - My eyes! 
Is there such a thing as EYE BLEACH! AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## nincomp (Jul 11, 2013)

Njaco said:


> TG I didn't click on that link. Whew...well maybe just a peek....no.....come on, you can do it.......NO! NO!



I am ashamed of you. Neglecting your duty as a Moderator. It is your responsibility to watch the entire clip to verify that no forum rules were broken.
MUUUUHAHAHA!


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 11, 2013)

Love the mapled bacon, mmmm, if only maple syrup here wasn't roughly £5 per 250ml bottle....
Funny Psy, his (Anti-) Gentleman vid has some real un gentlemanly things - like at around 1:00, he acts to pu his hand by bottom, guffs and then cups said 'warmed' hand over the ladies nose...

At least it wasn't the cute-in-their-eyes-only singer, that many mothers women have outwardly thought of having underage relations, allegedly, with Bieber - I watched one of the vids on youtube of/by him, and being a man I just couldn't see it, maybe cos he looks almost like a slightly chubby girl?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfKy3f1kMu4_ Partial Invisability Warning! some shots contain camouflage

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-dMjamuSNY_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cG7ZVBXQII_


----------



## nincomp (Jul 11, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfKy3f1kMu4_



Razor, there were times when I could not see anything on the screen. Were the soldiers, per chance, wearing camouflage!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> What has been seen, cannot be unseen...
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASO_zypdnsQ_




How many times can one gouge out thier mind's eye before it leaves permanent damage?


----------



## mikewint (Jul 11, 2013)

Good Grief WHAT in the 7 H*LLS was that Thing and why didn't someone step on it


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2013)

"Have you ever heard the scream of a yam in the pale moonlight"?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2013)

I kid you not:
Wikipedia - Plant Rights
Swiss government issues bill of rights for plants


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 22, 2013)

The drums are sounding towards the metaphorical gallows then for veggies, vegans, paper wood cullers et al... but I do think adding a female (Ms.)Chilli Peppers plants fruit or after Swiss Law, the/her 'cycle' products to meat does makes them spicier - though it sounds less nice when described in such a PC humanistic way...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 22, 2013)

13 Hot And Sizzling Pieces Of Bacon Porn


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I kid you not:
> Wikipedia - Plant Rights
> Swiss government issues bill of rights for plants



Holy crap.............


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lordy...


----------



## mikewint (Jul 22, 2013)

What an excellent cost-saving measure. Since Bacteria are plants we must respect their right to Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit ofHappness. We will no longer produce and toxins to kill the organisms that cause: •	Cutaneous anthrax
•	Pulmonary anthrax
•	Gastrointestinal anthrax
•	Whooping cough
•	bacterial pneumonia
•	Lyme disease
•	Brucellosis
•	Acute enteritis
•	Nongonococcal urethritis (NGU)
•	Lymphogranuloma venereum (LGV)
•	Trachoma
•	Inclusion conjunctivitis of the newborn
•	Psittacosis
•	Botulism
•	Pseudomembranous colitis
•	Gas gangrene
•	Acute food poisoning
•	Anaerobic cellulitis
•	Tetanus
•	Diphtheria
•	Urinary tract infections (UTI)
•	Diarrhea
•	Meningitis in infants
•	Hemorrhagic colitis
•	Hemolytic-uremic syndrome
•	Tularemia
•	Bacterial meningitis
•	Upper respiratory tract infections
•	Pneumonia, bronchitis
•	Peptic ulcer
•	Legionnaire's Disease
•	Leptospirosis
•	Listeriosis
•	Leprosy (Hansen's disease)
•	Tuberculosis
•	Mycoplasma pneumonia
•	Gonorrhea
•	Ophthalmia neonatorum
•	Septic arthritis
•	Meningococcal disease including meningitis
•	Pseudomonas infection
•	Rocky mountain spotted fever
•	Typhoid fever type salmonellosis (dysentery, colitis)
staphylococcal infections: 
•	Localized skin infections
•	Diffuse skin infection (Impetigo)
•	Deep, localized infections
•	Acute infective endocarditis
•	Septicemia
•	Necrotizing pneumonia
•	Toxinoses 
o	Toxic shock syndrome
o	Staphylococcal food poisoning
•	Meningitis and septicemia in neonates
•	Endometritis in postpartum women
•	Opportunistic infections with septicemia and pneumonia
•	Acute bacterial pneumonia meningitis in adults
•	Otitis media and sinusitis in children
•	Streptococcal pharyngitis
•	Scarlet fever
•	Rheumatic fever
•	Impetigo and erysipelas
•	Puerperal fever
•	Necrotizing fasciitis
•	Syphilis
•	Congenital syphilis
•	Cholera
•	Bubonic plague
•	Pneumonic plague


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 22, 2013)

Well since anti-biotics are almost useless from overusage for the simplest of things, who needs euthanasia, let nature do its work eh, go swiss!! joking.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 22, 2013)

Nope, not allowed, No Youth in Asia, respect for ALL life remember


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 25, 2013)

Respect to all life, and to it too, so it can have its chance to end other life... then?


----------



## mikewint (Jul 25, 2013)

The great circle of life. Life feeds upon life/death to produce life almost everything evenually gets recycled. Like to play with numbers? Follow this esimate..
With each inhaled breath, we hold about 6 liters of air within our lungs and circulatory system. No matter what gas we're talking about, at STP that gas will occupy 22.4 lites per mole. That means there are 6/22.4 =.268 moles of gas sitting in our lungs at any given time. The unit of moles is actually an ingenious measure of the number of atoms. One mole contains 6.022e23 atoms. Or 602,200,000,000,000,000,000,000 atoms. 
So within each breath we have .268 x 6.022e23 = 1.61e23 molecules of gas in our lungs or...
16,100,000,000,000,000,000,000 molecules.
Our breathing rate changes a lot, but on average its about 1 breath every five seconds, or 12 breaths a minute, or 720 breaths an hour, or 17280 breaths a day or 6,307,200 breaths a year, and if we live for 32 years that gives us 201,830,400 breaths in his lifetime. How many atoms? multiply 2.02e8 total breaths x 1.61e23 molecules per breath to get a total of 3.25e31 total molecules.
32,500,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 molecules. The total mass of the atmosphere is estimated to be 5.3e21 grams. We know that 99% of the atmosphere is nitrogen and oxygen. The percentage corrected amount for each molecule is about 28.56 grams per mole of atmosphere. In essence there are 5.3e21 / 28.56 = 1.86e20 moles of gas in our atmosphere. 1.86e20 moles x 6.022e23 molecules= 1.12e44 molecules in our atmosphere or... 112,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 molecules.
This number of gas particles is constantly changing though, because gases are always being recycled, flung off into space, created or stored via chemical reaction, etc. But in the best possible circumstance, let's guess that most of those air molecules remained airborn. We can also assume that 2000 years worth of atmospheric mixing will have dispersed the molecules up enough, so your chances of encountering one remain pretty uniform no matter where you stand. 
When we divide 3.25e31 by 1.12e44 (total number of air molecules in our atmosphere) we get 2.91e-11%. Or .000000000000291% Small percentages are pretty hard to understand, so when we take the inverse of 2.91e-11% we realize that there is 1 molecule of air he breathed for every 3.45e12 air molecules on earth. A.K.A. each air molecule has a 1 in 3,450,000,000,000 chance that it once passed through the lungs of a man that lived 2000 years ago. Seems like a pretty small chance but you still have to remember that you're not breathing one molecule of air at a time, your breathing 1.61e23 molecules of air at a time. 1.61e23 molecules per breath x 2.91e-11% = 4,685,100,000,000 molecules that were once within lungs of a Nazarene carpenter.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2013)

bacon


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 25, 2013)

Thats quite an amazing amount of moles, nice post mike  
...now one question, do moles taste like... it seems this thread has *bacon* torrettes


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 25, 2013)

mikewint said:


> The great circle of life. Life feeds upon life/death to produce life almost everything evenually gets recycled. Like to play with numbers? Follow this esimate..
> With each inhaled breath, we hold about 6 liters of air within our lungs and circulatory system. No matter what gas we're talking about, at STP that gas will occupy 22.4 lites per mole. That means there are 6/22.4 =.268 moles of gas sitting in our lungs at any given time. The unit of moles is actually an ingenious measure of the number of atoms. One mole contains 6.022e23 atoms. Or 602,200,000,000,000,000,000,000 atoms.
> So within each breath we have .268 x 6.022e23 = 1.61e23 molecules of gas in our lungs or...
> 16,100,000,000,000,000,000,000 molecules.
> ...


Sometimes I wonder if you are making stuff up!
Bacon!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 26, 2013)

mikewint said:


> The great circle of life. Life feeds upon life/death to produce life almost everything evenually gets recycled. Like to play with numbers? Follow this esimate..
> With each inhaled breath, we hold about 6 liters of air within our lungs and circulatory system. No matter what gas we're talking about, at STP that gas will occupy 22.4 lites per mole. That means there are 6/22.4 =.268 moles of gas sitting in our lungs at any given time. The unit of moles is actually an ingenious measure of the number of atoms. One mole contains 6.022e23 atoms. Or 602,200,000,000,000,000,000,000 atoms.
> So within each breath we have .268 x 6.022e23 = 1.61e23 molecules of gas in our lungs or...
> 16,100,000,000,000,000,000,000 molecules.
> ...



Is that you Sheldon??? 


Wheels


----------



## GregP (Jul 26, 2013)

I know ovestimation when I see it ... too may zeros ... What IS that 325 septillion?

You need a drink. Relax, concentrate on boobs or lower. 

Or a control stick in a plane. Fly smoothly and with sufficient airspeed or you may die. Maintain thine airspeed or the Earth may rise up and smite thee with fatial results. It also messes up the plane considerably, to the consternation of the insurance company and the owner, who is usually a bank.


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 26, 2013)

GregP, that's a good un  , but is that 'fatal' or 'faecal' results?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't get it...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## razor1uk (Jul 26, 2013)

Mmmm, spam really s not bad, at least it is kosher; it does not come in horse ('beef'), perigrin ('halal chicken'), elephant or donkey either, plus it also can come in garlic and in the best, bacon flavours too!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2013)

Poor pig.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> Mmmm, spam really s not bad, at least it is kosher; it does not come in horse ('beef'), perigrin ('halal chicken'), elephant or donkey either, plus it also can come in garlic and in the best, bacon flavours too!


Spam also comes in Hickory smoke flavor and a tobasco seasoned version (Hickory is my fav)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if you are making stuff up!
> Bacon!



No, its' called "Cut and Paste"

The Odds That You'll Breathe a Single Molecule of Air That Once Traveled Through the Lungs of Jesus. - by Rees Sloan - Newsvine


----------



## Readie (Jul 27, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> No, its' called "Cut and Paste"
> 
> The Odds That You'll Breathe a Single Molecule of Air That Once Traveled Through the Lungs of Jesus. - by Rees Sloan - Newsvine



Ah...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 27, 2013)

That's cheating!
Bacon.


----------



## Readie (Jul 27, 2013)

BACON... Yes please. I may just make a nice big bacon white bread sarnie with a spot of mustard.
Yum


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 27, 2013)

It is time for Uncle Paul's Corn Chowder Recipe
You will need,
1lb. Bacon
2 cans creamed corn, or one freezer tube of the same, (I use "Mckenzies", BI-LO carries it.)
1 gal. milk
5 to 6 green onions or shallots, chopped
5 or 6 large potatoes
Black pepper 
Salt

Peel and boil the potatoes until almost done, while frying the bacon. Drain potatoes and place in a large pot with crumbled bacon.
Add creamed corn, chopped green onions and milk with about a teaspoon of black pepper and a dash of salt.
Simmer until hot, and then eat. And eat some more.
I can eat myself sick on this stuff!


----------



## Readie (Jul 28, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> It is time for Uncle Paul's Corn Chowder Recipe
> You will need,
> 1lb. Bacon
> 2 cans creamed corn, or one freezer tube of the same, (I use "Mckenzies", BI-LO carries it.)
> ...



That sounds good Paul, very good.
I'll give your receipt a whirl.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2013)

It was pretty good!

I can't stand creamed corn, so I didn't use any.
The milk I had was expired.
Never heard of a shallot - never had any.
The kids took all the potatoes to make some kinda school project.
So I made your recipe with just the bacon, threw some pepper and salt on it and - yer right! It does taste good!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Never heard of a shallot - never had any.


Isn't that one of them gals that can be found down on the corner?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 28, 2013)

You guys got me laughing now...


----------



## Readie (Jul 28, 2013)

I had roasted belly pork, on a bed of savoy cabbage, diced bacon, shallots and fried potato and apple.

Very nice, even though I say it myself


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (Aug 1, 2013)

Is that a recipe for one Paul?

Do you have a conversion for two?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2013)

Readie said:


> I had roasted belly pork, on a bed of savoy cabbage, diced bacon, shallots and fried potato and apple.
> 
> Very nice, even though I say it myself



Only word I understood in that whole sentence was "bacon".


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 2, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Only word I understood in that whole sentence was "bacon".


I have a recipe for you.
1 lb. bacon
1 lb. bacon
1 lb. bacon

Fry 1 lb. of bacon in a pan, until crisp, while placing 1 lb. of bacon in the oven at 350 degrees for 20 minutes.
Meanwhile, fry another pound of bacon in a different pan until crisp.
Combine bacon strips carefully, alternating pan fried with oven baked, until the ultimate bacon experience is achieved.
Enjoy with your favorite adult beverage!


----------



## Readie (Aug 2, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Only word I understood in that whole sentence was "bacon".


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2013)

Is there life after bacon?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2013)

That is not I thought I would like to consider, therefore I shall forget it was said...

Bacon is surely the meaning of life...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 2, 2013)

So that's what that movie was about then... And I always thought it was Death indicating it was the salmon pate'.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2013)

",,,,just one more wafer?"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2013)

LMAO Nice Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## yulzari (Aug 5, 2013)

I was glancing at the title of the thread when I had a sudden memory of my english mistress (teacher) and her finding it written '_alright_' would earn a heavy wooden board duster crashing off the wall six inches above the head leaving you showered in chalk dust and in the knowledge that you would spend the next break writing '_all right is two words_' 100 times.

IIRC the next stage was one and a half hours detention and after that it worked up to the size 15 plimsoll administered by a beefy PE teacher (funny how they were never termed 'masters'.)

T'would seem Njaco bain't bin larned properer than wot I weren't.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 5, 2013)

Funny , but appart from bacon, and the diction, I am slightly intrigued and perturbed by the 'adult beverage' term, hopefully its liquidised bacon or amber pi$$ (Aussy for for beer if I do believe).


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 5, 2013)

There nothing wrong with "alright". Google it.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 5, 2013)

Alright is I believe an American word, but if your of a more commonwealth taught version/descendant of Engish, then all right is the more normal. But if were going to be going grammer police style, the fun would never end.

http://oxforddictionaries.com/words/all-right-or-alright

Well you myself too, learn something new every day...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2013)

It is interesting to see whatbis termed "proper grammar" and what is not, and again, many things have changed since I was in school...

One thing I remember well, is the word "can't". I was told that one "can not" or one "will not", but there was no such thing as "can't"...

Never had a problem with "alright", however.


----------



## Readie (Aug 5, 2013)

Sloppy English was not tolerated in my school. It was either correct or wrong. No grey areas.
I remember the 'Ruler' or 'Rule' ....
Rulers live in Palaces
Rule are used to rule.
In the world of appalling English, text speak, internet slang and god knows what else am I fighting a loosing battle?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 5, 2013)

Both of you guys are alwrong.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> ...am I fighting a loosing battle?



Yes...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> Sloppy English was not tolerated in my school. It was either correct or wrong. No grey areas.
> I remember the 'Ruler' or 'Rule' ....
> Rulers live in Palaces
> Rule are used to rule.
> In the world of appalling English, text speak, internet slang and god knows what else am I fighting a loosing battle?



You ain't never gonna win.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 5, 2013)

Stoical self imposed lingual guerrilla warfare won't stop it, but it would make those who do so more understandable...


----------



## Readie (Aug 6, 2013)

Njaco said:


> You ain't never gonna win.




Ummm... the old double negative trick eh. 
My offspring are proud to be able to write and speak grammatically correct English and use the wealth of descriptive words that exists if you care to look through the dictionary.
'****' has its place but, not as a verb,noun,pronoun and past participle...
I don't understand why people choose to dumb down their spoken language.
You don't have to talk like an Eton twit, just use good English...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2013)

> You don't have to talk like an Eton twit, just use good English...



Its just use 'proper' English....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2013)

Nothing quite as embarrassing as being caught with your particple dangling...


----------



## Readie (Aug 6, 2013)

Ah, American wit


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Aug 6, 2013)

'Good' English or 'Proper English' ?

Those are both loaded and highly misleading terms because they've been bandied around for centuries by people who failed to take the necessary time to learn how language is actually used.

What's proper for casual conversation is not proper for formal speech or writing, BUT the situation is the same reversed. Using formal language in casual conversation is "improper" because it's not appropriate. 

The most accurate is; "I want to learn English appropriate to the social situation"....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2013)

Perhaps the correct phrase would be, "I have a desire to learn the language of the British Isles so I may understand them better".

In all honesty, the English langauge is a composite language that has evolved (and still is, aparently) over the centuries. Isn't Dutch the closest living relic to the original or Olde Englishe?


----------



## yulzari (Aug 6, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Isn't Dutch the closest living relic to the original or Olde Englishe?



IIRC Frisian is said to be the closest but then Frisian is closer to English than Geordie is (I think I got the grammar wrong somewhere.)

The b*gger is the various major vowel shifts in the Germanic languages over the years. Hence Shakespeare is easy to read if you are English but Chaucer is damn hard work and Dutch and English have shifted their pronunciation so far apart that standard German pronunciation is closer to standard English. I love my Dutch neighbours and friends but I can't get beyond hello/goodbye, yes/no, please/thank you and, of course help, which is the most important word to learn in any language.

Returning to the thread: alright is perfectly good American but very bad English.


You ain't never not gonna win.


----------



## Readie (Aug 6, 2013)

Any language, other than Latin, changes. What a nightmare that was at school....
The use and meaning of certain words like 'gay' has changed dramatically since the '50's. The only reference you will find these days to the G word is on Labrador website where the breeds 'gaily carried tails' is so desribitive and accurate.
De Gaulle tried to hold back the tide of Americanism's into the French language and failed.
I'm not adverse to progress and things like Microsoft American based spell check will influence younger people.
American English, Aussie and NZ English, Canadian English and our own British English are quite different.... bit like the people
Good job we can still understand each other, if not the humour isn't it


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2013)

I had such a difficult time with Shakespear in highschool. But now that I know he invented his own words for many of his plays, I fully respect the man! Just not sure I would consider him a paramount proper english conformance having done so.


----------



## Readie (Aug 6, 2013)

Did you get the Richard the Third joke Matt?

'Oh, I have just stepped in a Richard ....'


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2013)

Way over my head.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2013)

bacon


----------



## Readie (Aug 6, 2013)

Richard the Third, rhyming slang for turd.
'Oh I have just stepped in a Richard'....'Oh I have just stepped in a turd'
Easy peasey


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2013)

Flippin' Oceans 11


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 6, 2013)

Eeuughh, oh my, I just saw an ertha kitt (a older non PC term for another word akin to Richard the Third) on the pavement (...a sidewalk - for the US'ers) outside earlier.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2013)

In the U.S., pavement is the street, sidewalk is the sidewalk and unlike in Europe, we park in the street (pavement) and not on the sidewalk


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bacon.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> In the U.S., pavement is the street, sidewalk is the sidewalk and unlike in Europe, we park in the street (pavement) and not on the sidewalk



ummm, we park in the driveway and drive on the parkway.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 6, 2013)

But don't you walk across the paving in your garden to the shed... side walk is side walks because its at the side of the road and you walk upon it, just like the paving - although modern council monetary issue means that most UK pavements are covered in asphalt, which re normally call the stuff that covers road, unless its tarmac, confussed.....


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, we drive on the road, and walk on the ... wait for it....... footpath!

Mind you, this comes from a country with the two main islands named "North Island" and "South Island". We like to keep it simple


----------



## yulzari (Aug 6, 2013)

Here in France we park wherever we bl**dy well feel like; including across my barn and workshop entrance ignoring the car parking my taxes paid for. Bl**dy Parisians.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2013)

I got to see a European style tow truck while I was at a sidewalk cafe in Sofia last year...much different than it's American counterpart. It was in the process of lifting an Audi with Italian plates straight up from the sidewalk (right next to the No Parking sign) in front of a civic building downtown. It then dropped the vehicle onto it's flatbed and prepared to haul it off. The owner, who came rushing out with loud shouts in Italian and waving of the arms, but the Sofia police officer wasn't budging. Away the car went, the officer got in his car and left, the Italian tossed his sunglasses and cellphone at the departing police car and I had another coffee...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lord, my head hurts.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 6, 2013)

Any "living" language like a living organism is in a constant state of flux and is not stagnent. Take my generations use of "cool" or "groovy" or "hip". Meanings well beyond standard. Then we have specialized vocabularity that set your group apart from the commoners. Science vocab like "quarks" or "strings"; guns/jewelers/pharmacies use "grains" or carets; marine/aviation use knots/nautical miles; even common terms like acre (how many of you know the area?)
That being said sloppy/poor English still bothers me written or pronounced. For example: made up words like irreguardless or would’ve or should’ve ; sloppy pronunciation "FUR" instead of for; as in "I'll do it fur you" and AX for ask as in “You just have to AX me. Or NUKE-U-LER (nuclear) or PRAW-STRAIGHT (prostate) or AR-TIK (arctic) or ANT-AR-TIC-AH (Antarctic) or REAL-AH-TOR (realtor) or PER-SCRIP-TION (prescription) or SAM-WHICH (sandwich) or SHER-BURT (sherbet) or TEMP-PRAH-CHUR (temperature) or CAN-UH-DATE (candidate) or IN-NUR-NET (internet) or FED-RUL (federal) there are so…many. Signs that say “Ten items or LESS” (should be “fewer” when you can count items). “Eat LESS meat is correct. “He DON’T care NOMORE (does not or doesn’t – plus the good old double negative: ANYmore. Then we have two more of my favorites: ITS IT’S as in “ITS a funny hat but it has IT’S uses” and YOUR YOU’RE as in “What do you mean YOUR not coming to YOU’RE party


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2013)

I think speaking with an accent hardly makes one a poor speaker of English.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2013)

Says us rednecks from SC and AL.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2013)

FECK!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 6, 2013)

None of you knows how to speak correctly.
I am from the one place that all those people send their "news" anchors to learn correct pronunciation; Plymouth, Minnesota.
There is a long standing school of enunciation there that teaches proper, by the "Webster's Dictionary" diction.
So, if any of you would like to hear "correct" English, please feel free to P.M. me, and I will give you my phone number and you can hear it for your own darned selves.
So there, PFFFFT!
Bacon!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2013)

Foot paths, kurbs, bonnets and boots, piling food onto the back of a fork, schooners and pints, baked dinners and not a decent sausage to be found.

It's a crazy place.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 7, 2013)

You, my friend, have been away too long...


----------



## yulzari (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh dear. I thought I was just sharing a memory not inciting an english grammar war.

Us were learned properer than like what you weren't.

Tomm a vydh hedhyw, del hevel. Na wra ankevi dri an dehen-howl. Duw genowgh hwi!


----------



## Readie (Aug 7, 2013)

Accents enrich, poor English is just that... poor in any English speaking country.
The thing I really do not get is why people see a virtue in poor granmmar, spelling and speaking.
WHY?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Says us rednecks from SC and AL.



Ok, I had to laugh at that one!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 7, 2013)

Why?

Cuz it's thar!


----------



## Readie (Aug 7, 2013)

Guess you are right Bill.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Paul, dijeet? Onetwo?


----------



## Readie (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh god... I turn my back for 5 minutes and there is incomprehensible American English posted by the master of incomprehensible American English Mr N 

BACON !!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2013)

aconbe!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Hey Paul, dijeet? Onetwo?



and for those not familiar with American colloquial English, I shall translate:



> Hey Paul, did you eat? Do you want to?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2013)

den der iz peps wut spel lyk dis an i wunna hit dem in da azz b cuz we spen 2 muc munny 4 dem 2 go 2 skul an stil b a dumazz 

Ay ask dems Y u no lern, dumazz, *Y??*


----------



## Readie (Aug 7, 2013)

I have to ask.... what the **** are saying? 

Something about hitting them in the bottom?...


----------



## Readie (Aug 7, 2013)

Where in the great spaces in America lives the most incomprehensible English speakers? I mean, noy just to tourist visitors but, to born and bred Yanks?

I'd guess the 'hells kitchen' drawl must figure somewhere in the list.

Here in Britain.. the hardest to understand accents are northern. Newcastle, Liverpool and Birmingham plus our NI friends in Belfast of course. Southern English diction is clear and concise.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2013)

That's an example of where the kids in the U.S. are going with their spelling. It's becoming a text-form of phoenetics or rather a lazy form of spelling.

You'll encounter this type of garbage in social media like twitter or facebook and it becomes even more abbreviated in "texting"

And unfortunately, thier speech is is about as terrible. We spend huge amounts of money to educate kids this day and age and it sure doesn't show in thier ability to communicate


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2013)

Probably NSFW


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUFL2GT1-2g_


----------



## yulzari (Aug 7, 2013)

I can recall my english mistress saying to a fellow pupil that 'wodgergonnadoo' might be a town in Australia but it certainly is not a legitimate english question.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2013)

I will say that I believe it started with Detroit car makers. When they stopped printing words in their vehicles and just used pictures and graphics, it went downhill.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2013)

I remember a time when the highway signs here in the U.S. appeared with both standard and metric distances and speed limits...those didn't go over too well...but about the same time, they tried to use European style icons instead of worded instructions (do not enter, merging traffic, slow/caution, etc.) and that sure didn't work out too well either...

So I doubt that's the cause, Chris...I thing that peope are simply getting lazy. You know it takes up too much time time and is so stressful to go to the extra effort of speaking and writing properly!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 7, 2013)

While living in Birmingham, I am a Warwickshirian Midlander, not a West Midlander; I find those few who speak Birmingham Backslang as the most incomprehensible within the British, generally its the the tone and pronoucabillity that make other regional accents difficult to recognise, or too high pitched to the ear.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2013)

I know, I was being simplistic but I do see a downward trend when things aren't spelled and everything is a graphic. Better yet, next time when you walk through a store, look how many things are mis-spelled on packages - deliberately. Its not totally a cultural thing.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2013)

baken


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 7, 2013)

baiquon
Even some of the training work related agencies subordinated to the DWP cannot spell or use grammer correctly - I computer traing course sent me a text the other day, it was like the writer who wrote it was twatering (intentional mispelling) on because it was split in to 2 messages that were split in the middle of a word... And that persons getting a salary... why did I bother doing any education for inept communicators to prevail...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 7, 2013)

I defy anybody who reads a newspaper not to catch multiple errors. Makes me mental that some journalism dipshit's sole responsibility for the week is to type up 3 or 4 short paragraphs and flubs it up.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> I defy anybody who reads a newspaper not to catch multiple errors. Makes me mental that some journalism dipshit's sole responsibility for the week is to type up 3 or 4 short paragraphs and flubs it up.



especially in a career that is becoming archaic.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 7, 2013)

I laughed my ass off today listening to some Washington Post wonk go on and on about how happy he was that Jeff Bezos bought the paper because "he has deep pockets" to maintain the current journalism excellence. Bezos is not gonna toss millions after millions to maintain the status quo at that paper, you can rest assured.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2013)

Me blame it on Cookie Monster from Sesame Street. After me listen to him talk since me a little boy I knot learn to speak properly.

Cookie, oh, me mean Bacon. Om nom nom nom nom!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2013)

I recently spotted a couple typos in my Smithsonian magazine. 

Words fail me...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 7, 2013)

No they failed words.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2013)

Bacon...


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 8, 2013)

I like Bacon
or is it bacn?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 8, 2013)

...бекон...


----------



## yulzari (Aug 8, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I know, I was being simplistic but I do see a downward trend when things aren't spelled and everything is a graphic. Better yet, next time when you walk through a store, look how many things are mis-spelled on packages - deliberately. Its not totally a cultural thing.



Ah. 'Omlet' per H. G. Wells 'History of Mr Polly'. Nothing is ever new.


----------



## Readie (Aug 8, 2013)

As opposed to 'amlet


----------



## yulzari (Aug 8, 2013)

Readie said:


> As opposed to 'amlet



A small pork chop?

Maybe bacon is involved somewhere? Damn, I said the b word!


----------



## Readie (Aug 8, 2013)

yulzari said:


> A small pork chop?
> 
> Maybe bacon is involved somewhere? Damn, I said the b word!



An understandable mistake John.... 'amlet could be a small village where pigs are kept by the yokels to be slaughtered for bacon...


NOOOOO... now I have gone and said the B word too...


----------



## yulzari (Aug 8, 2013)

Swine sodium chloride interface?

Now I'll stop or I will end up trying to write a bilingual pun here in my 'ameau whilst lying in my 'ammock eating from my 'amper of 'am.

'They buried 'im wiv 'am' as in the poem. 

If a pig has an accident do they send a hambulance?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2013)

Did someone say BACON?


----------



## mikewint (Aug 8, 2013)

熏肉but what's really amazing: Arocdnicg to rsceearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn’t mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer are in the rghit pcale. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit pobelrm. Tihs is buseace the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 8, 2013)

If I cook bacon in the middle of the woods, will it make a sound?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2013)

Does the Pope have brass balls?


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2013)

'If I cook bacon in the middle of the woods, will it make a sound?'

Deliverance 2


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 9, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Swine sodium chloride interface?
> 
> Now I'll stop or I will end up trying to write a bilingual pun here in my 'ameau whilst lying in my 'ammock eating from my 'amper of 'am.
> 
> ...


 
That last joke was really bad, but I laughed anyway


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2013)

A 8 rasher bacon buttie with mustard for breakfast.
Gordon Bennett, I have been 'eating it' all ****ing day....
Better cut down to 7 rashers tomorrow


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Aug 15, 2013)

Wayne, between you and me the Kiwi's are a funny lot, much prone to drinking odd drinks and eating multi coloured bacon....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok NEWS FLASH!!!!! September 7 in Johnson City, Tennessee, USofA they are celebrating bacon by having a BACON FEST!!!!!!! 
Here's the link. Please ENJOY!!!!!
Tri-Cities BaconFest | September 7th, 2013 at VENUE in Downtown Johnson City, TN


----------



## N4521U (Aug 19, 2013)

Now That is why I miss the States so much.............. where else but in the USA!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

bacon


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 20, 2013)

Did someone mention bacon? I've dropped my boys in a bad part of town, but they can fend for themselves. Because someone said bacon. And I'm there baby!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## mikewint (Aug 20, 2013)

Ahhh..1962 if only.........


----------



## Readie (Aug 20, 2013)

1962...umm, Lionel Blair was only 40 and a motorbike was a motorbike.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 20, 2013)

and we had the Cuban Missle affair....and came THIS close
1. February 7th A U.S. embargo ordered by President Kennedy goes into effect on all imports from Cuba including tobacco, seafood, fruits and vegetables 
2. April to October Cuban and Soviet governments secretly began to build 9 missile bases in Cuba for launching medium-range and intermediate-range ballistic missiles, Missiles capable of reaching 2,800 miles covering most of the United States 
3. on August 6th United States begins to suspect Soviets building Missile Bases in Cuba 
4. August 7th United States Protests to Soviet Union who refute the allegations 
5. October 14th United States Air Force U-2 plane on a photo reconnaissance mission captured photographic proof of Soviet missile bases under construction in Cuba 
6. October 16th President Kennedy is informed proof of Cuban Missile Installations 
7. October 17th U-2 flight discovers intermediate range (IRBMs) SS-5 nuclear missiles installed in Southern Cuba. 
8. October 18th at a Personal meeting between Soviet Minister of Foreign Affairs, Andrei Gromyko and President John F. Kennedy, Gromyko assures Kennedy that installations are purely defensive. 
9. October 20th President Kennedy cancels remainder of his campaign trip because of an "upper respiratory infection." 
10. October 21st U-2 flight discovers further missile bases in Northern Cuba. 
11. October 21st U-2 flight reveals Soviet bombers and Migs numbers increasing. 
12. October 22nd President Kennedy addresses the nation in a televised speech, announcing the presence of offensive missile sites in Cuba. 
13. October 22nd US Forces Go to DEFCON 3 
14. October 23rd U.S. ships take up position 500 miles offshore to blockade Cuba. 
15. October 24th Most Soviet Shipping slows down or turns round except 1 ship 
16. October 24th US Forces Go to DEFCON 2
(1,436 B-52 bombers dispersed and made ready to take off, fully equipped, on 15 minutes notice. 145 intercontinental ballistic missiles stood on ready alert, while Air Defense Command re deployed 161 nuclear-armed interceptors to 16 dispersal fields within nine hours including one-third maintaining 15-minute alert status.) 
17. October 25th Discussions focus over withdraw of U.S. missiles from Turkey in exchange for the withdrawal of Soviet missiles in Cuba 
18. October 26th Soviet Premier Nikita Khrushchev proposes removing soviet missiles if President Kennedy publicly announces U.S. would never invade Cuba. 
19. October 27th Khrushchev proposes in letter public trade of Soviet missiles in Cuba for U.S. missile in Turkey. 
20. October 27th American U-2 is shot down over Cuba while on reconnaissance killing the pilot, Major Rudolf Anderson.
21. October 27th Kennedy writes Khrushchev a letter stating that he will make a statement that the U.S. will not invade Cuba if Khrushchev removes the missiles from Cuba.
22. October 28th Khrushchev announces over Radio Moscow that he has agreed to remove the missiles from Cuba. 
23. November 20th Following confirmation missiles had been removed from Cuba the United States blockade of Cuba ends 
Although no formal announcement was ever made by the United States following the Soviet dismantling of Missiles in Cuba the United States did Withdraw all nuclear missiles from Turkey by April 24th 1963 and because the Soviet Union and the United States came the closest in history to all out war a direct communications hot line was established between Moscow and Washington, D.C..


----------



## Readie (Aug 20, 2013)

That was rather too close for comfort.
Jim Clark won the British Grand Prix and MacMillan sacked a third of his cabinet.
Oh yes, and my misses was born


----------



## Njaco (Aug 20, 2013)

Mike, yur a kill-joy! 








bacon


----------



## Readie (Aug 20, 2013)

ah yes.. Bacon.
I had a rather nice scrambled egg n' bacon bagel for breakfast today.
No salt or mustard either


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2013)

Khruschev probably didn't like bacon...


----------



## mikewint (Aug 20, 2013)

Yea, Chris, hills and valleys. Watershed time for me. Had been headed for Canada until then... The path not taken


----------



## Njaco (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Aug 21, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Khruschev probably didn't like bacon...



What a pouff


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2013)

Rule #3 - There are nooooooo pouff-tas!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 21, 2013)

Too frilly a French English spelling Njaco perhaps, they might like bacon more, but only in popsicle-a-like format, aka spam daggers, or do you mean with regards the Soviets?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Khruschev probably didn't like bacon...


 
He probably only ate this brand.


----------



## Readie (Aug 21, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgKUHtcZEXc_

Ok Bruce's... anyone who doesn't eat white bread, butter and mustard bacon sarnies is a ......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 21, 2013)

What are sarnies?


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 21, 2013)

sardines!

And only real men eat Basic Red products. Their hot dogs are entirely dubious.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 21, 2013)

Sarnies = Sandwiches


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> Sarnies = Sandwiches



yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 21, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> sardines!
> 
> And only real men eat Basic Red products. Their hot dogs are entirely dubious.



Cool, got'em all covered.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 21, 2013)

Readie said:


> 1962...umm, Lionel Blair was only 40 and a motorbike was a motorbike.



A motorbike has Never been a motor Bike................. Motor CYCLE if you please!!!!!! bikes are what you Peddle!


----------



## Readie (Aug 22, 2013)

Njaco said:


> yeah, that makes sense.



Sorry its a bit difficult


----------



## Readie (Aug 22, 2013)

N4521U said:


> A motorbike has Never been a motor Bike................. Motor CYCLE if you please!!!!!! bikes are what you Peddle!



Bicycles are what you pedal.
A motorbike has....well, a motor 
Most people who ride motorbikes here are referred to as 'bikers' and their machines as 'bikes'
A cyclist would also refer to his steed as a 'bike'... and refer to himself as a 'cyclist'

Motorcycle... That's old as calling a car a motorcar or automobile.
But, most people call their motorcar a 'car' and Cockneys call them 'motors' ( mota)

Confused?


----------



## mikewint (Aug 22, 2013)

In the colonies motorBIKE and motorCYCLE are defined by the DMV. A motorBICYCLE has a displacement of less than 250cc while a MotorCYCLE is 250cc and above.
They are each issued different plates. Motorbikes are banned from the interstate highway system.
Motorized vehicles less than 50cc do not generally require any license
Matt, in the UK sardines are correctly termed PILCHARDS from the genus Sardinia. Pilchards are also from the genus Sardinops such as the California pilchard.
True sardines are from the genus Sardinella such as the indian oil sardine


----------



## Readie (Aug 22, 2013)

mikewint said:


> In the colonies motorBIKE and motorCYCLE are defined by the DMV. A motorBICYCLE has a displacement of less than 250cc while a MotorCYCLE is 250cc and above.
> They are each issued different plates. Motorbikes are banned from the interstate highway system.
> Motorized vehicles less than 50cc do not generally require any license
> Matt, in the UK sardines are correctly termed PILCHARDS from the genus Sardinia. Pilchards are also from the genus Sardinops such as the California pilchard.
> True sardines are from the genus Sardinella such as the indian oil sardine



This is exactly what happens when you lot poo pooed being in the British Empire. Total confusion.

50cc or less. Moped / scooter / small motorbike. 
Over 50cc scooter / motorbike
over 600cc fast motorbike
over 1300cc very fast motorbike

I would say that cruisers are looked down on here. Naked or sports bikes rule the roost.

But, then again we have corners to go around... something that cruisers do not.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 22, 2013)

mikewint said:


> In the colonies motorBIKE and motorCYCLE are defined by the DMV. A motorBICYCLE has a displacement of less than 250cc while a MotorCYCLE is 250cc and above.
> They are each issued different plates. Motorbikes are banned from the interstate highway system.
> Motorized vehicles less than 50cc do not generally require any license



Speak for your own colony!
Here, under 50cc is a moped, and over is a motorcycle.
Why are bikes under 250cc banned from the highway system?


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 22, 2013)

In the UK any bike or moped that cannot do more than 60mph with ease or/and has L (Learner) plates is banned from UK motorways/interstates/autobahns - basically anything under 125cc nowadays.
The Aussie 250 law might be related to when the Uk banned 250cc bikes as learner machines, due to improved power and speed following the Suzuki Super 6 etc.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 22, 2013)

Gumbyk, My assumption would be that on our interstate system the overall speed limit is 70mph(113kph) which generally means most vehicles travel at 80mph(129kph). In addition the interstate system is heavily used by trucks some of which gross 80,000 lbs(36,364kg). I suspect the feeling is that small light weight under-powered motorbikes would not be able to maintain traffic flow rates and would be swept off the road as a large truck passed


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 22, 2013)

hmmmm, my 250cc (13 year old) bike would have no trouble keeping up with those speeds, and I'd rather be going the same direction as the truck, rather than opposing it on a two-lane road.

But, I guess those rules were made by people who didn't know better....

We used to have a reduced speed limit for learners of 70 kph, until they finally worked out that it was more dangerous to have bikes going slower than general traffic than having a learner going 100.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2013)

Man-oh-man...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2013)

You know, there are times when I feel I spam the forum too much and I feel guilty for straying from really good topics and cluttering up the forum.


and then a thread like this comes along..............................


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 22, 2013)

and you're on the verge of banning yourself, Njaco?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 22, 2013)

Bacon!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 22, 2013)

Jiggers, the mods.... Better?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2013)

Bikes AND bacon...what's not to like?


----------



## Readie (Aug 23, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Jiggers, the mods.... Better?



I take my hat to you for adroitly bring this thread back on course


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Bacon!


Ahem,...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 23, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Jiggers, the mods.... Better?



So that's where the line "This little piggy said, wee, wee, wee, all the way home" came from.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 23, 2013)

AHEM, Ahem Paul, you will note that* I *connected BOTH of the dots...bikes AND bacon


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 23, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqJpf6tidn0_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwnOyTkAzOQ_


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh, the horror! Bacon Festival runs out of Bacon!!!

Bacon fans in Dayton, Ohio, experienced a full spectrum of emotions this week (joy, disbelief, sorrow, anger ...) when an extra 15,000 people showed up to Bacon Fest. Sixteen restaurants participated in the event, each preparing special bacon-centric dishes such as grilled bacon, peanut butter and banana sandwiches. The problem: Most vendors sold out much earlier than expected, meaning it eventually became a baconless bacon festival. Attendees vented their frustration online: "Whoever ran/organized this atrocious piece of garbage should be fired and probably imprisoned," wrote one former fan. People really like bacon. [Source]



Bacon Fest oversubscribed by 15,000 people


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2013)

Now, that's really off topic!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 23, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Now, that's really off topic!



How so? It had bacon in it, well at least until they ran out.


----------



## Readie (Aug 23, 2013)

' grilled bacon, peanut butter and banana sandwiches'... WHAT..all together ?
Jesus H Christmas whatever next.. Jelly?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2013)

They've been done with jelly Readie.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Oh, the horror! Bacon Festival runs out of Bacon!!!
> 
> Bacon fans in Dayton, Ohio, experienced a full spectrum of emotions this week (joy, disbelief, sorrow, anger ...) when an extra 15,000 people showed up to Bacon Fest. Sixteen restaurants participated in the event, each preparing special bacon-centric dishes such as grilled bacon, peanut butter and banana sandwiches. The problem: Most vendors sold out much earlier than expected, meaning it eventually became a baconless bacon festival. Attendees vented their frustration online: "Whoever ran/organized this atrocious piece of garbage should be fired and probably imprisoned," wrote one former fan. People really like bacon. [Source]
> 
> ...



Oh the humanity!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2013)

Readie said:


> ' grilled bacon, peanut butter and banana sandwiches'... WHAT..all together ?
> Jesus H Christmas whatever next.. Jelly?


And bacon ice cream, bacon milk shakes, chocolate covered bacon, bacon flavored condoms...

There's even bacon wrapped bacon on a bed of bacon...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2013)

Readie said:


> ' grilled bacon, peanut butter and banana sandwiches'... WHAT..all together ?
> Jesus H Christmas whatever next.. Jelly?



Where have you been throughout this thread?? gazing at spinach???


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> And bacon ice cream, bacon milk shakes, chocolate covered bacon, bacon flavored condoms...
> 
> There's even bacon wrapped bacon on a bed of bacon...


Lightly fried in a delicate bacon sauce!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 24, 2013)

Bacon and spinach!! Now that is a wonderful combination.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 24, 2013)

A soufflé with creamed spinach and several chesses, with bacon mixed in at the last,...
Ah, heaven!


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

I cacnot get over bacon and jelly.... bacon with all the others, expect peanut butter seems ok.
No mention of mustard though....


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 26, 2013)

Fuss your bacon and mustard! For godsakes man, give the mustard a plebescite rest!! You are not wanted!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have to admit that I tried some bacon with a bit of mustard. 
Just to find out. 
It wasn't pleasant.
Maybe I didn't have the correct mustard.
I don't know.
But now I am calling for a second American Revolution! Dump all your "English" mustard into the nearest bay you can find!
Down with those that suggest "mustard" on your bacon! It is a plot by those perfidious English to undermine those of us that are true patriots! 
Bacon Forever! That will be our call! 
I suggest a flag; A strip of Bacon on a blue field, with the words, "Come and put mustard on it!"


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2013)

'Fuss your bacon and mustard! For godsakes man, give the mustard a plebescite rest!! You are not wanted!'

This isn't some Commie plot to undermine all you Yanks hold dear, merely a suggestion that people may like to try.
But, if you dont then bollocks to you too


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

Thought I'd share this spoof banner ...complete with Bacon Hills landscape (I can supply the text-merged-into-an-image or pictural layers if needed) ; as I grilled (whipped) this together over the past weekend
*note; no bacon was actually whipped in the making of the banner, just the egotistical graphics artist whom created this montage*


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2013)

'I have to admit that I tried some bacon with a bit of mustard. 
Just to find out. 
It wasn't pleasant.
Maybe I didn't have the correct mustard.
I don't know.
But now I am calling for a second American Revolution! Dump all your "English" mustard into the nearest bay you can find!
Down with those that suggest "mustard" on your bacon! It is a plot by those perfidious English to undermine those of us that are true patriots! 
Bacon Forever! That will be our call! 
I suggest a flag; A strip of Bacon on a blue field, with the words, "Come and put mustard on it!" '

The 'M experience' does depend of the type used I guess Paul, and the individuals personal taste.
I use 'English mustard' ,ie yellow strong mustard, quite liberally as I enjoy the taste.
On cheddar cheese
In beef stews / casseroles.
On roast beef
On grilled steak / burgers / sausages.
I have pursed my English mustard enlightment campaign with zeal but, failed to convince most Americans.
So, the subject is closed.

Now where we?
Ah yes, bacon.


----------



## yulzari (Aug 27, 2013)

Mustard (proper nose running hot English) is good but brown sauce is the ideal for a bacon butty.

I have always wondered if the Earl of Bute was competing with the Earl of Sandwich for the bread/food/bread naming rights. Hence we have the sandwich and the butty. If so the Earl of Sandwich was posher than the Earl of Bute.

Don't get into the roll/bap/bun etc. arguement. It's as bad as the swede/turnip/neep one. Never mind the tattie/spud/murphy/potato. Why do people have trouble learning English...........


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ahem, weren't you Mustard guys told to stop talking of putting mustard on your bacon!!! Now they're talking of putting it in anything and everything else. Mustard on a grilled steak, blasphemy!!! Next they'll be putting the stuff in thier beer!
Down with mustard.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

Up with the mustard, he did it in the kitchen butty in hand with the bacon server. Mustard t'was their choice, be it hot and firery, coarse and grainy, thin as rizla, or un-spreaded plain jane, or a pick n mix of each, like a wasabi radish on heat. 

Mmm what is it with bacon and mustard themes, they all have a j'nais se'qua of entondre's - akin to the anatomical "...it tastes like bacon and it makes its own grease!".


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Ahem, weren't you Mustard guys told to stop talking of putting mustard on your bacon!!! Now they're talking of putting it in anything and everything else. Mustard on a grilled steak, blasphemy!!! Next they'll be putting the stuff in thier beer!
> Down with mustard.



I will allow it as long as they don't mention turkey bacon!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I will allow it as long as they don't mention turkey bacon!


 
That there would be cause for life-long banishment from the site, if not the whole internet!!!


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2013)

Bacon is at the heart of America, that much I have gathered.
Why would anyone want to make bacon from a turkey 

Mind you, the bacon in MaccyD's burger could be any ****ing thing. ****** if I know


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2013)

Readie said:


> Bacon is at the heart of America, that much I have gathered.
> Why would anyone want to make bacon from a turkey
> 
> Mind you, the bacon in MaccyD's burger could be any ****ing thing. ****** if I know


 
Most likely Kangaroo


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

Life, Liberty and the Right to Freedom ...to apply Mustard or anything to anything should we choose to, so long as it not infringe upon Turkey Bacon, so help me...

TB, how is that made, do they drug up the dog and the turkey, and give em some encouragement, then casually watch the fur and feathers fly as they try to create the offspring for the 'TB meat' akin to what a horse and donkey do - an A$se - mm, can you get as$e-burgers?; probably would taste better than those horse burgers did.


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Most likely Kangaroo



The 'Roo provides the best motorbike leather and excellent steaks.
After the east european / French horse meat scandal I'd rather have 'Roo than processed burgers.
Mustard is appreciated by those who...well appreciate it. If anyone doesn't and some obviously have an aversion then don't use it.
All the more for me


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 27, 2013)

Readie said:


> The 'Roo provides the best motorbike leather and excellent steaks.
> After the east european / French horse meat scandal I'd rather have 'Roo than processed burgers.
> Mustard is appreciated by those who...well appreciate it. If anyone doesn't and some obviously have an aversion then don't use it.
> All the more for me



Roo is quite nice, really.

and what's wrong with eating a bit of horse meat?


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

Nothing, if they packaged and sold it as marked up as such; mind the problem originally came from aristocracy over here, they tended to take exception to eating or selling for butchering their fillies stallions, although they're quite happy to blow their brains out if they get a gammy leg when going fast.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> Roo is quite nice, really.
> 
> and what's wrong with eating a bit of horse meat?




I know that 'Roo is good meat,
Horse Meat is fine if you buy horse meat to eat not, getting conned by thinking that you had brought beef...

The French have a lot to answer for !

We should have stuck with NZ meat then none of this would have happened..


----------



## yulzari (Aug 27, 2013)

The French would be happy for horsemeat to be cheaper than beef. Bloody expensive in the supermarket.

It was the magic trip from Romania that magically changed horsemeat loaded in a lorry with it's paperwork into accredited beef when it was unloaded at the other end.

It's a hard job to buy mayonnaise without mustard here and that's the sort you need to go with your chips.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 27, 2013)

First mustard on bacon, now Mayo on chips


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 27, 2013)

Turkey bacon with mustard, with a side of fries and mayo.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2013)

Crunchy potato salad, that actually sounds interesting to me.

With bacon sprinkled on top!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2013)

Taco Tuesday is off. Dammit. My oldest boy is going out with his squeeze and dumped me. Home alone again.

Tomatoes drizzled with olive oil, sprinkled with balsalmic vinegar, crumbled bleu chz and fresh cracked pepper. Has my name on it. Wish I had some fresh sourdough bread!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2013)

Dam that sounds good, and healthy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2013)

Steak wrapped in juicy bacon, marinated in good quality beer......!


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 27, 2013)

rabbit backstraps wrapped in bacon and thyme. Quick fried and served with a mild mustard on the side....


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dam that sounds good, and healthy!



Just finished. It was phenomenal. Just wish my boy had bailed earlier so that I had some bread to sop up the juice.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 27, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> rabbit backstraps wrapped in bacon and thyme. Quick fried and served with a mild mustard on the side....


Interesting. Might have to try that.
Just don't tell John.
Or Chris.
I'd hate to loose my standing as a "mustard hater"
(I'm a founding member of the "Anti-mustard on bacon" guild!)


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, you could say its mustard on rabbit, with bacon on the side!

And there is a HUUUGE difference between English and American mustard. One is sinus-clearingly hot, the other mild-mannered.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 27, 2013)

**** your mustard. To bacon... or not to bacon. That is the existential question. And not to bacon is a blaspheme.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 27, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> Well, you could say its mustard on rabbit, with bacon on the side!
> 
> And there is a HUUUGE difference between English and American mustard. One is sinus-clearingly hot, the other mild-mannered.


I have to admit,... I love sinus clearing mustard.
Always have.
But not on Bacon..... Not that I have tried it.
Oh, my,... I have violated a rule here!
Dang it!, I admitted a liking for mustard!
I beg the forgiveness of the Bacon masters present.
It was a moment of weakness, I swear! It will never happen again.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> **** your mustard. To bacon... or not to bacon. That is the existential question. And not to bacon is a blaspheme.



quoteth Sir Frances Bacon!!


----------



## Readie (Aug 28, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I have to admit,... I love sinus clearing mustard.
> Always have.
> But not on Bacon..... Not that I have tried it.
> Oh, my,... I have violated a rule here!
> ...




AHA... an all American boy that loves strong yellow mustard. I'm sure that you are not alone Paul.


I think Matt doth protest too much


----------



## yulzari (Aug 28, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> rabbit backstraps wrapped in bacon and thyme. Quick fried and served with a mild mustard on the side....



Done that with grey squirrel, but in the oven. Must try it with the next batch of rabbits or the next coypu that crosses my path.


----------



## Readie (Aug 28, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Done that with grey squirrel, but in the oven. Must try it with the next batch of rabbits or the next coypu that crosses my path.


 
Woe betide any animal that crosses a French man's path 
BOOOM... 'what the **** was that?' remarked a passing tourist...
'Fresh meat sur la table mon brave' came the reply.
Now **** off as this is my patch


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2013)

Woe betide any animal that crosses a French man's path.
BOOOM! 
"What the **** was that?" remarked a passing tourist.
"Escargot on the hoof!" came the wilted reply.
"Wrap it in bacon, and I'll eat it!" commented the lost tourist who was looking for Finland but somehow ended up in France watching a mustard eating contest when the festivities were interrupted by the afore-mentioned auditory fulisade crackling across the crowd as they waited patiently for the Spicy Brown portion of the contest.


...or something like that.




















bacon


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> Turkey bacon with mustard, with a side of fries and mayo.


 
That does it. I'm calling Al Gore and having your internet privaleges taken away.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2013)

Mustard, whether yellow or spicy, etc. has it's place and in many cases is a must...but NEVER on bacon!


----------



## Readie (Aug 28, 2013)

'Woe betide any animal that crosses a French man's path.
BOOOM! 
"What the **** was that?" remarked a passing tourist.
"Escargot on the hoof!" came the wilted reply.
"Wrap it in bacon, and I'll eat it!" commented the lost tourist who was looking for Finland but somehow ended up in France watching a mustard eating contest when the festivities were interrupted by the afore-mentioned auditory fulisade crackling across the crowd as they waited patiently for the Spicy Brown portion of the contest.


...or something like that'


BOOOOOM BOOOOM went the black powder muskets as the French charged naked across the fields of la belle France in hot pursuit of anything remotely edible.
A slightly confused American tourist with a camper van the size of the QE2 stopped ( eventually) to mildly enquire whether this activity was a mational past time or due to drinking too much Stella Artois.
Unfortunately we'll never know the answer as the 'lost American tourist' was eaten and the camper van made into repair panels for a fleet of Citroen H vans.

The moral of the story is do not stop in remote places in France least you get into someones sights 
and do not poo poo mustard or Citroen H vans.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 28, 2013)

I' sure you can get mustard cured bacon (methinks the mustard is then breaded) just like honey or smoke cured bacon - and not the universal meat factory 'sprayed on' flavour coatings. 
Also I'd seriously guess that the alledged American Southerners love for their own individual 'family' BBQ sauce recipies will include in some one type of mustard or another, even if its just a smidgin of it - like the amount you get in a supermarket box of natto. 
Natto are available a 4 pack sleeve, and are fermented soy beans, the traditional Japanese equivalent to the wests baked beans in a way, but steamed and glutinously stringy mixed/stirred with a half jigger of soy sauce smidgin of English mustard (which come in the polystyrene box in sachets), and are claimed good for the blood and the heart - like baked beans too, dunno about their gas production relative to beans though....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2013)

Readie said:


> 'Woe betide any animal that crosses a French man's path.
> BOOOM!
> "What the **** was that?" remarked a passing tourist.
> "Escargot on the hoof!" came the wilted reply.
> ...



Meanwhile lurking by a stone in the mud, two eyes looked to see what I was and then something spoke and this is what it said to me.......


----------



## Readie (Aug 28, 2013)

'Meanwhile lurking by a stone in the mud, two eyes looked to see what I was and then something spoke and this is what it said to me....... 

Go forth into the world young man and spread the word that yellow English mustard is the food of the gods (especially on bacon)
If those yankees poo poo you... be of stout heart and tell them that yellow mustard is only for the chosen few.... and as god chose the English it ain't you lot.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2013)

you're a poopy-head!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 28, 2013)

Or this: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M6qAMMqFhI_
Or the cure:
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSReSGe200A_


----------



## Readie (Aug 28, 2013)

Njaco said:


> you're a poopy-head!



I assume that is a New Jersey term of affection


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, the mustard and custard stuff has gone on long enough. Every time one of you mentions it a joke comes to mind that I had not heard in years. So here it is. ( In know...................this ain't the Quokes Jotes thread.
There are three kinds of turds in this world.
1.) Mustard.
2.) Custard.
3.) AND YOU YA BIG SH!T!!


Now....let's not talk about putting mustard on bacon anymore. IT'S JUST WRONG!
I'll get my coat.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Take that you bass-turds!!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Matt308 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2013)

Back on topic......

Answer 6 out of 6 correctly to complete your Bacon Party verification.

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 28, 2013)

Now we're back on track. YYYYYYEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUMMMMMM!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2013)

I know I've said it before, but I'll say it again:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2013)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 241627



LMAO!


----------



## Readie (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok ok, even I get the hint. No more mention of mustard on bacon 

Who the HELL said the M word THIS ****ING TIME?

Ban him Ban him Ban him


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Beleive iit or don't. This Saturday, August 31, 2013 is International Bacon Day.

TOP 10 WAYS YOU CAN CELEBRATE INTERNATIONAL BACON DAY!

I’m sorry, I don’t mean to shout, but I can’t help it… International Bacon Day is coming up!! It’s August 31st, people!! I’m excited. Are you excited? You should be excited! It comes but once a year, folks. Like Christmas. Or Super Bowl Sunday. Or Thanksgiving. Only this holiday is ALL ABOUT THE BACON. One day a year to truly celebrate your love for bacon. Think of all the turkey you eat on Thanksgiving–and you don’t even really like turkey!

But you love bacon, and you need to do right by bacon on bacon’s special day. Don’t hold back on bacon’s holiday. Break out of your usual bacon routine. Give everything you can to bacon on this day of all days, and make bacon proud. Fryin’ up some store-bought bacon and eating it with your eggs isn’t gonna cut it. Not this time. Not on Bacon’s Day!

If you’re wondering how you can do right by bacon, I’ll tell you how. I’ll give you 10 glorious ways to indulge your bacon love and spread the bacon joy this International Bacon Day!

http://bacontoday.com/international-bacon-day-2013/


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2013)

Gnomey said:


>



Ha.. not in the 'healthy eating NHS hossies you won't.
Bacon is banned.
Booo...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Back on topic......
> 
> Answer 6 out of 6 correctly to complete your Bacon Party verification.
> 
> ...



LMAO...too!


----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2013)

Back on what topic.... I have lost the thread


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2013)

There was a topic?


----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2013)

Ah, just as I thought..a thread without a topic


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2013)

Ya gotta keep leading them back to the frying pan.
The topic is BACONguys. You've been to long without it apparently. We will have to do something about this. Hhhhmmmmm,..........................let me see.
Ok, let's see if this works.


----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2013)

Yum...
Perhaps a little to much bacon for me, but I can see the attraction.
Is that an average American breakfast


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2013)

No, but I figured seeing as how you and Dave forgot the subject of the thread this would be a good reminder.


----------



## Readie (Aug 30, 2013)

In the meantime I made me and my lad a pile of bacon bagels to munch while we watch Chelsea v Bay Munich.
1 all now...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2013)

Soccer I take it? And a very good snack to munch on to sir.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 30, 2013)

Readie said:


> Yum...
> Perhaps a little to much bacon for me, but I can see the attraction.
> Is that an average American breakfast



No, that is an average daily intake. One half is breakfast, then 1/4 for lunch (usually BLTs!) then whatever is left for dinner.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2013)

Njaco said:


> ...then whatever is left for dinner.


Nothing beats a good number of crispy bacon strips laid over melted cheddar cheese on a burger fresh off the grill!!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 30, 2013)

Phhhttt... salad topping that is.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 30, 2013)

I like a bacon strip topped with a tender bacon strip sandwiched between 2 thick slices of bacon and sprinkled with bacon bits.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2013)

With bacon flavoured beer to wash it all down....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 31, 2013)

Or Bacon Soda...


----------



## Readie (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a question for you.
Would American society denied bacon crumple as fast as we would without an endless supply of tea?


----------



## yulzari (Aug 31, 2013)

No. 
Tea is life.
Bacon is just pleasure.

Even tea would be horrible with mustard though.


----------



## Readie (Aug 31, 2013)

yulzari said:


> No.
> Tea is life.
> Bacon is just pleasure.
> 
> Even tea would be horrible with mustard though.



Our entire culture revolves around tea, double entendres, football and a willingness to put strong yellow mustard on anything and everything


----------



## yulzari (Aug 31, 2013)

Football? Cricket surely old boy.

Long live Clicky-Ba and Chung, the Wolf of Kabul.


----------



## Readie (Aug 31, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Football? Cricket surely old boy.
> 
> Long live Clicky-Ba and Chung, the Wolf of Kabul.




Cricket provides the metaphors that pepper our language.
Football and passion of the game / team / tribal thing gets most of us foaming at the mouth


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2013)

Still needs bacon...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2013)

Just give me simple fries. I don't need garlic. I don't need cheese. I don't need gravy. I don't need chili. Just some salt and MAYBE some pepper. But salt and I'm good.


----------



## Readie (Sep 1, 2013)

Not vinegar as well?
Try salt and vinegar on chips. Yum.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2013)

Over here salt and vinegar chips are known as duesch chips.


----------



## yulzari (Sep 1, 2013)

Has to be mayonnaise for proper Flanders chips.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Has to be mayonnaise for proper Flanders chips.



_* vomit*_


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Has to be mayonnaise for proper Flanders chips.


Dear God, I think a part of me just died...I will never look at a frenchfry again without thinking of that *bleh*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

You haven't lived, until you've tried deepfried chips....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jan, I take it you have never been to the states?
Everything is deep-fried here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Forgot that....





I'll just take my chilled brewerage here and sit down over there, in the corner...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2013)

Here, have a deep fried stick of butter with that beer...


----------



## Readie (Sep 1, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Over here salt and vinegar chips are known as duesch chips.



Never heard of that Aaron. Are duesch chips popular?

French fries ( continental /US chips) are nice with Mayo... I reckon Njaco as secretly tried them....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Deep fried Mars bar?


----------



## Readie (Sep 1, 2013)

Naah... the Geordies think that is a posh afters


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2013)

Aaron meant douche chips.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2013)

Never heard of that Aaron. Are duesch chips popular? (Readie)

Not really. And thank you for the correction Matt. My bad.


----------



## Readie (Sep 1, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Aaron meant douche chips.



Still none the wiser.... 

A variety of potato chips flavored with salt and vinegar, which are also the primary cleansing ingredients found in a douche.

Do you mean..







or..






I'm talking about the latter, sprinkled with salt vinegar to taste.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2013)

Doesn't that just make them soggy?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Deep fried Mars bar?


They do tht too, yes...but no, that pic was an actual cube of butter, placed on a stick, dipped in batter and deep fried. Some sprinkle sugar on it, some dip it in chocolate.

Nothing that I am ever interested in trying...butter is best left for mashed potatoes, hot biscuits or waffles...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

....or sandwiches!


----------



## Readie (Sep 1, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Doesn't that just make them soggy?



Not really, soft maybe.... it adds to the flavour and is best eaten from newspaper by the sea.


----------



## Readie (Sep 1, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> ....or sandwiches!



Bacon sandwiches too


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2013)

A douche is a feminine cleaning that historically use vinegar and water. Thus vinegar with chips are douche chips.

Nevermind. Why am I defending Aaron's jokes. I must be really bored.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Or enjoy douche chips every now and then!


----------



## Readie (Sep 1, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> A douche is a feminine cleaning that historically use vinegar and water. Thus vinegar with chips are douche chips.
> 
> Nevermind. Why am I defending Aaron's jokes. I must be really bored.




I have a solution Matt.... get a pile of crispy bacon, two thick slices of white bread, loads of butter the unmentionable M... settle down with a beer or two, and watch Blackadder


----------



## Readie (Sep 1, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Or enjoy douche chips every now and then!




douche is French for a shower....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2013)

Whatever you you say, Readie. So you like shower chips.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2013)

I still appreciate the effort Matt.


----------



## yulzari (Sep 1, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Dear God, I think a part of me just died...I will never look at a frenchfry again without thinking of that *bleh*



Where is Marcel? I need him to back me up on this. Flanders is the home of frites and mayonnaise is the traditional accompaniment. Or do we have a Belgian member to come in on my side as well? Try it as long as the chips (see Readie's pictorial definition of chips/crisps) are not too thin and are hot. Ideally served in a paper cone (though Readie will want them wrapped in an old newspaper as in his youth).

PS Chips (ie not crisps) differ from US french fries (as do frites in France) by not being thin hard splinters but large, crispy on the outside and melting soft on the inside.

Damn, I have to wait until next Wednesday for the frites van to come round and I want them now. I shall have to take SWMBO out to lunch tomorrow and order something with frites.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2013)

Readie said:


> douche is French for a shower....


John, perhaps a little enlightment here!

In the U.S., a "douche" is short for "douchebag"(Sac de Douche) and while that name is more commonly known to be a reference to a politician, a person with poor driving habits and the occasional loudmouth, it's actually a water bottle (i.e.:hot water bottle) and flexible hose associated with feminine hygeine.




yulzari said:


> Where is Marcel? I need him to back me up on this. Flanders is the home of frites and mayonnaise is the traditional accompaniment. Or do we have a Belgian member to come in on my side as well? Try it as long as the chips (see Readie's pictorial definition of chips/crisps) are not too thin and are hot. Ideally served in a paper cone (though Readie will want them wrapped in an old newspaper as in his youth).
> 
> PS Chips (ie not crisps) differ from US french fries (as do frites in France) by not being thin hard splinters but large, crispy on the outside and melting soft on the inside.
> 
> Damn, I have to wait until next Wednesday for the frites van to come round and I want them now. I shall have to take SWMBO out to lunch tomorrow and order something with frites.


The best fries here in the states are thick cut from big potatoes and dropped right into the frier. A dash of salt and some ketchup or ranch dressing and you're good to go.

There are thinner varieties and most fast-food places are a pre-made concoction that stay warm for less than 3 1/2 minutes and then taste like cardboard...

They used to have what was called "shoe-string" potatoes and those were a very thin and crispy version of french fries, but I haven't seen them in ages.

None of which should EVER be covered in mayonnaise...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Much like ketchup or salt and vinegar on pizza!! (yuk!)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2013)

Dave, you need to look up the definition of douche bag.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just for you lot......


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I still appreciate the effort Matt.



A bad joke is hard to get. Especially if it is not sarcastic and your audience is a bunch of Brits.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Dave, you need to look up the definition of douche bag.


I did just for your comment and all I got were pictures of politicians and some guy name Piers Morgan...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2013)

Yup, gonna run right over to visit Readie with his shower chips doused in mayo. Uggghh....I hope he isn't holding his breath until I arrive!


----------



## Readie (Sep 2, 2013)

A 'douche bag'.... never hear of that one. But, thank you for the explanations 

Bad jokes ? .... we need a spot of irony, mockery and derision in humour. Maybe thats why we don't get American humour a lot of the time .

Mayo and thin chips. Why not, tasted in the south of France they always taste lovely with, mussels and an ice cold lager.
Njaco, you are more than welcome here any time... and if you nip over for chips in our style or the continental style,mayo, bacon done our way, our beautiful yellow mustard and other beery delights we can show you as well as cursing the world from the white cliffs of Dover you will be converted.... being able to keep secrets better than the CIA no one will ever know


----------



## yulzari (Sep 2, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> A bad joke is hard to get. Especially if it is not sarcastic and your audience is a bunch of Brits.



Sir! I am not a Brit. I am an Englishman. 
Except for the Danish, German, French, Spanish, Berber and Bulgarian bits. 
Come to think of it the English are Germans and Danes.
Sir! I am not a Brit. I am half an Englishman; and that is good enough to have won first prize in the lottery of life.(cf Cecil Rhodes.) 
It must be the top half as that is where the tea goes in to maintain a proper sang froid stiff upper lip.
Only a true Englishman can drink hot tea with a stiff upper lip.
My neighbours would suggest that only an Englishman would try to drink hot tea with a stiff upper lip.

Note to self: don't mention bacon, mustard or mayonnaise.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2013)

See! See! That wonderful humor again!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't get it......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2013)

See, over there, on the box to the right, look, it says 'it' on it, go and get it.....


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

I see that the White House has replaced the 'English muffin' with a 'freedom muffin'...
Oh well, its a free world ( is it?) and soon 'freedom' will be as non PC as 'English'.
Be warned Americans... if they trifle with your muffins that is the end of all you hold dear...

Najco hasn't decided whether he wants to nip over to Blightly to see the boys, get pissed,learn about proper food and take home some eye watering mustard... We are quite patient so, when you are ready so are we 

And Matt... put a dollop of yellow mustard in a mug of strong hot Bovril. That'll warm, parts of you that you didn't know you had


----------



## yulzari (Sep 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> And Matt... put a dollop of yellow mustard in a mug of strong hot Bovril. That'll warm, parts of you that you didn't know you had



Sherry! Always sherry with hot bovril. The mustard might work too. I'll try that when winter comes. Thank you John.
It will make a change from chilli cocoa.

I may well be in Plymouth in November to put the house on the market. Have a hot mug ready (with a Dewdney pastie).


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

Never used sherry in bovril. Tapasco sauce is nice.
There is always a brew and an oggie for a homecoming Plymothian John.
I won't say anymore least Njasco, Jan and Matt cannot bear missing out and pop down too.... oggies and mustard are for the select few 
COYG's


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Wasn't this thread about Bacon once upon a time? Then the Brits and French invaded and all sort of strange things started to appear. Mustard on bacon, Mayo on fries, something about douchy fries that I out-right refused to read. What's going on here, I think it may be one of the signs of the apocalypes if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

It is still bacon orientated Buck... just sidetracked a bit 

I do like bacon. as a fried breakfast, in sandwiches, baked in rolls as part of a roast, on turkey to keep it moist, in cubes in salads or pasta dishes.The list is nearly endless. 

The one thing I have yet to find though is my ultimate slice. To smoke, to flavour with maple etc or just plain... dunno. I prefer back to streaky.

What's your choice?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> And Matt... put a dollop of yellow mustard in a mug of strong hot Bovril. That'll warm, parts of you that you didn't know you had


I think we should talk John here into trying some tobasco sauce on his omlette...


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

Ha... done that 
Trouble was that my hand slipped and rather more went in than I wanted too....
You may be suprised to know that mustard and omletes are a no no...unless you are completely mad.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2013)

Now I am completely shocked!

You are actually saying that there is an occasion where mustard isn't used on a food item?

The apocolypse is at hand!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2013)

Surströmming!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> The apocolypse is at hand!!


 
See, I told you so.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Surströmming!!



Dang Swedes and thier rotten fish.


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

Steady on chaps.
Mustard mixed with mayo and diced soft boiled eggs makes a nice snack on toast, on its own or in a sandwich.

I have to say that mustard on cornflakes is a little extreme even for the hardened user


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2013)

*bleh*


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hot Dogs and mayo....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 3, 2013)

My God Jan, back away!!!!!


Here, have a little of this....

.


----------



## Readie (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd back away from that moonshine mate !
**** me gentle it'll rot your insides out


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'll stick to my spicey haggis....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> My God Jan, back away!!!!!
> 
> 
> Here, have a little of this....
> ...


 
Mmmmmm, put that on your flapjacks in the morning.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> I'll stick to my spicey haggis....


Ewwww....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2013)

......and here I thought, that they didn't wanna take the risk, running into these gentlemen, in case they never left..


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> Steady on chaps.
> Mustard mixed with mayo and diced soft boiled eggs makes a nice snack on toast, on its own or in a sandwich.



Oh c'mon US gents.. that is classic egg salad minus some pickle. Not too much mustard though.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ya', know, that is what I was thinking....A bit of paprika, and we got egg salad !


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> ......and here I thought, that they didn't wanna take the risk, running into these gentlemen, in case they never left..


Not likely, because those have become these:


----------



## Readie (Sep 4, 2013)

Ssssh... that last picture was our secret weapon. If the Scots haggis, the Gorbels, Yorkshires beer and smog, Birminghams accent and a total lack of road signs didn't win the day we still had the Welsh boyo's... any German infantryman cunningly disguised as a sheep would have got a shock.


----------



## Readie (Sep 4, 2013)

'Oh c'mon US gents.. that is classic egg salad minus some pickle. Not too much mustard though.'

Just a smidge is enough. diced tomatos and beetroot are nice with an egg salad too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> Ssssh... that last picture was our secret weapon. If the Scots haggis, the Gorbels, Yorkshires beer and smog, Birminghams accent and a total lack of road signs didn't win the day we still had the Welsh boyo's... any German infantryman cunningly disguised as a sheep would have got a shock.



......and end up with a John Wayne walk....

For the record, I absolutely hate dansbands musik!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 4, 2013)

OMG Eugh!?! some one's spludged upon your chips, such a waste... hang on it looks like salad cream ...if the chips have salt on them, and the cream is creamy, how do you know its Really what you hope it is on them?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 4, 2013)

Where has this thread gone off the rails...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Where has this thread gone off the rails...


Hence the name: " and all is right with the world"!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 4, 2013)

*Taps/Raps my head and hears the sound of yew (not ewe or semeitc), and un-expectantly hears an knock back* What sound does your head make... roast bacon, maple or m**tard???


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Readie (Sep 4, 2013)

Meanwhile... I have got the pan out for BACON 

Thick cut back rashers. Yum


----------



## Readie (Sep 4, 2013)

Meanwhile... I have got the pan out for BACON 

Thick cut back rashers. Yum


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> Meanwhile... I have got the pan out for BACON
> 
> Thick cut back rashers. Yum



Wow, that must have been so good he had to post it twice


----------



## Readie (Sep 5, 2013)

It was lovely


----------



## Readie (Sep 5, 2013)

it was lovely


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2013)

So lovely it seems it needed to be said twice...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 5, 2013)

I think he's dehydrated from the salt.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 5, 2013)

Posting twice. Enough of that shite.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 5, 2013)

You're just jealous.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 5, 2013)

You're just jealous.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 5, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> You're just jealous.


 


meatloaf109 said:


> You're just jealous.



Might be a good time to mention that the Mods have this book in thier library


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hmm,...
I don't remember that in the Dr. Seues series....
Mom surely would have mentioned that one.
Disciplinarian that she was....


----------



## Readie (Sep 6, 2013)

Ha, and Ha again


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 6, 2013)

Readie, is that a double post within a post?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 6, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Readie, is that a double post within a post?


 
TPBM thinks so. Ooooops, wrong thread for that.


----------



## Readie (Sep 6, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Readie, is that a double post within a post?



Well not exactly Aaron, merely an observation on another thread that some git has posted on this thread 

Oh bollocks... where's the pan? It bacon and bagel time  You may like to know that my bacon has been mustard free for a week....
Not been easy I might add...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 7, 2013)

Double Post? What? Where?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2013)

You seem to be slipping Matt...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Might be a good time to mention that the Mods have this book in thier library
> 
> View attachment 242279



Brilliant!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 7, 2013)

I really must get that one for my kids. They are all over the age of 21 and could probably benefit from it.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 8, 2013)

Bac on topic (see what I did there? )


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> You seem to be slipping Matt...



Hmmmmm.....either that, which means that there's bacon fat on the floor, or.....or, he's getting f*cking old!
Maybe it's time to let forward some new talant, talant which is younger, hungrier and younger than him....
This with double posting has been going on long enough now....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> You seem to be slipping Matt...



Hmmmmm.....either that, which means that there's bacon fat on the floor, or.....or, he's getting f*cking old!
Maybe it's time to let forward some new talant, talant which is younger, hungrier and younger than him....
This with double posting has been going on long enough now....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 10, 2013)

Infraction for Lucky. Taunting an old fat Mod will not be tolerated.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Infraction for Lucky. Taunting an old fat Mod will not be tolerated.



Sure it shouldn't be 'old fart' mod, mate!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ooo, Ooo, Get 'im, Matt!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2013)

Now this outta be good


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Now this outta be good


 
You can say that again. No, wait, please don't there's been enough of that lately.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Matt308 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am forced to whip this out... been many a long year for those who might remember having received "The Shovel to the Head" award in the past.

Lucky, you infractioned bastard, you are my latest.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ha! Way to go, you old fart!
Oops!....


May the bacon be with you!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 10, 2013)

Ahh...well done, Matt! 

It sure has been a while since we've seen that gem


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes... Heh, heh, heh. Old school.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 10, 2013)

My finger was sweating on the ban button.....


----------



## N4521U (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd like to see the next 5 seconds of that there shuval thingy!
Then the video of the op to remove the shuvle from that fat kids arse!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 11, 2013)

Njaco said:


> My finger was sweating on the ban button.....


This one?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2013)

Thats the one.

and now back on topic....Elvis has left the pan!

.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2013)

In this case I think a large slice of bacon would of been more fitting than a spade...


----------



## Readie (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks a bit burnt to me.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 11, 2013)

Readie said:


> Looks a bit burnt to me.....


 
Nah, it's "All Shook Up and a Hunka Hunka Burnin Love"!!!

Now where's that coat so I can get outta here.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 11, 2013)

.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 11, 2013)

Go granny go!!!!!!!

That's My kinda woman!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 11, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Nah, it's "All Shook Up and a Hunka Hunka Burnin Love"!!!


I thought it was more along the lines of "Love Me Tender..." wait, no, maybe it was "Love Me Crisp..."

Right?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 11, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRj3zAqMaRE_


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2013)

2 pounds of bacon and a slice of Texas toast - must be Open Buffet day at Greenbriar Nursing Home!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 11, 2013)

..average age 97. Average intake of Metamucil? 24oz/day.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2013)

....and to hell with the Lipitor!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 11, 2013)

Psyllium husk will do wonders.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 11, 2013)

I really miss seeing and smelling the smokehouse full of pork.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 11, 2013)

Is that a Granny quote or are you emoting?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 11, 2013)

No granny quotes. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't think outloud. You embarrass yourself.


----------



## Readie (Sep 14, 2013)

Well chaps, its time for a snack after the rigours of the day... 

Homemade beef burger with small dices of onion.
Crusty white bread roll ( buttered of course)
melted cheese
relish
and...


BACON 

You lot a bad influence...I haven't had mustard on bacon for weeks now.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 14, 2013)

Readie said:


> ...You lot a bad influence...I haven't had mustard on bacon for weeks now.


And you sound surprised about that...

You're doing the right thing, really!


----------



## Readie (Sep 14, 2013)

The Colemans mustard pot sits forlornly on the table, unstirred, untouched and abandoned ( like so many things) in the endless quest for the ultimate slice of bacon in the perfect bacon sandwich.

Next stop the butchers ' Jones Champion'....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2013)

You leave your mustard unrefrigerated? I used to do that with my mustard and catsup/ketchup, until one day I found worms swimming in my condiments kept in the pantry. No more.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 14, 2013)

Readie said:


> The Colemans mustard pot sits forlornly on the table, unstirred, untouched and abandoned ( like so many things) in the endless quest for the ultimate slice of bacon in the perfect bacon sandwich.
> 
> Next stop the butchers ' Jones Champion'....


John, nobody wants to hear about your sex life....
Thanks, for coming over to the "dark side" of bacon. It is the only true way....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 14, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> You leave your mustard unrefrigerated? I used to do that with my mustard and catsup/ketchup, until one day I found worms swimming in my condiments kept in the pantry. No more.


Seriously?
I have kept Catsup/Ketchup and various kinds of mustard in a non-refriged area for years. Outside of a bit of crustiness, I have never had any problems. I think that you may have had a problem with the lid. If flies can gain access, then there it is. Maggots.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2013)

50 shades of bacon, I'm all fried up, love me fried love me crisp, bacon is golden, pretty bacon, there ain't cure for the summertime fry up, in bacon we trust, great fries of bacon....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 14, 2013)

That doesn't even rhyme Jan, you drinking again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2013)

I wish! 
The Italian Bacon, Ocean's Bacon, Lord of the Bacon, From here to Bacon, The Longest Bacon....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 14, 2013)

Go, you bacon poet! Go!
Haiku, free form, iambic pentameter,
Whatever you feel!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 14, 2013)

The longest Bacon............. you tryin to bragg again?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2013)

Saving Private Bacon, 12 Angry Bacon, Midnight Bacon, Breakfast at Bacon, For Your Bacon Only.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2013)

Silence of the Bacon, 6 Degrees of Bacon,


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 14, 2013)

From Bacon to Eternity,
12 o'clock Bacon. 
Bacon, bacon, bacon!
And, of course, Bacon bacon , bacon bacon bacon!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 14, 2013)

For whom the bacon tolls...it tolls for thee
I preferred mine crispy, crunchy is just right for me
A rock

There...that's my Haiku contribution

*Note*
don't look at me, I didn't write that...the beer did...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2013)

Six pack of bacon, eh?


----------



## N4521U (Sep 14, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> 12 Angry Bacon



That would be "12 Angry Bacon Rashers"!


----------



## Readie (Sep 15, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> John, nobody wants to hear about your sex life....
> Thanks, for coming over to the "dark side" of bacon. It is the only true way....




Paul, only you could give me the courage to face another mustardless week


----------



## Readie (Sep 15, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> You leave your mustard unrefrigerated? I used to do that with my mustard and catsup/ketchup, until one day I found worms swimming in my condiments kept in the pantry. No more.




Matt... proper mustard is made with powder and water, as strong as you like. It'll kill flies and maggots at 50 paces 

As for 'worms in your condiments'... you need medical help mate


----------



## Readie (Sep 15, 2013)

Bacon busters
The battle of bacon
Harry bacon and the bacon of bacon
Dr Bacon
The bacon job

hahahahaha.... I've gone mad


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2013)

The First World Bacon...
The Second World Bacon...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 15, 2013)

All Quiet on the Bacon Front.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2013)

Bacon from Iwo Jima


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2013)

she wore a bacon ribbon


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2013)

The Bacon has landed
Bacon's Heros
A Bacon too far
The Bacons of Navaronne
Bacon! Bacon! Bacon!
Where Bacon may dare
The longest Bacon


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2013)

Great movie lines: 
"Have you ever danced with bacon in the pale moon light?"
"Go ahead, make my bacon."


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2013)

lol sure, good movie quotes to be had out there:

"ONE Bacon and ONE Bacon only..."
"I love the smell of Bacon in the morning..."


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> "I love the smell of Bacon in the morning..."



...and we have a winner!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2013)

"Say hello to my little bacon!"


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2013)

"Hasta la vista, Bacon"

Now let's see if anyone recognizes this:
"I am your Bacon!"
"Well I didn't vote for you"
"You don't vote for Bacon"
"Well how'd you become Bacon then?"

Or this:
"Have at you!"
"You are indeed Bacon, sir knight, but the fight is mine."
"Oh, had enough, eh?"
"Look, you stupid Bacon. You've got no arms left!"
"Yes I have."
"Look!"
"It's just a flesh wound!"


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2013)

both Monty Python:

1. dirt-lady and King Arthur

2. Black Knight battle.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2013)

Quite right, old boy!

Quotes straight from Monthy Python's Flying Bacon!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2013)

The meaning of bacon....


----------



## Readie (Sep 15, 2013)

Dirty Mary Crazy bacon

Dr Bacon

The bacon has landed

The bacon of navarone

Where 8 bacon tolls

bacon rock

For a few bacon more

the good the bad and the bacon


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2013)

"You talkin' to me? YOU talkin' to me?"

oh wait.......that doesn't work......................


----------



## Readie (Sep 15, 2013)

Njaco said:


> "You talkin' to me? YOU talkin' to me?"
> 
> oh wait.......that doesn't work......................




I know its all a bit complicated for the American brain.. but, we are talking about the delights of bacon


----------



## Readie (Sep 15, 2013)

I have Matt- itis


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes sir.......
















bacon


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Female bacon wrestling.....now, there's a entertaining sport! 8)


----------



## Readie (Sep 15, 2013)

bacon it is 

When I visit the USA I have high hopes for steak, burgers and bacon.
I'll bring my own beer if its all the same to you guys


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Spitfire?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2013)

Readie said:


> I'll bring my own beer if its all the same to you guys


Don't pass up an opportunity to try Sam Adam's Boston Lager


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Female bacon wrestling.....now, there's a entertaining sport! 8)



I didn't know bacon had genders? Gelded bacon??


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 15, 2013)

Meh... Okay beer. Great for such a high volume distribution however.

"The Bacon has landed".


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2013)

Njaco said:


> "You talkin' to me? YOU talkin' to me?"
> 
> oh wait.......that doesn't work......................


Sure it does, from a third person perspective:
"You talkin' to Bacon? YOU talkin' to Bacon?"

More movie titles:
The Cross of Bacon
The Battle of Bacon (not to be confused with The Battle of the Bacon)
Run Silent, Run Bacon
The Bacon Patrol


----------



## N4521U (Sep 15, 2013)

Mars needs Bacon?
Bacon Attack.
Attack of the killer BLT?
Martin Bacon P-5M?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2013)

Das Bacon!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2013)

"Just when I thought I was out, the mustard brings me back in!"


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lord Bacon. Evidentiary of Sir Canadian Bacon.

A slightly milder, bloke. Smokes less and whose tarts are not quite right.


----------



## Readie (Sep 16, 2013)

All roads lead to Mustard Christopher 

You knew I was right all along.
I'm even prepared to post you a pot or powder of Englands finest 


With trans Atlantic relations going so well, what could could possibly go wrong....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2013)

It getting stolen on the way!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2013)

It's Mustard Christopher in the study with the candlestick! Case solved!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2013)

Sure its not with the hunk of bacon in the pantry...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2013)

Might be...hit with a bacon tallow candle in the pantry by Mustard Christopher.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 17, 2013)

No.
I must be Col. Mustard doing it to Miss Scarlet. (Aka. Miss Bacon) in the pantry.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2013)

lol


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2013)

Col. Chris Mustard doing it to Mrs. Kevin Bacon - Kyra Sedgwick!!!!

.





I like that.


----------



## Readie (Sep 18, 2013)

Today's bacon fix was rolls of back, roasted in the oven and eaten with a roast dinner


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Sep 18, 2013)

Jan... you are a fruit cake


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2013)

A bacon cake if you please, kind Sir!


----------



## Readie (Sep 19, 2013)

CLANG.... oh, that'll be the left ventricle shutting


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2013)

Just after all the rest of the arteries have clogged but as Jan lacks much of a brain, it isn't going to have that much an effect...


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 19, 2013)

UNICORN BACON!!!!

The 19th one down!!!!


----------



## Readie (Sep 20, 2013)

Er, NURSE its time for our New Zealand friends medicine..... what do you mean we haven't got any left?..... don't you realise that without the medicine we are in grave danger of them all paddling across the 7 seas to come here?
There must be an emergency store somewhere...
We got Aussies galore in Earls Court,The French everwhere,mad Swedes in Scotland, umpteen nations hiding under lorries trying to get in and now we'll have a sea borne invasion of Kiwis...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 20, 2013)

And you guys were glad to see the Yanks go home after the war because we were uncultured and chasing after the women!


----------



## Readie (Sep 20, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> And you guys were glad to see the Yanks go home after the war because we were uncultured and chasing after the women!



Can't deny that Dave ( not that I was here mind you hahaha). Every visitor has a sell by date I guess. You were glad to see the back of the British a while ago too 

The prospect of a horde of Romanians arriving here after 1/1/14 if enough to make me ask if you guys would like a holiday here... we'll pay ( we do for everyone else)
Fancy that?
An English welcome, lovely pies, beer, football, driving on the correct side of the road, manual gearboxes... the advantages are endless.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2013)

What!? Over paid? Over sexed? And over here? Naaaaah! 
That was easily solved with bacon!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 20, 2013)

Readie said:


> Can't deny that Dave ( not that I was here mind you hahaha). Every visitor has a sell by date I guess. You were glad to see the back of the British a while ago too
> 
> The prospect of a horde of Romanians arriving here after 1/1/14 if enough to make me ask if you guys would like a holiday here... we'll pay ( we do for everyone else)
> Fancy that?
> An English welcome, lovely pies, beer, football, driving on the correct side of the road, manual gearboxes... the advantages are endless.....


Now that's mighty freindly of you, switching to the correct side of the road just for us!
Though I have to say that a right-hand drive car here in the U.S. is mighty conveniant when you pull up to the curb and step right out onto the sidewalk...


----------



## Readie (Sep 20, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Now that's mighty freindly of you, switching to the correct side of the road just for us!
> Though I have to say that a right-hand drive car here in the U.S. is mighty conveniant when you pull up to the curb and step right out onto the sidewalk...



We are friendly here.... pause while I listen for coughing and sputtering across the Atlantic....no, America must be asleep 
You are always welcome...just leave the cars the size of Texas at home if you don't mind.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2013)

I say old boy! We could even teach them English, and how to talk properly, and spell words correctly whilst they're here. In return, they could explain to us why Petrol is a sixth of the price in the USA.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 20, 2013)

Airframes said:


> ?..In return, they could explain to us why Petrol is a sixth of the price in the USA.


That's because of that ridiculous metric nonsense...

We pay 3 1/5 dollars per gallon and they figured they could BS you guys into paying 3 1/5 euro/pounds/whatever per liter..."it's close to the same size" they said....they just didn't realize you folks would catch on before it was too late...


----------



## Readie (Sep 20, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I say old boy! We could even teach them English, and how to talk properly, and spell words correctly whilst they're here. In return, they could explain to us why Petrol is a sixth of the price in the USA.



Absolutely old bean. They popped over in 1917 for some preliminary English lessons, found it rather hard and went home. Term 2 opened for new pupils in 1942 with a 3 year intensive language course.... regrettably most failed but, full marks for effort and loyalty. 
Petrol a sixth of our £1.42 p per litre? We had 'North Sea oil' what happened to that?... oh yes, the lovely Thatcher sold it all.


----------



## Readie (Sep 20, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> That's because of that ridiculous metric nonsense...
> 
> We pay 3 1/5 dollars per gallon and they figured they could BS you guys into paying 3 1/5 euro/pounds/whatever per liter..."it's close to the same size" they said....they just didn't realize you folks would catch on before it was too late...



Er yes, we were well done with part decimalisation. Absolute nonsense to buy fuel in litres and work out a cars MPG.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 20, 2013)

OMG there may be no bacon! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh so now we have you Brits bashing us Colonials???? I will have you know.....

*A Map of Countries of the World and their driving habits!* Hey England! Get with the program!!
.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2013)

Well here in the UK blue is better than red, it's only you Yank's that have it the wrong way around...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 20, 2013)

I was going to stay out of this one, so,...Umm,
Yep, I will stay out of this one!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 21, 2013)

I didn't know they drove on the right in Greenland. Does it matter?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2013)

Only on Tuesdays and Fidays when, for the benefit of tourists from nations where they drive on the opposite side of the road, the Government of Greenland change the orientation to match. It's a b*gg*r when you forget what day it is .......


----------



## Readie (Sep 21, 2013)

We invented which side of the road to drive on, the best railway track gauge and a variety of other things that some colonials, like most children, felt compelled to do the opposite of their parents.
If you are happy to drive on the wrong side of the road then that is up to you 
Nevertheless, our invitation stands, and all prodigal colonies are welcome here. Please pop over to say 'hello', sample our delights and join in the great British art of taking the piss...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Only on Tuesdays and Fidays when, for the benefit of tourists from nations where they drive on the opposite side of the road, the Government of Greenland change the orientation to match. It's a b*gg*r when you forget what day it is .......


Yeah, when someone has indecision about which side of the road to drive on, it can get a little interesting. I sort of went through that here recently :LOL:


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2013)

I've always thought that as long as you drive on the road, it's the right side, it's when you drive off the road, when you drive on wrong side.....eerrrmmmm......let me rephrase that a touch, on the road=right side of the road, on the side of the aforementioned cow path=wrong side of the road, yes?


----------



## Readie (Sep 21, 2013)

Jan, I am slightly concerned ( only very slightly old boy) that your Swedish sideways driving techiques are likely to cause a great loss of life property 
Just as well Terrance, bless his cotton socks, lives inbetween you in bonny Scotland and beautiful Plymouth....


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 23, 2013)

But, the left side is the right side to drive on!


----------



## Readie (Sep 24, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> But, the left side is the right side to drive on!




Shhh... you'l only confuse the Americans even more


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2013)

isn't the steering wheel in the wrong place too....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2013)

Everything is seemingly in the wrong place...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure in India they drive on both sides in both directions.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 24, 2013)

Kind of like South Carolina?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 24, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> But, the left side is the right side to drive on!





Wayne Little said:


> isn't the steering wheel in the wrong place too....


Not if you're driving backwards!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey, I pay my state and federal taxes, plus taxes on every gallon of gas I buy that help pay for roads. I'll drive on whatever side of the road I damn well please!!! If you don't like the way I drive, get off the sidewalk!!!
I need a bacon infusion.


----------



## Aozora (Sep 24, 2013)

The ideal car for most situations...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 24, 2013)

Aozora said:


> The ideal car for most situations...


Actually...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2013)

For the cool factor, I'd rather have a King Tiger with the Henschel turret....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2013)

"... I need a bacon infusion." 

When you're right, you're right .


----------



## Readie (Sep 25, 2013)

I like that Michael. 

Now, a question for the bacon lovers. Can you successfully marinate bacon? 
I'm thinking of trying to make a sweet bacon with maple syrup or similar.
Any ideas?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2013)

We have maple bacon as a "regular" style in the super-markets .... but ... I think you want to "cure" raw bacon rather than marinate cured bacon. I.e, --- buy pork belly, slice and store-refrigerate in maple syrup plus kosher salt, plus .....?


----------



## Readie (Sep 25, 2013)

Mke your own bacon.
Brilliant idea. I hadn't thought of that.
Thanks Michael


----------



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2013)

OMG, first mustard and now marinate. Readie, forget about me coming over there - you need to come over here and get your culinary knowledge straightened out!!!

Bacon is bacon is bacon. period.


----------



## Readie (Sep 25, 2013)

I always thought that 'American cooking' was an oxymoron 

But, as I always willing to learn something new I may just take you up on that offer.

Now... off to the butchers for some nice belly pork.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 25, 2013)

OMG, why do people have to mess with perfection!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Kind of like South Carolina?



Especially when it comes to dirt roads!


----------



## yulzari (Sep 25, 2013)

Readie said:


> Mke your own bacon.
> Brilliant idea. I hadn't thought of that.
> Thanks Michael



Not really bacon John. Well actually not bacon at all, but the butchers on Ebrington Street used to salt beef for customers if you asked nicely. Maybe you and he can look at doing some maple syrup bacon?


----------



## Readie (Sep 25, 2013)

Jones Champion?
Salt beef... now your talking 
I saw a pub food on the TV last night and one guy made his own salt beef bagels. 'andsome they looked with sauerkraut and other relishes.
Guite inspiring.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2013)

For a "_food_" .... it had amazing clout .... historic clout ... but died a victim of its own success ..... pork bellies ... READ ALL ABOUT 'EM 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/31/us/31porkbelly.html?_r=0

There will be a "test", Njaco ....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 25, 2013)

"... I always thought that 'American cooking' was an oxymoron ..."

Haha, but ... consider this ....

... immigrants to America - the americas - didn't come for the '_cooking_' my friend.... but they _stayed_ (and thrived) for the _food_ ...

Good eats ain't necessarily _fancy_ eats. Possum, Coon, Squirrel, Rabbit. Beaver (tails) ... all did well in the frontier pot. Good eats ... my friend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, since you're all talking about quality foods....

Surströmming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2013)

:shakehead:
:finger down throat:
:rubbing eyeballs on tree bark to get the image outta my head:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, since you're all talking about quality foods....
> 
> Surströmming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I'm all for exotic foods and all, but that is just gross. I have never understood the point of eating it, at least not in the modern world.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, since you're all talking about quality foods....
> 
> Surströmming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
I don't think even wrapping that in bacon would make it edible


----------



## Readie (Sep 26, 2013)

Only if you use turkeybacon


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 26, 2013)

Readie said:


> Only if you use turkeybacon



Then dip the whole dang works in spicy mustard. That should cover the taste/smell?


----------



## Readie (Sep 26, 2013)

No no no... I wouldn't waste precious yellow mustard on that **** Buck


----------



## Readie (Sep 26, 2013)

Now I have a confession to make... as you know I am rather fond of strong English yellow mustard.
I decided that mustard as a side relish with a fruit de mer would be an idea






All I will say is that mustard does not improve Oysters....

Confession over... lets get back to that lovely bacon


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Isn't turkeybacon comparable to alcohol free beer...? *shiver*


----------



## Njaco (Sep 26, 2013)

Readie, that dish needs no condiments...except maybe melted butter and lemon juice. OMG is that appetizing!!!


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 26, 2013)

Insects and filters...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2013)

You put ****ing mustard on a seafood platter? You fooking git!!!


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 26, 2013)

Waste of good mustard, if you ask me...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2013)

...err I mean... what a waste of well earned money.

How about a nice Camembert cheese with some of your lurvely strong English mustard, mate. Or a nice glass of Louis XIII Remy Martin with a shot of Moose-Tard. Or an obvisously bold tasting rainbow trout, lightly steamed, and smothered on strongly bold mustard.



Can't you just be satisfied with a bold German sausage, hardy bread, a strong cheese and mustard? Must everything be covered in this flowery behemoth of a condiment?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 26, 2013)

feck!


----------



## Readie (Sep 27, 2013)

'You put ****ing mustard on a seafood platter? You fooking git!!! '

The French waiter in the Cour Saleya muttered something VERY rude under his breath. He thought I was an American


----------



## Readie (Sep 27, 2013)

'Readie, that dish needs no condiments...except maybe melted butter and lemon juice. OMG is that appetizing!!! '

Najica, we often go to Nice and (apart rom the mustard incident) always enjoy a lovely fruit de mer. Its as good as the picture and tastes wonderful. If you tour Europe that is one place you really should visit.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2013)

You haven't lived until you've tried....

Smörgåsbord and Julbord

A traditional Swedish smörgåsbord consists of both hot and cold dishes. Bread, butter, and cheese are always part of the smörgåsbord. It is customary to begin with the cold fish dishes which are generally various forms of herring, salmon, and eel. After eating the first portion, people usually continue with the second course (other cold dishes), and round off with hot dishes. Dessert may or may not be included in a smörgåsbord.

Julbord
A special Swedish type of smörgåsbord is the julbord which is the standard Christmas dinner in Sweden. Julbord is a word consisting of the elements jul, meaning Yule (today synonymous with Christmas) and bord, literally table. The classic Swedish julbord is the highlight of Swedish cuisine, a traditional smörgåsbord starting with bread dipped in ham broth and continuing with a variety of fish (salmon, herring, whitefish and eel), ham, small meatballs, head cheese and sausages, potato, boiled or potato casserole, soft and crisp bread, butter and different cheeses, beetroot salad, cabbage (red, brown or green) and rice pudding and beverages.

As with the smörgåsbord, the traditional julbord is typically eaten in three courses. The dishes include local and family specialties. The first course would typically be a variety of fish, particularly pickled herring and lox (gravlax). It is customary to eat particular foods together; herring is typically eaten with boiled potatoes and hard-boiled eggs and is frequently accompanied by strong spirits like snaps, brännvin or akvavit with or without spices. Other traditional dishes would be (smoked) eel, rollmops, herring salad, baked herring, smoked salmon and crab canapés, accompanied by sauces and dips.

The second course is often a selection of cold sliced meats, the most important cold cut being the Christmas ham (julskinka) with mustard. Other traditional cuts include homemade sausages, leverpastej and several types of brawn. It is also common to serve the cold meats with sliced cheese, pickled cucumbers and soft and crisp breads.

The third course would be warm dishes. Traditionally, the third course begins with soaking bread in the stock from the Christmas ham but this is rarely practised today. Warm dishes include Swedish meatballs (köttbullar), small fried hot dog sausages (prinskorv), roasted pork ribs (revbensspjäll), and warm potato casserole, matchstick potatoes layered with cream, onion and sprats called Janssons frestelse (literally "Jansson's Temptation").

Other dishes are pork sausages (fläskkorv), smoked pork and potato sausages (isterband), cabbage rolls (kåldolmar), baked beans, omelette with shrimps or mushrooms covered with béchamel sauce. Side dishes include beetroot salad in mayonnaise and warm stewed red, green or brown cabbage.

Lutfisk, lyed fish made of stockfish (dried ling or cod served with boiled potato, thick white sauce) and green peas that can be served with the warm dishes or as a separate fourth course. Lutfisk is often served as dinner the second day after the traditional Christmas Yule-table dinner.Julbord desserts include rice pudding (risgrynsgröt), sprinkled with cinnamon powder.photo Traditionally, an almond is hidden in the bowl of rice porridge and whoever finds it receives a small prize or is recognized for having good luck. Julbord is served from early December until just before Christmas at restaurants and until Epiphany in some homes.

In Denmark a typical tradition resembling the Swedish "julbord" is "Julefrokost" ("Christmas lunch"), which involves a wellstocked Danish smörgåsbord with cold as well as hot dishes, and plenty of beer and schnapps. It is distinct from the Danish Christmas dinner which is served on December 24, and is served as a lunchtime meal, usually for family and friends on December 25 or 26. It is a tradition for most Danish workplaces to hold an annual Julefrokost some time during the months of November to January as well.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Lutefisk!!!!! I though only Minnesotan's still ate that stuff. I once went to a little shack out in the middle of nowhere Minnesota that processed and sold Lutefisk. Talk about a stink, stayed in my nostils for days.


----------



## Readie (Sep 27, 2013)

Pssst Buck... they are a funny lot in Scandinavia. Its the endless winter nights, gut melting coffee, antifreeze ( aka vodka) and the whiff of dried fish has driven them all bonkers. 
Keep paddling mate....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2013)

What? Why? Do you hear banjos??


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 27, 2013)

Lutefisk, the stink when it cooks removes even the most stubborn wallpaper from the walls of your kitchen. That was always the joke when I was growing up, but I think there is some truth to it.

Paddle faster, I smell Lutefisk!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2013)

Lutefisk, one of the few things that can't be improved by bacon...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 27, 2013)

or mustard.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 27, 2013)

For shame, Chris!
I understand some "schadenfreude" every now and then, but you are just going too far with the "mustard" thing.
I suggest you turn in your Bacon card, unless you disavow any affiliation to mustard, with relation to Bacon, now.


----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

Njaco said:


> or mustard.



aha.. Mr T... you are a secret mustard lover. Your secret is safe with us and neither Meat or I will take the piss ( for 1 whole hour)


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Probably have mustard on the mustard.....


----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

Why not dear boy. Mustard is a greatl.

What's a mustard rub?

In praise of

Hot or mellow yellow, mustard heats up food, heals the body

Still not convinced? Then you are in mustard denial


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

Membership for the select few of course old boy


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quite right old chap, the few and carefully selected....


----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

You're the right sort old bean.Old school tie and whatnot. Care to join the M Club?
Be damned pleased if you would accept.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Always a time and place for mustard old chap, hot dogs, Xmas ham and whatnot.....

Where do I sign?


----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

Here..............

We'll toast your membership with a dry sherry

'To the Empire and English mustard'

Chin chin


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Bottoms up old boy...
Another day, for the empire, on which the sun never sets....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 28, 2013)

If you two are done now,
Bacon!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Bacon/mustard.....heaven!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2013)

Had all the earmarks of a mutual-admiration society. I do approve of the mustard, tho. Just hope it's Grey Poupon....

Charles


----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

Bacon for breakfast tomorrow. I have a 16 rasher pack with 'eat me' on it


----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

ccheese said:


> I do approve of the mustard, tho. Just hope it's Grey Poupon....
> 
> Charles



Er ..non. 
Dijon is not strong enough. Only the bowel clearing, eye watering, devil may care, do you mind if I don't strong yellow English mustard is worthy of the title 'mustard'....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 28, 2013)

Is it like "Chinese" mustard? If so, I heartily approve.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Got some slightly strong Swedish mustard as well....


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 28, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Is it like "Chinese" mustard? If so, I heartily approve.


Accept no substitute!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 28, 2013)

I cannot find an "English" mustard here. We have some German sweet-hot style stuff that I enjoy on a spreadable wine infused cheese on Ritz crackers.


----------



## Readie (Sep 29, 2013)

Paul, Try this. If you cannot find these in the USA I'll post you some.

Mustards - The East India Company







Gods food


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2013)

I drink to that!

Spitfire old boy?


----------



## Readie (Sep 29, 2013)

I have cooked some locally made Pork sausages, delicious with a good dollop of strong Colmans mustard, thick white bread with lashings of butter.
We could feast and enjoy a few pints of Kent's finest brew the magically hoppy Spitfire 

Cheers old son.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Left to right, Court Mustard, Whole Mustard, Champagne Mustard and my favourite, Whisky Mustard!


----------



## Readie (Sep 29, 2013)

Good lord that's a selection.
I have to confess that I'm only a horseradish sauce and strong English mustard chap ( not that that will surprise you )





















Colemans mixed into Bovril is a real winter warmer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2013)

We also have vodka mustard and bloody mary herring aaaaaand we do, or maybe I should say they, The Pharmacy Mustard!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 29, 2013)

bacon


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Since it's my round, may I suggest.....





















.....and our Pharmacy Mustard!


----------



## Readie (Sep 29, 2013)

Mustard £5.65 - Bach Flower Remedies MyPharmacist - your online pharmacy

I do get mustard withdrawal.... bit worrying 

As you are buying old boy, I'll leave the choice of those excellent ales to you.


----------



## Readie (Sep 29, 2013)

This is one beer I won't be joined you drinking Jan.

Hope you don't mind old bean


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Since it's my round, may I suggest.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? Lancasters Chestnuts Red Twats Mustard?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 29, 2013)

yeah, aromatic and bursting with flavor!!!! AAAggghhhh!!!!!


----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

These grow well around lancaster

Red Horsechestnut, Red Horse Chestnut, Bottlebrush Buckeye 'Fort McNair' Aesculus Goat Willow, French ***** Willow Garlic Mustard, Hedge Garlic.

Native grown British food doers indeed burst with flavour chaps.
You need to pop over to sample our offerings.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Are you sure old boy, they might wanna stay then!


----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

I think Christopher Matt do really Jan. Despite all the bluster they love the idea of living in wonderful Britain. 
Would you swap?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Swap the empire for the colonies old boy?


----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

I ask myself the same question.
While I admire a lot about America and generally speaking get on well with Americans home is where the heart is.... so 'no'.
I'll stay in southern England old boy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Who's gonna educate them, to talk properly, the Queens English then what!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Who's gonna educate them, to talk properly, the Queens English then what!


 
Spoken with a Swedish accect

Now to get this thread back on track, BACON, BACON, BACON!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

Quite so old boy.
Ummm... its nearly 3 o'clock. Time for a small dry sherry I do believe.
Care to join me?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Make it a large one dear boy....with a plate of bacon and accessories...


----------



## yulzari (Sep 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Who's gonna educate them, to talk properly, the Queens English then what! [/QUOTE
> 
> No no.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2013)

Blimey!!!!


----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

Najoco's thread has wandered around on the thread's highway like a 1960's Chevvie. He has manfully battled to keep the bloody thing on the straight and narrow but, the combination of crossplies, marshmellow powersteering and wallowly suspension have conspired against him and we have lurched into the ditch.
Along come the British to pull the aforemention Chevvie from the ditch, dust it and the driver off and set it/him back on the road. Something we are quite well practised at when you young Americans get a bit carried away 
Now, where were we?
Ah yes...

Bacon. Have you had your daily quota?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice try John, but only the largest of American cars "wallowed"...the smaller models were nimble, handled well and had plenty of power. I.E.: Mustang, Corvette, Avanti, Nova/ChevyII, Dart, Falcon, Valiant, Corvair, GTO and the list goes on.

Might I also suggest that the vast majority of these makes had really nice wiring, unlike cars from a certain country who will remain un-named 

bacon


----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

Splutter... cough, WHAT...nimble ?
'Nimble' infers getting around corners at speed, not just straight line grunt.
USA straight line or oval tracks like Indy... you win hands down. Well, not all the time as Lotus won in '65 at Indy 
And not many US cars could keep up with an E type at full chat.... but, lets not split hairs 
Ok, the build quality of British cars was **** and we should be ashamed as we could have done better. We lost a golden opportunity with poor qulaity cars in the US market.
However, the engineers at the likes of Lotus made fast cars that were nimble,other makes like Jaguar are legendary, mini''s dominated circuit racing and rallys for years.There's a great circuit racing photo showing a mini cornering hard being followed by a Galaxie 500 that was leaning so much the front bumper nearly scraped the ground.
One of my very fav cars is the AC Cobra 5.7. This Anglo American beauty did it all... can I have one please?


----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

BACON.

Najocko must be shaking his head in despair


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yoos guys sure do have a short attention span. A perfectly good thread started about chocolate covered a bacon turns into anything but. Mustard spread all over gods creation, Mayo on fries, some stinky fish from Norway, who makes better autos, can't we all just get along and talk about the the pigs greatest gift to mankind?

I'm only gonna say this once, *BACON!!!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Psssssst....

Whatever you do....

Don't mention the Rolls Royce Merlin....






Bacon........and egg!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2013)

How about a Big Block V-8 made entirely of bacon?


----------



## Readie (Sep 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Psssssst....
> 
> Whatever you do....
> 
> Don't mention the Rolls Royce Merlin....




Psssssssst, I won't either.....

I'm in the process of making a large bacon sandwich for me my lad.
No Mustard
No Mayo

Just a pig out on bacon


----------



## Njaco (Sep 30, 2013)

If I wanted to go somewhere where they worship an old lady with blue hair and have stricken the letter 'H' from the spoken language, I'll go to Australia. At least they have sun and sand there.........and Shelias!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2013)

.....and pop-tarts?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Readie said:


> Psssssssst, I won't either.....
> 
> I'm in the process of making a large bacon sandwich for me my lad.
> No Mustard
> ...



Finally, someone with some common sense.


----------



## Readie (Oct 1, 2013)

'If I wanted to go somewhere where they worship an old lady with blue hair and have stricken the letter 'H' from the spoken language, I'll go to Australia. At least they have sun and sand there........'

Australia is a fantastic country with so much to see. I love the 'she's be right' way of life too. Big country with big hearted people.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 1, 2013)

I've been told by a few Australian friends (outside of the forum) that Californians (real, native ones, not weird transplants that are usually seen in the news) are close to Aussies.

I've always wanted to make the trip down there to see for myself (and then jump over to New Zealand for some trout fishing), perhaps one day I'll find an excuse to do it!


----------



## Readie (Oct 1, 2013)

Luckily I have the perfect excuse to visit Au Tas. My old school in Melbourne is very keen on ex pupils networking and keeping in touch. Regular reunions / events are held too... so, when one matches up to our availability the missus I will be heading 'down under'.
I'm not that keen on a 24 hour flight but, there is no alternative these days as all the regular passenger liners that travelled to and fro are long gone.
I have so many happy memories of the sheer space that Au / Tas has to offer. Maybe that's why I like France so much as it too has room to breath in.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 1, 2013)

.













































































bacon


----------



## Readie (Oct 1, 2013)

Bacon indeed.
Have you had your rasher today?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Bacon wrapped in bacon and marinated in Spitfire and spices old chap?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2013)

The Rules of Bacon, nah, those are the rules of life but they need added Sheila's and booze...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow, this thread has looped. Good to see it bacon on track now though.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2013)

Bacon!
Bacon!
Bacon!!!!


----------



## Readie (Oct 2, 2013)

Njaco said:


> .
> View attachment 244460




Like it... I showed by lad and he agreed wholeheartedly with you Chris.

We have just had a bacon sandwich fir lunch as it happens.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ode to Bacon

Oh sweet bacon that comes from above,
You had me at hello – it was pure piggy love.
You are everything I need or wanted in a meat.
With you sweet lover on my tongue, I feel so darn complete.

I love to watch you sizzle and pop on that grill.
Your oozing fat’s delicious, your texture is a thrill.
You get along with everyone but can stand on your own.
If taste was a kingdom, you’d have a porky throne.

I come before you now to get down on my knee.
If you say yes, dear Bacon, I’d just die in jubilee.
I’d love you till forever, I’d never say goodbye.
The day I’d stop loving is the day that piglets fly.

(KB)

Ode to Bacon (And How I Love Thee)



Ode to bacon and how I love thee,

For without you and your salty goodness,
Your meaty charms,
I’d be quite hungry.
Oh bacon,
how wonderful you make the world.
You’re the one food that improves everything it touches,
Other than cheese or peanut butter of course.
Just one slice of you,
Or maybe two or three,
And a mediocre sandwich becomes divine,
A dull salad turns tasty.
And luckily for me,
Bacon can be eaten anytime of day,
In anyway, with any dish,
It’s a versatile crunchy meat,
A delicious treat.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 2, 2013)

That (sniff,) was just beautiful!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2013)

I know *sniff* having a bit of *sniff* a moment here *sniff*.....


----------



## Readie (Oct 2, 2013)

Been cutting up onions to put in your bacon sandwich?

Bacon, fried crispy, crispy fried onion and a relish ( I won't make any suggestions but you know whats the best one to use) in a crusty white bread roll.

Yum


----------



## Njaco (Oct 2, 2013)

Speaking of sandwich......

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2013)

What is it you eat then young man?
Pop-Tarts dipped or deep fried in bacon fat?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2013)

My God, I'm sick. That almost looks good.


----------



## Readie (Oct 2, 2013)

'A chocolate pop tart bacon sandwich?'

That takes the biscuit


----------



## Njaco (Oct 2, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> My God, I'm sick. That almost looks good.



Matt, sit down in your favorite comfy chair. Lean back and close your eyes. Now imagine: Two wafers of cookie-like goodness that tastes of chocolate with a chewy filling of chocolatey goo. As you bite down and your teeth pass through this cookie/chocolate confection they hit the warm sparkling slice of bacon. Bacon. Now the smell waffs up to your nostrils and your face muscles involuntarily twitch into a grin. You want to open your eyes, to see that this is for real but reason prevails as you don't want to spoil the moment. You keep your eyes closed. With one swift vice-like pressure of your mouth, you break off a piece of pop-tart along with a portion of the bacon which still keeps itself attached to the rest of the slice with gooey strands that slowly snap as you start to crunch down on the mass of chocolate and bacon.


Heaven.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh God...now John will want to put mustard on that...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2013)

That it was, think I'll have some bacon to celebrate...


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 2, 2013)

How about some s'mores???


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2013)

Chris finally combined his two FAVORITE foods. It's about time!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2013)

If you cut yourself while slicing the bacon......


----------



## Readie (Oct 3, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Oh God...now John will want to put mustard on that...




Chocolate and bacon? I need a lie down with a mustard head bandage....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Lie down relax to the light sound of Rolls Royce Merlin....crack open a Spitfire with a large G/T on the side, while waiting for the full English breakfast, with everything, is getting prepared....


----------



## Readie (Oct 3, 2013)

and a mustard head bandage... I am having the horrors about chocolate AND bacon.
It just seem normal to me Jan.
Maybe I'm just old fashioned


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2013)

....or just better know, how to enjoy the finer things in life...


----------



## Readie (Oct 3, 2013)

Hopefully I have learnt that 

Now... where's the pan.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2013)

1 kg of bacon, check.
Onions, check.
Steak, check.
Spices, check.
Good quality beer, check.
.....


----------



## Readie (Oct 3, 2013)

Check... its time to eat drink


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Chris finally combined his two FAVORITE foods. It's about time!



You forget what started this thread......


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> You forget what started this thread......


Bacon!!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Matt, sit down in your favorite comfy chair. Lean back and close your eyes. Now imagine: Two wafers of cookie-like goodness that tastes of chocolate with a chewy filling of chocolatey goo. As you bite down and your teeth pass through this cookie/chocolate confection they hit the warm sparkling slice of bacon. Bacon. Now the smell waffs up to your nostrils and your face muscles involuntarily twitch into a grin. You want to open your eyes, to see that this is for real but reason prevails as you don't want to spoil the moment. You keep your eyes closed. With one swift vice-like pressure of your mouth, you break off a piece of pop-tart along with a portion of the bacon which still keeps itself attached to the rest of the slice with gooey strands that slowly snap as you start to crunch down on the mass of chocolate and bacon.
> 
> 
> Heaven.



Your almost a like a pedophile. I swear I've read that in Penthouse Forums. Only there was a climax at the end.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2013)

Believe me, eat that and you will!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2013)

When I read that, I kept hearing this tacky music playing in the background.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Your almost a like a pedophile. I swear I've read that in Penthouse Forums. Only there was a climax at the end.


How do know you that he didn't?


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh god... bacon to porn in one page.

NURSE....


----------



## Njaco (Oct 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> Oh god... bacon to porn in one page.
> 
> NURSE....




and YOU gotta keep it going??

,


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2013)

Bacon clad Nurses!!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

I have had bacon at breakfast lunch today. Got the taste for it now I have found a decent cut.

I crisp up the fat and watch, mouth watering as the rashers go lovely and crunchy.

Se what this thread has done to me?

I've gone potty


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2013)

Bacon for breakfast and lunch? While I admire your effort, I can't eat bacon two meals in a row. The first meal is great, but my arteries harden and I sleep through the next meal everytime. I've gotten where I pretty much only eat bacon for dinner.


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm not sure bacon is THAT good for you either... but, its nice.
Maybe tomorrow should be a 'bacon free day'.... maybe


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> Maybe tomorrow should be a 'bacon free day'.... maybe



Blasphemy!!!!!


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

I did say 'maybe' 


You buggers have got me addicted to bacon. AND I have put the mustard pot to one side ( for the time being too)

Ummmm.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> Maybe tomorrow should be a 'bacon free day'.... maybe


Heretic!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> I'm not sure bacon is THAT good for you either... but, its nice.
> Maybe tomorrow should be a 'bacon free day'.... maybe



Thats kind of like giving up oxygen, you can but why would you want to??????


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok ok...

I have 32 rashers in the fridge and a permanently hungry 16 year old lad.
Bacon tomorrow to fortify ourselves for the football in the afternoon.

Oh well, the bacon free thought didn't last long eh hahahaha.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Vintage bacon, like fine boo.....whisky!


----------



## yulzari (Oct 4, 2013)

Readie said:


> I did say 'maybe'
> 
> 
> You buggers have got me addicted to bacon. AND I have put the mustard pot to one side ( for the time being too)
> ...



But not the brown sauce bottle surely?


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2013)

yulzari said:


> But not the brown sauce bottle surely?




Shhhh.... you'll let the cat out the bag John. Mustard mixed in brown sauce is lovely


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2013)

Only for breakfast and lunch? Here is my meal plan for the next couple of days...

Breakfast: Bacon
Lunch: Bacon
Dinner: Bacon


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2013)

Just saying....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Only for breakfast and lunch? Here is my meal plan for the next couple of days...
> 
> Breakfast: Bacon
> Lunch: Bacon
> Dinner: Bacon



and what about snacks in between.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2013)

Bacon-Tarts....?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2013)

Is that bacon or tarts or Both...


----------



## Readie (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm working on two recipes today...

1) Bacon and veg pie with home made pastry.
2) Bacon onion burgers griddled on the super hot plate.

Yum.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2013)

You go man! Eating bacon that often will make you happy, but close to death.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Bacon, ham, burger, cheese, onions, jalapenos....etc..tasty!


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Experiment 3 this afternoon.

Chicken, mushroom and bacon pie.
I was going to do a bacon mushroom pie but, I didn't have enough bacon in the fridge....
PPP you may say


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Not enough bacon in the fridge!!??


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 6, 2013)

Ready quote; " I didn't have enough bacon in the fridge...."
Sacrilege man, just pure sacrilege.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Couldn't be worse, than if he started to drink alcohol free beer, that's, that's, that's just......wrong!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2013)

there are several things in this world that should not be allowed:

Beer-flavored water is one...this is just wrong and the people that produce/sell this should be tried for crimes against humanity.

Sugar-free chocolate is another. The clown that invented this should be kicked in the marble-bag. Repeatedly.

Turkey Bacon. WTF were they thinking with this one?? Seriously? Condemning the creator of this to hell for an eternity is letting them off way to easy, in my opinion...


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Turkey bacon?
Turkey Bacon as we know it today was created and launched by Louis Rich part of Oscar Mayer in 1987. The concept creator was Bob Howard and Gary Winchester led development of the final product.
It seems that the offenders were your own countrymen Dave


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2013)

Readie said:


> Turkey bacon?
> Turkey Bacon as we know it today was created and launched by Louis Rich part of Oscar Mayer in 1987. The concept creator was *Bob Howard and Gary Winchester* led development of the final product.
> It seems that the offenders were your own countrymen Dave


I dunno...with names like those, I think they were sent here from the Crown to undermine our society...


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Ready quote; " I didn't have enough bacon in the fridge...."
> Sacrilege man, just pure sacrilege.



The perpetrator in league with a certain 2 Labrador's has confessed to fridge visits  and bacon sandwich scoffing....
The fine was an enforced march  to the local supermarket to replenish Dad's bacon stock.
Any protests of innocence, hardship and brutality  were dismissed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Plus no mobile, I-Pad, computer, or any connection with the outside world for week!


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Plus no mobile, I-Pad, computer, or any connection with the outside world for week!



AND... the confiscation of his season ticket.
I try to be reasonable and think the punishment should fit the crime but,..... bacon scoffing is worse than marrying a catholic in my house


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Or becoming a supporter of your 'favourite' team.....


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I dunno...with names like those, I think they were sent here from the Crown to undermine our society...



The Oscar Mayer chap was a German immigrant to the USA 
The perfidious English are innocent (for once) after all who the **** wants to eat reformed turkey as 'bacon'... we don't


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Or becoming a supporter of your 'favourite' team.....



Bloody hell...a MAN U supporter? Man the drawbridge we are under attack


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Observe those that stole bacon....

Thomas Atkins (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing 15 lbs weight of bacon, value 6 shillings the property of George Seager 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

Thomas Atkins (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing Bacon. Borough 
Sentence: 5 Calendar months hard labour 

Thomas Bennett (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing 15 lbs weight of bacon, value 6 shillings the property of George Seager 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

Thomas Bennett (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing bacon .Borough 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard labour 

John Brown (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing Wheat 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

Josiah Brown (Prison record) 
Offence: On 3rd Jan.1850 at Odell stealing 10 fowls the value of 15 shillings the property of John Ward of Odell 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

Josiah Brown (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing 10 fowls.F.Ex. 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

Robert Brown (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing Oak 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

Henry Cartwright (Prison record) 
Offence: Having on 13th January 1850 stolen certain fowls to wit one **** fowl and three hen fowls of the goods and chattels of George Mallers of Harlington shoemaker 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

Thomas Cook (Prison record) 
Offence: On 27th August 1853 at Ridgmont stealing one half bushel of apples value 2 shillings the property of George Jones 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

Thomas Dennis (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing Potatoes 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

William Freeman (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing a Horse rug 
Sentence: 5 Calendar months Hard Labour 

Joseph Garner (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing Florins 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

William Ansell Godfrey (Prison record) 
Offence: Obtaining Cheques by False Pretences 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

Thomas Hack (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing Wheat 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

Thomas Harris (Prison record) 
Offence: Receiving stolen Goods 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

John Hill (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing Coats 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

James Huckle (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing Wheat 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour 

Mary Ann Lane (Prison record) 
Offence: Stealing Linen,f.ex. Fully committed 15 November 1850 
Sentence: 5 Calendar months Hard Labour 

Mary Anne Lane (Prison record) 
Offence: On 3rd November instant at St.Paul Bedford stealing 3 damask table cloths value 3 shillings and sixpence and other articles of the goods of John Main Priest 
Sentence: 5 Calendar Months Hard Labour


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Soft treatment. I thought we bundled all the bacon nickers off to Australia....or, if they were really really bad Oldham


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Aaah....bumped off to the colonies?


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

It was a kindness....


----------



## Njaco (Oct 6, 2013)

Beer-flavored water? Are U serious???? WTF!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Beer-flavored water? Are U serious???? WTF!!!!!


Yep...near-beer types (any brand that ends with NA) should be outlawed


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Aye....
That stuff that they use after they've been hosing the floor....Bud...something and Mill.....whatever...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey, in all fairness, St. pauli girl and Heineken even have a NA line...and it's a tragedy when you go into a bar, look and see St. pauli Girl there and come to find it's NA


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 6, 2013)

Beer flavoured water!!!! That's just wrong.

If you really want that sort of thing, just plumb your house with beer!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG_wfMK7dko_


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

How many did go?


----------



## Readie (Oct 7, 2013)

When all else fails bacon and tea will see us through....

For those about to fry we salute you


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Think rolls with bacon, egg and accessories, is on the menu this week....


----------



## Readie (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice, I like those breakfast rolls. 

Menu | Cap'n Jaspers | Serving fine food in Plymouth's Barbican since 1978

Fancy popping down for a 'fisherman's breakfast' ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Will it include Spitfire?


----------



## Readie (Oct 7, 2013)

Could do, but a 'fishermans' is best enjoyed at dawn watching the suns rise. The wheeling gulls, the returning fishing boats, a few bikers, cops finishing nights and revellers who have yet to go home. Great atmosphere and food.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

....and a pleasant conversation about the glorious empire in general..


----------



## mikewint (Oct 8, 2013)

Any plans for Oct 12?
Ozarks Bacon Fest – a tribute to Bacon, Bourbon Beer Location: Ozark Empire Fairgrounds E-Plex, 3001 N. Grant 
Date: Oct 12 
Time: check for details 
Admission: Regular Admission: $30/nVIP Admission - $45 
Phone: 417-862-1010 ext. 351 
Website: Ozarks Bacon Fest | A salute to Bacon, Bourbon Beer 
Tickets give guests access to a bacon-infused wonderland where the Ozark’s best chefs prepare amazing creative bacon snacks. National brands, artisan bacon-makers, and bacon purveyors display, sample, and sell a multitude of bacon and bacon inspired products. The best mixologists and brewers hand out bacon-inspired cocktails, beer and wine. And in honoring bacon in all its glory, Ozarks Bacon Fest will be holding a Bacon Eating Contest, a Best Bacon Recipe contest and a Bacon Art contest.
A $30 admission ticket allows you samples of Bacon and bacon infused and inspired foods, local and regional beers, wines and spirits. Shop local and regional companies that offer items to enhance your inner “foodie” – both in and out of the kitchen!
For the REAL Bacon LOVER there is a $45 VIP Pass. This allows entry into the event one hour before the doors open to the public, one Ozarks Bacon Fest t-shirt plus a VIP Ozarks Bacon Fest gift bag with assorted bacon inspired goodies.


----------



## Readie (Oct 8, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and a pleasant conversation about the glorious empire in general..



Being Plymouth with our RM boys getting blown up there are more pressing global matters to discuss...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 8, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Any plans for Oct 12?
> Ozarks Bacon Fest – a tribute to Bacon, Bourbon Beer Location: Ozark Empire Fairgrounds E-Plex, 3001 N. Grant
> Date: Oct 12
> Time: check for details
> ...



O. M. G.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2013)

The question is....are you going along Mike?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)

Bacon, Beer, Bourbon, they forgot one b, birds....broads!


----------



## yulzari (Oct 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> Nice, I like those breakfast rolls.
> 
> Menu | Cap'n Jaspers | Serving fine food in Plymouth's Barbican since 1978
> 
> Fancy popping down for a 'fisherman's breakfast' ?



Don't know about Cap'n Jaspers but a fish lunch at Platters on the Barbican and dinner at Positanos are planned for mid November. Any greasy spoon establishments left in Plymouth for a fry up breakfast?


----------



## mikewint (Oct 9, 2013)

Springfield MO is about 3hrs from here but for $30 not bad....H*lls Bells I can eat $30 worth od bread...


----------



## Readie (Oct 9, 2013)

'Don't know about Cap'n Jaspers but a fish lunch at Platters on the Barbican and dinner at Positanos are planned for mid November. Any greasy spoon establishments left in Plymouth for a fry up breakfast? '

The Cafe by the Park, in West Hoe. Pop it into trip advisor.
Nikki's cooked breakfasts are very good.

Greasy Spoons? The Hideaway Cafe in Faraday Mill is nice too.

Enjoy


----------



## yulzari (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank 'ee John m'lover.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Any plans for Oct 12?
> Ozarks Bacon Fest – a tribute to Bacon, Bourbon Beer Location: Ozark Empire Fairgrounds E-Plex, 3001 N. Grant
> Date: Oct 12
> Time: check for details
> ...



My god, it's Valhalla!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 10, 2013)

Life has just reached a new level:

A Bacon taco...


----------



## Readie (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice. Just goes to prove where there is a will there's a way.
Tomorrow is an early start at 0500 followed by a mega trough on bacon and toasted bagels.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 10, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Life has just reached a new level:
> 
> A Bacon taco...
> 
> View attachment 244939



As they would say in a Guinness Beer commercial, BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2013)

That is! I've seen bacon bowls, but the taco rocks!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 10, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> That is! I've seen bacon bowls, but the taco rocks!



IT DO, IT DO!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2013)

Bacon taco, hell yeah!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2013)

Pulled some bacon out of the freezer. Anticipating a chef's salad... With BACON!!


----------



## Readie (Oct 11, 2013)

Sounds good Matt.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2013)

Me want!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 11, 2013)

Then you'll need this:

Bacon Toothpaste - Archie McPhee Co.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2013)

Much as I like bacon, think I'm going to have to pass on the bacon toothpaste...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Same here! 

Slight chance of a bacon overload!


----------



## Readie (Oct 12, 2013)

A bacon overload? having you been drinking Jan?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

You know, I think that we're allowed heavier vehicles in Sweden, since our trucks can weigh up to 60+ ton, so, if I demand too much, you'll have an overload, know what I mean?

Think our trucks today are 60+ ton and 25,25 m....


----------



## Readie (Oct 12, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> You know, I think that we're allowed heavier vehicles in Sweden, since our trucks can weigh up to 60+ ton, so, if I demand too much, you'll have an overload, know what I mean?
> 
> Think our trucks today are 60+ ton and 25,25 m....



A political hot potato in the EU. Looks like 60 tonne's will the norm soon.
Which is great until it has has to stop in an emergency and the laws of physics take over....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Think that they'd stick to what they're used to old boy!
Typical, when politicians get some dead time on their hands, they start to think.......well, you know what I mean...

G&T?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2013)

that's news to me ....politicians thinking...just sayin'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Oct 13, 2013)

That's an oxymoron 'the thinking politician'....
Be a good name for a pub though


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> that's news to me ....politicians thinking...just sayin'



Sorry Wayne, bad choice of word there....


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> You know, I think that we're allowed heavier vehicles in Sweden, since our trucks can weigh up to 60+ ton, so, if I demand too much, you'll have an overload, know what I mean?
> 
> Think our trucks today are 60+ ton and 25,25 m....



Thats interesting. I know we have weight limits here but when Marcel visited in April, he and I were talking about the size of regular cars and how they are so much bigger here in the USA. I didn't know that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)

"During a recent 50-miles drive in Sweden as part of a Volvo event hosting North American truck editors, I got first-hand experience on a rigid truck and drawbar trailer combination with a total length of 25.25 meters (83 feet). The combined gross weight was 60 metric tons (132,277 pounds). Actually, the trailer was a combination of a two-axle dolly with its fifth wheel hooked to an ordinary three-axle 13.6 meter (44.6 foot) semitrailer, creating a freestanding vehicle that attaches to the rigid truck.

In contrast, most of Europe sets maximum tractor and semitrailer lengths at 16.5 meters (44.6 feet) or rigid truck and drawbar trailer to 18.75 meters (59 feet), both with gross combination weights of 40 tons."


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Thats interesting. I know we have weight limits here but when Marcel visited in April, he and I were talking about the size of regular cars and how they are so much bigger here in the USA. I didn't know that.


.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)

American cars are.....sorry, WAS, in the right, proper and correct size!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Here's the rest of the article,


Volvo's 750-Horsepower Truck and Sweden's Longer, Heavier Trucks

November 4, 2011 | by Sven-Erik Lindstrand, HDT European Editor

What makes a truck and engine manufacturer want to launch a 750-horsepower engine for standard trucks? Volvo already offered its 16-liter inline six cylinder engine with overhead camshaft, four valves per cylinder and unit injectors, capable of 700 horsepower.

"With the Volvo 750-horsepower, we can offer our customers a truck with absolute top performance, good fuel efficiency and extremely low emissions, "said Staffan Jufors, president and CEO of Volvo Trucks during the September launch of the 750-horsepower version of the 16-liter powerplant.

Maybe that is not the entire explanation. Continental Europe already suffers from overcrowded highways. Traffic can be stalled for hours, not only in case of roadwork or an accident, but also because of more vehicles than the road was designed to handle.

How is Europe to meet the constant growing transport needs? Longer, heavier and more powerful trucks may be the answer, says Anders Ahlback, head of the Area of Advance for Transport, Chalmers University of Technology in Gothenburg, Sweden. 

Of course, this is the same debate we're having here in the U.S.

On both sides of the Atlantic, the idea is that more freight can be carried by fewer vehicles. This in turn reduces fuel consumption and climate impact in relation to the transport work being undertaken, Ahlback says.

This would tie in well to EU's tough climate targets. The EU has decided to reduce emissions of greenhouse gases from the transport sector by 20% between 2008 and 2030.

If more countries in Europe decided to follow Sweden's and Finland's example and allowed truck rigs of up to 25.25 meters (83 feet) in length and 60 ton (132,279 pounds), one in every three semi-trailers on Europe's roads would no longer be needed, Ahlback concludes.

Runs smoothly

During a recent 50-miles drive in Sweden as part of a Volvo event hosting North American truck editors, I got first-hand experience on a rigid truck and drawbar trailer combination with a total length of 25.25 meters (83 feet). The combined gross weight was 60 metric tons (132,277 pounds). Actually, the trailer was a combination of a two-axle dolly with its fifth wheel hooked to an ordinary three-axle 13.6 meter (44.6 foot) semitrailer, creating a freestanding vehicle that attaches to the rigid truck.

In contrast, most of Europe sets maximum tractor and semitrailer lengths at 16.5 meters (44.6 feet) or rigid truck and drawbar trailer to 18.75 meters (59 feet), both with gross combination weights of 40 tons.

Our trip went from the Volvo Truck Corporation Vehicle Demo Center in Gothenburg, Sweden, to a truckstop in Vargarda along the E20 highway - a major truck road to the Swedish capital of Stockholm. The COE model FH16 with 750 horsepower and a maximum torque of 2,600 pounds-feet runs very quiet, although its rude power always feels present.

The Volvo I-Shift automated transmission is fitted as the only choice. It has been designed to handle the engine's high torque. There's no clutch pedal, but it is possible to press a button to maintain a high-rev power mode for high torque during a hill climb.

The FH16-750 is designed for the most demanding special-permit heavy hauling of up to 250 tons (551,155 pounds). But it's also for transporters who want or need to maintain a steady pace regardless of the topography. For these fast long-haul duties, there is a solo drive axle as a fuel-efficient alternative. 

Interestingly, the drawbar trailer, in spite of the increased length, follows as well as, if not better than, as a semitrailer through bends, including roundabouts.

Sweden's longer trucks

Sweden, home of Volvo Truck Corp., is the fifth largest country in Europe and its surface is about the same as the state of California. It's a narrow but long nation with only 9 million inhabitants. Of those, two-thirds live in the southern third. If you start driving in the most southern part and headed north beyond the Arctic circle, the distance you would travel would be the same as it would if you drove south to Milan, Italy.

In this vast country, long vehicle combinations have been a long tradition. In 1966 a length limitation of 24 meters (78.7 feet) was introduced along with a 52 metric ton GCW limit (114,640 pounds). Before that year, trucks could be as long as you wanted, but in practical terms the longest were about 30 meters (98.4 feet).

Instead of tractor and semitrailer, most long-haul trucking in Sweden takes place with this type of rigid truck with drawbar trailers. Most are 24 meters (78.7 feet) long. The concept makes it possible to carry one 20-foot intermodal container on the rigid truck's 25-foot cargo space and a 40-foot container on the drawbar trailer and its 40.5 foot platform. 

Volvo has been trying to get the European Union to introduce the Scandinavian 25.25-meter modular system in other European countries. 

Just as in the U.S., politicians in continental Europe are resisting the longer vehicles. How is this going to affect the inner cities and small villages in rural areas? The fact is that in Sweden the rigid truck with its drawbar trailer runs days and nights on highways only. The trailer is, as said, often an regular semitrailer, hooked up on a dolly's fifth wheel.
Once arriving to its destination, the trailer is docked to a warehouse for unloading and new load, while the rigid truck is free to drive around for to-the-door deliveries and pick-ups.
Germany has made some trials with modular combinations, and the Netherlands are well on their way. Denmark allows such trucks on a big portion of its highway network and Norway has just started to try.

Another common criticism of the longer, heavier vehicles is that they will damage roadways. It is not a vehicle's total weight that is relevant when assessing the effects trucks have on road wear, it is the weight per axle. The EU's limit of 11.5 tons (23,353 pounds) of axle pressure is, therefore, more relevant when looking at the effects of road wear than limiting total vehicle weight.
The most common 25.25-meter (83 foot) modular truck systems have seven or eight axles, compared with 18.75-meter (59 foot) trucks, which have five or six axles. Consequently, the longer modular systems have a lower average weight per axle, and the total weight that a road is exposed to is considerably reduced if every third truck is removed from the roads throughout Europe.

Vehicle Spec:

Model: FH16-750 6x2R
Wheelbase: 4600 mm
Cab: Globetrotter XL (L2H3) 
Engine: D16G-750 (Euro 5)
Gearbox: I-Shift (ATO3512D)
Rear Axle: RS1370HV, Hub reduction
Axle Ratio: 3.61-1
Fuel Tank: 570 Liters
Adblue (DEF): 125 Liters
Tires Steer: 355/55 R 22.5
Tires Drive: 315/70 R 22.5
Tires Tag:	385/55 R 22.5
Other: Volvo engine Brake + 375 kW , also a Voith transmission retarder
Full Dynafleet
Rigid / Dolly / Semi-Trailer - Cargo swap body
GCW:	60 tons (132,277 lb.)


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2013)

I love this


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFMiBl9_kMY_


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## mikewint (Oct 17, 2013)

Well I have either Great news or terrible news for you, depending....
Men trying to conceive may want to hold off on the bacon.

According to a new study from Harvard University, the intake of processed meat is associated with lower semen quality in men. Researchers from the Harvard School of Public Health presented on the link between bacon and male fertility at the 2013 American Society for Reproductive Medicine conference Monday.

Drawing their male subjects from Massachusetts General Hospital Fertility Center, the team analyzed sperm samples of 156 volunteers and compared them to each participant's food intake, as reported on a food intake questionnaire. After adjusting their statistical models for other factors, such as age and body mass index, the team found a negative association between processed meat -- including hamburgers, hot dogs and bacon -- and sperm quality.

"Processed meat was associated with lower sperm concentration and morphology," lead researcher Dr. Myriam Afeiche, of the university's Department of Nutrition, wrote in an email to The Huffington Post. (Morphology refers to the structure and appearance of the sperm.)

While the team found that eating more than one serving of bacon, or other processed meats, related to diminished semen quality, the study also noted a positive association between male fertility and fish consumption.

According to the research, white meat fish like cod and halibut were associated with a higher percentage of normal sperm. Salmon, tuna and other dark meat fish, on the other hand, were related to a higher total sperm count.


----------



## yulzari (Oct 17, 2013)

So some sort of fish bacon would seem in order?


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 17, 2013)

So, if I eat enough bacon, I don't need to get 'the snip'?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 17, 2013)

Wrap it in bacon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Oct 18, 2013)

yulzari said:


> So some sort of fish bacon would seem in order?




Ummm.... do you remember when a lot of pork (inc bacon) tasted faintly of fish in the late 1970's? The farmers fed the pigs fish meal.
Bloody revolting and I didn't buy any pork for years.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2013)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2013)

Njaco said:


> .
> View attachment 245986



Mmmmm, free bacon!!!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2013)

ohhhh, turtles!!!!

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Oct 24, 2013)

Very good. 
I may try to create one this weekend


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 24, 2013)

"....I may try to create one this weekend "

Don't you have some serious weather heading your way to worry about ...?


----------



## Readie (Oct 24, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> "....I may try to create one this weekend "
> 
> Don't you have some serious weather heading your way to worry about ...?



We have battened down the West Country hatches Michael. 
I'd better get in some supplies to weather the storm with.... bacon,cumberland sausages, bacon and... bacon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2013)

Tacos and Bacon!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2013)

Readie said:


> We have battened down the West Country hatches Michael.
> I'd better get in some supplies to weather the storm with.... bacon,cumberland sausages, bacon and... bacon



You almost forgot bacon old boy!



Matt308 said:


> Tacos and Bacon!!!



......and booze!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 29, 2013)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Oct 29, 2013)

Only from a Boar Chris...

I'll get my own coat


----------



## Marcel (Oct 29, 2013)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 246554



Tried to make them here, Chris, but they only want to grow vegetables.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2013)

Readie said:


> Only from a Boar Chris...
> 
> I'll get my own coat


That's really bad, John...but I sure laughed my azz off!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2013)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 246554



Win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2013)

+1 or WTF that means.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow.
This is a new low even for us!
All the same, I am proud to be associated with such as you-all!
I think...
Maybe I'll change my mind in the morning, but for now,..
Rock on!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2013)

Rock out!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

Alright folks...just ran across the mother of all Bacon meme sites.

You're welcome.

Baconcoma.com | Because Bacon Makes Everything Better!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Well I have either Great news or terrible news for you, depending....
> Men trying to conceive may want to hold off on the bacon.
> 
> According to a new study from Harvard University, the intake of processed meat is associated with lower semen quality in men. Researchers from the Harvard School of Public Health presented on the link between bacon and male fertility at the 2013 American Society for Reproductive Medicine conference Monday.
> ...




True bacon IS NOT processed in any way shape or fashion.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh, thats an awesome site!!!

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2013)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Oh, thats an awesome site!!!
> 
> .
> View attachment 246631

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Oct 31, 2013)

I overdid the bacon bagel this morning.

Toasted bagel, butter, the unmentionable thing that begins with 'm' and 8 rashers....

I have been farting all day... and Mrs R is not amused

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2013)

the unmentionable thing beginning with 'm'?
Don't tell me you had Milliband for breakfast !!!


----------



## Readie (Oct 31, 2013)

Airframes said:


> the unmentionable thing beginning with 'm'?
> Don't tell me you had Milliband for breakfast !!!



Hahaha.... not quite, its something that I'm rather fond of... but seems to upset our unruly trans-Atlantic chums


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2013)

M, eh? Perhaps that quintessentially English breakfast preserve? Am I allowed to mention marmalade? Oh look, I did, I mentioned - _Marmalade_ !!
Or was it - Marmite ?!!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 31, 2013)

Murkey = Mock Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a Turkey in "Her Majesty's Service", if my "English" is correct.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2013)

Or Mock Turtle?


----------



## silence (Oct 31, 2013)

Readie said:


> Hahaha.... not quite, its something that I'm rather fond of... but seems to upset our unruly trans-Atlantic chums



OK, I give. What the hell is it??


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2013)

silence said:


> OK, I give. What the hell is it??


Mustard

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 31, 2013)

I just found the perfect accompaniment to bacon bagels:


Maple Bourbon Bacon Jam









> Maple Bourbon Bacon Jam
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> ...


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 31, 2013)

I can feel my arteries blocking as I type.....


----------



## silence (Nov 1, 2013)

If they're not already blocked then you're behind the game. I sentence you to BLTs for a year with bacon chips on the side and a bacon shake to drink. Hop to it!


----------



## Readie (Nov 1, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> I just found the perfect accompaniment to bacon bagels:
> Maple Bourbon Bacon Jam



I know you NZ boys are a bit odd but, jam and bacon?

Its as bizarre as peanut jelly sandwiches that the yanks insist on eating.



'CLANG'.... 'er, what's that doctor?'

'That Mr R is your left ventricle shutting...'


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh Kermit, you always crack me up.


----------



## Readie (Nov 1, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Oh Kermit, you always crack me up.



Hang on a minute.... you're a doctor 

Perhaps a healthy eating thread may be in order....


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2013)

Readie said:


> Hang on a minute.... you're a doctor
> 
> Perhaps a healthy eating thread may be in order....


A healthy eating thread? Really?

And that would have, what, perhaps one or two posts in it before it died of loneliness?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 1, 2013)

And now for something completely different (../un-baconned, non-porked et sans la mustard)

ions (not irons), plasma, flames and science yay 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7_8Gc_Llr8_

The vid a few below that called the Original Double Slit, is also a perfect example similar to an un-viewed/un-recorded double slit quantum wave function as well!

Why Do You Make People Look Stupid? is also of valid points, as is How A Wing Works too.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2013)

Will that fry bacon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Will that fry bacon?



No matter what, it all leads back to bacon doesn't it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2013)

Always


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> No matter what, it all leads back to bacon doesn't it.



And why wouldn't it?


----------



## Readie (Nov 2, 2013)

The large bacon sandwich routine with my lad is in place.
He now makes a better sarnie than I do....

Displaced former 'king of the bacon pan'.... but, with a secret supply of m******* do I care?


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't know how I didn't see this thread until recently. I must have by-passed it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2013)

VBF-13 said:


> I don't know how I didn't see this thread until recently. I must have by-passed it.


We tend to keep it camouflaged since we're known to be greedy with our bacon.


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 2, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> We tend to keep it camouflaged since we're known to be greedy with our bacon.


I guess I can't blame you for hogging it. Fat chance I'll ever turn it down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2013)

And we keep the covers on the server, just in case the aroma leaks out ..............
Haven't figured out how to stop the sound of "sizzzle" yet though .................


----------



## Readie (Nov 2, 2013)

:By jove... has our secret leaked out? 
Did the spy's in space see the vapour?

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo.......


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2013)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 2, 2013)

Readie said:


> :By jove... has our secret leaked out?
> Did the spy's in space see the vapour?
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo.......


You were ratted out. I can't tell you by whom, I don't rat on my bacon-loving friends.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2013)

Meanwhile at NSA Headquarters............

"Yes, there is a small group @ ww2aircraft.net plotting something called "Bacon", should we send in the drones????"


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2013)

"Frying Pan One to Frying Pan Two...Check your fire!"


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 2, 2013)

Njaco said:


> "Frying Pan One to Frying Pan Two...Check your fire!"


Angela Merkel, here. Sorry, you got the wrong number.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

I see a new "Like" button. OMG, what have I done???????


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 246950



Ah Ha! just today, a rather attractive blonde has moved into the apartment across the road from my house. I'm off to the shop to buy some bacon .............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Readie said:


> I overdid the bacon bagel this morning.
> 
> Toasted bagel, butter, the unmentionable thing that begins with 'm' and 8 rashers....
> 
> I have been farting all day... and Mrs R is not amused



Clearly not as amused as you are!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Oh Kermit, you always crack me up.



Something that Ms. Piggy would say, while Kermit is eating bacon....crackalacking!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2013)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 3, 2013)

Just like Tesco pork/bacon/bangers etc etc... full of water

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 3, 2013)

Why else:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

THE MEANING OF LIFE.


Thank you so much Mike. Thank you. thank you............................thank.................


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2013)

When all else fails, there is always bacon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 4, 2013)

Indeed, our economies crumble, society is falling apart, we're fighting half the world seemingly without end but, we have tea, bacon and a cheerful disposition to see us through.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Nov 4, 2013)

Well tea anyway.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Well tea anyway.


Or coffee...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 4, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Or coffee...



Not the same I'm afraid, No empire was built on coffee old bean -)), Tea, the national loaf,rum gin, bovril and the humble potato has sustained generations of victorious Britons.
But, most of all its a pleasant drink that if one should refuse the offer of a cuppa, you would be considered a subversive, a dog hater, or worse of all.. foreign.

Perhaps Immigration policy should include 'tea drinking' as well as being able to sing all the verses of 'God save the Queen'...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2013)

And appreciate Marmalade ............


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2013)

The soil.
The elevation.
The climate.
The sunshine.
The rain.
The tea.

Body.
Mind.
Equanimity.
Harmony.
Water.
Tea.
***
_The Minister of Leaves_

Better to be deprived of food for three days, than tea for one. – Ancient Chinese Proverb

While there is tea, there is hope. – Sir Arthur Pinero

There are few hours in life more agreeable than the hour devoted to the ceremony known as afternoon tea. – Henry James



Well, I say, chaps......where there's tea, there's civilization!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2013)

Just an observation, but all these great dynasties that were fueled by tea rose to great heights over history, true...however, note that the United States has only been on the world stage for less than 250 years and has achieved all this because of Coffee!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2013)

.....I always thought that it was thanks to Bacon!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2013)

Don't think for a moment that Bacon wasn't a big help


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 4, 2013)

Billy has 32 pieces of bacon. He eats 28. What does he have now?

Happiness. Billy has happiness.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Billy has 32 pieces of bacon. He eats 28. What does he have now?
> 
> Happiness. Billy has happiness.



He has Bacon for dinner......


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Two strips of bacon were sizzling away in a frying pan. One said to the other, "Boy, it's hot in here." The other said, "Look, a talking bacon!"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## yulzari (Nov 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> Perhaps Immigration policy should include 'tea drinking' as well as being able to sing all the verses of 'God save the Queen'...


' Lord, grant that Marshal Wade,
May by thy mighty aid,
Victory bring.
May he sedition hush,
and like a torrent rush,
Rebellious Scots to crush,
God save the King.' 

hmm. Maybe not that verse.

Actually there is no official version. In fact Britain has no official national anthem. The oldest recognised set IIRC was:

1.
God save our gracious Queen,
Live long our noble Queen,
God save the Queen!
Send her victorious,
Happy and glorious,
Long to reign over us,
God save the Queen.
2.
Thy choicest gifts in store
On her be pleased to pour,
Long may she reign;
May she defend our laws,
And ever give us cause
To sing with heart and voice,
God save the Queen!
3.
God bless our native land,
May heaven's protective hand
Still guard our shore;
May peace her power extend,
Foe be transformed to friend,
And Britain's power depend
On war no more.
4.
May just and righteous laws
Uphold the public cause,
And bless our isle.
Home of the brave and free,
Fair land and liberty,
We pray that still on thee
Kind heaven may smile.
5.
And not this land alone-
But be thy mercies known
From shore to shore.
Lord, make the nations see
That men should brothers be,
And from one family
The wide world o'er.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 5, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Just an observation, but all these great dynasties that were fueled by tea rose to great heights over history, true...however, note that the United States has only been on the world stage for less than 250 years and has achieved all this because of Coffee!!




Ummm.... like all teenage children America had to different to her parents tea drinking habits. Underneath all the razzamatazz you know you really love tea


----------



## Readie (Nov 5, 2013)

John, I think Jerusalem should be our national anthem.


And did those feet in ancient time 
Walk upon England's mountains green? 
And was the holy Lamb of God 
On England's pleasant pastures seen?
And did the Countenance Divine 
Shine forth upon our clouded hills? 
And was Jerusalem builded here 
Among these dark Satanic Mills?
Bring me my bow of burning gold! 
Bring me my arrows of desire! 
Bring me my spear! O clouds, unfold! 
Bring me my chariot of fire!
I will not cease from mental fight, 
Nor shall my sword sleep in my hand, 
Till we have built Jerusalem
In England's green and pleasant land

A powerful song bound to bring a tear to any blue blooded Englishman's eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2013)

sounds like a Jethro Tull song.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 5, 2013)

Njaco said:


> sounds like a Jethro Tull song.........................




Er no, Emerson Lake Palmer did a version...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2013)

And Jethro Tull helped advance agriculture - before he got bored and turned to music. I've got me coat .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2013)

Bring me my broadsword and clear understanding.
Bring me my cross of gold as a talisman.
Bless with a hard heart those who surround me.
Bless the women and children who firm our hands.
Put our backs to the north wind. Hold fast by the river.
Sweet memories to drive us on for the motherland.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 5, 2013)

Njaco said:


> sounds like a Jethro Tull song.........................



...and after all that poetic nonsense...they are thick, as a brick. sss, sss, SSS, SSIISSiiisss, sssSSSsIIIsSSSIIISSSsssSSIII!!!!


----------



## Readie (Nov 6, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Bring me my broadsword and clear understanding.
> Bring me my cross of gold as a talisman.
> Bless with a hard heart those who surround me.
> Bless the women and children who firm our hands.
> ...




Got me there. Where is this from?


----------



## Readie (Nov 6, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> ...and after all that poetic nonsense...



Jerusalem poetic nonsense?


----------



## yulzari (Nov 6, 2013)

When England regains independence (within the EU) then we can have 'Jerusalem' John.

In the words of Harold II's Housecarls at Senlac, "Ut! Ut! Godemite! Olicrosse!"


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2013)

Poetic nonsense, indeed, ... and from the _West Point_ choir .... for shame, Matt308, , for shame


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yaxVYNGaUU_


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2013)

Jethro Tull from "Broadsword and the Beast" 1982

You have to read the comments underneath. Some dopes think this song is about the Nazis! UUuggghhh.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu-RFt-3zg8_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 6, 2013)

"....Some dopes think this song is about the Nazis! "

Some dopes think all _white_ men are nazis ....  ....


----------



## Readie (Nov 6, 2013)

'When England regains independence (within the EU) then we can have 'Jerusalem' John.'

Wouldn't that be a thing... just England.


----------



## Readie (Nov 6, 2013)

Moving swiftly on....

I have been marinading bacon over the last couple of days.

Piri Piri

A selection of Indian spices and a tikka paste.

Tomorrow's breakfast is the great experiment 
Stand by for custard pie men....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2013)

Leave it to India to ruin a good pork product........


----------



## Readie (Nov 6, 2013)

Eh?... you boys smother bacon in maple syrup. 
and other 'country delights'


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2013)

The only thing better than bacon, is more bacon.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2013)

Readie said:


> Eh?... you boys smother bacon in maple syrup.
> and other 'country delights'



No I do not, the only thing that touches my bacon are my teeth. Om Nom Nom Nom!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2013)

Could this be something, ww2aircraft.net Bacon of the Month Club? 





Maybe time to change avatar....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2013)

Artisan bacon? WTF???? What, they have a cross-stitch marble texture????


----------



## yulzari (Nov 6, 2013)

Your task for today is to say 'beer can' without sounding like you are ordering a Jamaican breakfast.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 6, 2013)

Readie said:


> Jerusalem poetic nonsense?



I only know two bits of poetry.
(Ahem), "Over the lips and past the gums, look out stomach, here she comes!"
And,
"There once was a man from Nantucket....."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2013)

Amen, brother. Poetry is overrated like fooking religion.

I mean honestly. Ever listen to people reading that shite? It's atrocious.

And to properly correct you, Meat, the actual saying is:

We pour this booze,
And we drink this booze,
Because we think it's yummy,
So over the tongue,
And down our throat,
To party in our tummy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 6, 2013)

Honestly,...
The pure poetry of that brings tears to my eyes....
Thank you.
I am only sorry that I can't give you bacon for that!
I wasted my daily bacon earlier. 
Sorry.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2013)

[kicks Meat in the teeth]


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## wuzak (Nov 6, 2013)

I just stumbled across this thread, and reading the OP reminded me of my US trip last year.

In one of the hotels I stayed in (in San Antonio, IIRC) the room service menu had this delight:






Now, I love cheesecake. And had some delightful samples while in the US. But deep fried cheesecake?

So, how would such a thing look? Thank goodness for youtube.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42oUVwyFsZI_

I could feel myself going into diabetic ketoacidosis just watching that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2013)

No No...look above the word "Desserts"...

See it? "Add bacon $1"


----------



## wuzak (Nov 7, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> No No...look above the word "Desserts"...
> 
> See it? "Add bacon $1"



You know....I didn't see that!

Couldn't get past the deep fried cheesecake.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2013)

Sacrilege, you should never have managed to read past that point on the menu...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2013)

Gnomey nails it.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 7, 2013)

How about the cheesburger with bacon........... 
and hold the burger....... just the bun!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2013)

and another monitor is ruined by coffee because of the last few posts!!!!

Hahahahaahahahahaahahha!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Nov 8, 2013)

Last night I jumped down from a flat bed lorry ( semi trailer) and was quite pleased that I'm still flexible enough to do this... that was yesterday ( you can see where this story is going) today, I can hardly walk my right leg / knee is so painful.
I'm not one for sympathy, least of all to myself... yep, I am a silly sod 

The upside is that, I didn't have time to get to the supermarket so tea here is 'if its'.... if its in the fridge we'll have it.

Luckily I have 48 rashers of bacon,kidneys, sausages, eggs, baked beans, mushrooms and hogs pud.

Its mixed grill time !! The two Labradors are now my constant companions and the Read drum is a happy place.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2013)

hogs pud? That just sounds nasty..........lets call it...ummmm...bacon!!


----------



## Readie (Nov 9, 2013)

Its lovely Chris. 
Pork offal pudding 

However, I have been 'eating it' all day today... ummmm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> ...and hogs pud.


I haven't heard that term in years, but if memory serves me right, a "pud" was someting a frustrated schoolboy gave attention to. Like "spanking the monkey" but in this case "pounding the pud".

Oh the joys of the language barries, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2013)

Language barrier? That could be a good immigration control feature. Line up at the Language Barrier and read the card "I say, the grind's going rind and rind"
Can't pronounce it? OK, refused entry!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Nov 9, 2013)

Boudin blanc John.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 9, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Boudin blanc John.




Don't confuse the Americans any more John...We have just about got them to understand 'toad in the hole' without the complexities of French


----------



## Readie (Nov 9, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I haven't heard that term in years, but if memory serves me right, a "pud" was someting a frustrated schoolboy gave attention to. Like "spanking the monkey" but in this case "pounding the pud".
> 
> Oh the joys of the language barries, eh?



haha.. plus 'pulling your pud', which has two meanings. First taking the piss and second... you can guess I'm sure 

View attachment 247475


Lovely... er, I'll just book the defibrillator...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

.....and you of course need to convince everybody, your love for bacon and tea!


----------



## Readie (Nov 9, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> .....and you of course need to convince everybody, your love for bacon and tea!



If I had to make a choice I would put tea before bacon.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 9, 2013)

Ass? Ass is in the assbox, you icehole!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hell I can't even understand my own kin talking about playing "cornhole". You say that to me and I immediately hear banjos and squealing pigs...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2013)

Fargin bastages violated my fargin rights. Corksuckers...

Haven't thought about that movie in ages


----------



## yulzari (Nov 10, 2013)

What do they do about sex in Ballymena? They have tea about sex.

All right, I'm going.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2013)

I thought sex was what posh people have their coal delivered in - "Just three sex today please". I'm gone ............


----------



## Readie (Nov 10, 2013)

Terrance, I am slightly concerned (only slightly you understand old boy) that the young American colonials have all gone tonto...

Icehole, Azz's,corksuckers, cornholes and references to get one up the Gary Glitter in Deliverance.... Have the Soviets put something in their water supply?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 10, 2013)

Feck!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2013)

Not their water, but their bacon supply.....not having water one can deal with, just look at Londoninum back in the day, dirty and unhealthy water, what did one drink.....beer, but...being without bacon....one does shiver by the mere thought!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2013)

Dunno, that might be backwards.

I'll get testy if there's no bacon available, but if there's no beer on hand, there will be trouble...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2013)

Never a truer word...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Nov 11, 2013)

A quick Math problem...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 12, 2013)

Bacon... ummm.

Before I joined the forum, bacon was a simple thing that we kept in the fridge and enjoyed with fried eggs.
Now the satanic power of the rasher has invaded my house, family and thought process... bacon in stews, bacon sarnies, a pile of bacon with baked 
beans, grilling, frying, rolling it up to oven bake....

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh. Bacon Bacon Bacon Bacon... whop whoop wibble my old mans a mushrom...

I have shown my lad how to fry smoked bacon to crispy perfection in an onion bagel.

What have you all done to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2013)

It was no rash decision John. We streaked back to you, in a cloud of wood smoke, with the sizzling thought to make things crisply clear - you've been baconized !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2013)

....and of course, for the person who has everything!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 12, 2013)

Behold the Power of Bacon... it will even make you watch ugly giant women play basketball.

University entices fans to arena with free bacon | KING5.com Seattle


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 12, 2013)

.
.
.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Nov 12, 2013)

Friends, we are joined by bacon 

Do you think its an age thing ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2013)

Aged bacon is like fine malt whisky or good quality beer, for those that don't like the water of life...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2013)

It's even spreading to the French wine-producing areas - Bacon Rouge, Nuit St. Bacon, Chateu Baconage .......... and the BBC, British Bacon Confederation ...... BP, Bacon Producers, BNP, Bacon National Party ................... and it's even been Knighted, Sir Francis Bacon, a Derbyshire town has changed its name to Bacon and .... I'll get me coat

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm sure that you'll get bacon that....


----------



## Readie (Nov 13, 2013)

Airframes said:


> It's even spreading to the French wine-producing areas - Bacon Rouge, Nuit St. Bacon, Chateu Baconage .......... and the BBC, British Bacon Confederation ...... BP, Bacon Producers, BNP, Bacon National Party ................... and it's even been Knighted, Sir Francis Bacon, a Derbyshire town has changed its name to Bacon and .... I'll get me coat




I tried to 'bacon you' Terry as that post made me smile bu,t some miserable bastard box thing says I have used 'like', 'bacon' too many times in 24 hours....
Boooooo
Down with the bacon police

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2013)

tonights episode of BONES, featured......Bacon Lubricant!!!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 25, 2013)

Is she holding something in her hands??????????

Rashers of bacon........ something that will never get crisp..... burned, or Carmelized, yes, but never crisp!


----------



## gumbyk (Nov 25, 2013)

Readie said:


> I tried to 'bacon you' Terry as that post made me smile bu,t some miserable bastard box thing says I have used 'like', 'bacon' too many times in 24 hours....
> Boooooo
> Down with the bacon police


 Here - have some on me!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2013)

Alright, Gang...here's something that has all the key elements to tastebud bliss.

It's not my doing (or photo), but a friend's concoction (and photo). He calls it a Potato Bomb and when I asked for details, this is all I got:


> Potato bomb!!
> Stuffed with cheddar, jack, ham, garlic, and red pepper.
> Wrapped in bacon and topped with sour cream.









Even though he was vague on the details, I think it's fairly easy to prep/cook and could be easily adjusted to individual taste.

Looks like I'll be giving it a try here soon!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 26, 2013)

Good Lord, I think it's the ultimate weapon of mass distruction!
Home security will be after you guys quick smart.....


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2013)

have to pre-cook the potato (parboil) or you will either have burnt bacon or raw potatoe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2013)

personally, I don't think there's nearly enough bacon on there...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2013)

loose the ham - add more bacon.

But how do you get the potato to grow around the bacon?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2013)

Use the "Happy Gilmore" approach...lay the ingredients on the plate and yell at it:
"Go to your home!! Are you too good for your home??"


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Good Lord, I think it's the ultimate weapon of mass distruction!
> Home security will be after you guys quick smart.....





Njaco said:


> loose the ham - add more bacon.
> 
> But how do you get the potato to grow around the bacon?



It certainly would be with added bacon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2013)

Feed pigs potatoes ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2013)

Feed them vodka, kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2013)

Bacon vodka?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 27, 2013)

Wahdkah cured bacon?
Imagine the tatste of the pork belly.............. yyyyyummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Wahdkah cured bacon?
> Imagine the tatste of the pork belly.............. yyyyyummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Bill, put down the vodka...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, don't you get any good cheap Canadian whiskey down there?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2013)

Surely you jest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This, my friend, is an Island............. like Hawaii, there is NOTHING cheap here. 
Old Jack Black label could be 60 bucks a bottle here, and not the magnums either!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2013)

I just bought some JD Tennessee Honey whiskey yesterday. My new fav drink.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm not a big JD fan but I have to admit that one is pretty good!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I'm not a big JD fan but I have to admit that one is pretty good!



I know! I usually stick with scotch but had some Honey Jack last week and.........heaven!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2013)

Haven't tried that, but I am a big lover of Yukon Jack. My go to drink.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2013)

Way back in the day, it was Wild Turkey or Jim Beam Black Label depending on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2013)

For me, #1 Booker Noes and #2 Maker's Mark. I recently tried Jim Beams Devil Cut and that was a nice smooth drink.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey David, I haven't forgot about your offer, by the way...after the year I've had, I sure could use a snort right about now!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2013)

Just message me your address and I'll send it my friend!


----------



## yulzari (Nov 29, 2013)

Whiskey. Bleuch!. But enjoy yours.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Totalize (Nov 29, 2013)

Haven't had a snort in a while because of my illness but over the holidays I intend to have a few rounds of Crown Royal. Should be enjoyed straight on the rocks. If not available then some of the lower grade stuff like Canadian Club is fine but you have to mix it with something like Gingerale for instance. The good ol' Rye and Ginger.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2013)

I got a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Bread a couple months ago and really liked it. It was just of $40.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2013)

Bookers or Knob Creek for my whiskey please.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 29, 2013)

Guys?
Just be happy that the boze prices ain't the same as they are in Greenland:
One liter of vodka: 1600 DKK.
That's 292 USD.

Reason:
The greenlandic government is doing their best to try and stop the enormous amount of drinking that has been going on in Greenland ever since the first christians "discovered" the island, and with those heavy alcohol taxes, they're finally succeeding.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 29, 2013)

They suck. I dislike anyone that tries to impose their lifestyle on others around them. 
I imagine that Greenland is a pretty barren place. But I am sure that basic human ingenuity will triumph in the form of "home brews".


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 29, 2013)

Agree with ya' there Paul, prohibition didn't work in the U.S. when they tried to "dry up" the nation.

All it did was give the Mafia a golden opportunity to diversify, encouraged the moonshiners and cost the Federal government quite a bit in lost revenues...

Not to mention the fact that inn-keepers, bar owners, breweries, vintners and all involved lost out on their liveliehoods while all this was going on.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 30, 2013)

The only vintners that survived were making "sacramental" wines. Concannon in Livermore was one of them.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2013)

Actually, several breweries managed to keep in business by producing non-alcoholic beverages like Rootbeer, Sasparilla and the like.

Henry Weinhardt's Root Beer is probably some of the best out there, still made by the same recipe and process.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2013)

The Lord has a sense of humor. Event acute appendicitis looks like BACON!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't know whether to go ewww or ummmm!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2013)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2013)

LMAO!!!!

We have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 24, 2013)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 250651



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2014)

Winner!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2014)

I went to a local mall yesterday and found this T-shirt at a kiosk....
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2014)

I take it you bought the lot then Chris ... for your friends here on the forum !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2014)

XL size for me thanks Chris...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2014)

XL ? Better cut down on the bacon then, Wayne!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 10, 2014)

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Readie (Jan 13, 2014)

Ah bacon... I have been experimenting with making crispy streaky bacon, oven baking rolls of back bacon and cut pieces of smoked bacon in mayo as a dip. After hours of intensive research, tasting and refining I can report 100% success and a weight gain

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 13, 2014)

Too late for Christmas?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2014)

*Cheesy Bacon Bombs*

~Cheesy Bacon Bombs! | Oh Bite It


----------



## Readie (Jan 17, 2014)

'CLANG'... 'what's that noise Doctor'... 'Mr Read... that is your left ventricle shutting'... 'oh.....'

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2014)

Readie said:


> 'CLANG'... 'what's that noise Doctor'... 'Mr Read... that is your left ventricle shutting'... 'oh.....'


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Feed pigs potatoes ?



You're really not going to like the end result.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> You're really not going to like the end result.



Why? We're all going to the same place. I just want mine crispy!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 18, 2014)

I grew up raising hogs. No matter what you feed'em, it comes out poop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2014)

I grew up in the rural part of Orange county, we have farms and ranches nearby, so I know pretty much what the "real country" smells like...but years later, we took a trip back to Illinois so my Stepdad could take care of some family business. As we passed through Iowa where there were pig-farms as far as the eye could see, and there was this hideous stench.

I said "wtf is that smell?"

My Stepdad replied "that's the smell of money, boy..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2014)

This bacon is getting a little tired, I'd like a little fresh herring and so would by friend Lucky:

Harsh wind hits Norwegian bay so suddenly that thousands of fish are flash-frozen - Weird News - News - The Independent


----------



## Readie (Jan 18, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> This bacon is getting a little tired, I'd like a little fresh herring and so would by friend Lucky:
> 
> Harsh wind hits Norwegian bay so suddenly that thousands of fish are flash-frozen - Weird News - News - The Independent




Just wait till the former soviet fleet warships/ subs nuclear reactors start leaking into the Kola Inlet.... you get all sorts of odd things happening.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2014)

The pope becoming a protestant, UK becoming a republic, US becoming a kingdom, Terry grows a new mustache etc., etc.?


----------



## Readie (Jan 18, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> UK becoming a republic...



Don't be ridiculous Blackadder...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2014)

It's already the CNDR - Cameron Non-Democratic Republic. And now I'd best hide, in case the Thought Police are watching ................


----------



## Readie (Jan 18, 2014)

They are... every email, phone call, letter, internet transaction, inappropriate remark...

KNOCK KNOCK.... Mr Read? 
Er yes...
We have incontrovertible evidence that you are GUILTY...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2014)

To which the reply is, **** Off !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2014)

Just the one '!'? Wow! Can't be all that bad then....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I grew up raising hogs. No matter what you feed'em, it comes out poop.



True but as long as it comes of the side as bacon who is caring...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2014)

feck!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 18, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> True but as long as it comes of the side as bacon who is caring...




You'll eat anything, won't you Hugh?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I grew up in the rural part of Orange county, we have farms and ranches nearby, so I know pretty much what the "real country" smells like...but years later, we took a trip back to Illinois so my Stepdad could take care of some family business. As we passed through Iowa where there were pig-farms as far as the eye could see, and there was this hideous stench.
> 
> I said "wtf is that smell?"
> 
> My Stepdad replied "that's the smell of money, boy..."



If he was smart, he would have said; "that's the smell of bacon, boy..."


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2014)

Pig = bacon, ham, porkchops plus all those wonderful meat by-products (hot dogs, salami, etc)

So I think he called it 

Besides, you never correct an old Marine Sergeant. Ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yulzari (Jan 19, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> UK becoming a republic,


again.

Long live the Commonwealth of England!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Jan 19, 2014)

If only John....if only


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2014)

Long Live the Empire!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> You'll eat anything, won't you Hugh?



Pretty much, as long as it is meat and not fish, or turkey bacon...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2014)

Turkey bacon, I find that 'thing', offensive!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 19, 2014)

It's either turkey, or it's bacon. It CANNOT be both.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> You'll eat anything, won't you Hugh?



I will, too, as long as you put a little hair on it!


----------



## Readie (Jan 20, 2014)

You would think so Aaron but.... you guys invented Turkey Bacon 
It looks postively revolting and isn't that good for you either.
A home goal by Oscar Meyer?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Njaco said:


> I will, too, as long as you put a little hair on it!



Brazilian?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Brazilian?



wax on, wax off..............


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 20, 2014)

Njaco said:


> I will, too, as long as you put a little hair on it!



Well folks, there you have it. The hangar doors are officially open.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 20, 2014)

Njaco said:


> I will, too, as long as you put a little hair on it!



Well folks, there you have it. The hangar doors are officially open.


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 20, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Brazilian?



Do they make hairy bacon in Brazil?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2014)

Alright, Aaron, you didn't have to say it twice!


----------



## Readie (Jan 21, 2014)

Coming back to planet earth ( albeit briefly ) and the perennial subject of bacon in all its guises...
I have found these bad boys Dry Cured Bacon | Wilsons Butchers - Voted England's Best Butcher! ... *with no water*. 
Totally delicious and almost too good to put mustard on.. (almost)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Alright, Aaron, you didn't have to say it twice!



I didn't............................honest, I just edited it and it posted it.............................again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2014)

LMAO, Brilliant!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2014)

Njaco said:


> View attachment 252725



Amen.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry, but the Bacon Taco trumps everything on that list!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2014)

But there's no bacon _inside_ it !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, there is. At the bottom...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2014)

So you have to chomp through all that other [email protected] filling to get to the bacon at the bottom? Oh dear, design fault !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2014)

DAM THAT LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 24, 2014)

There's actually a bacon-weave pizza crust, too


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2014)

YES........IT DOES!


vikingBerserker said:


> DAM THAT LOOKS GOOD!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 25, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I grew up in the rural part of Orange county, we have farms and ranches nearby, so I know pretty much what the "real country" smells like...but years later, we took a trip back to Illinois so my Stepdad could take care of some family business. As we passed through Iowa where there were pig-farms as far as the eye could see, and there was this hideous stench.
> 
> I said "wtf is that smell?"
> 
> My Stepdad replied "that's the smell of money, boy..."


A chicken coop smells ten times worse than a hog pen any day. 


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

I have to agree with you on that, and it's a smell you never forget!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have to agree with you on that, and it's a smell you never forget!



hope to never experience that......


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)

'Is it just me, or does it seem like most rioting in the world, only happens in the countries with the least bacon?'

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2014)

It seems in general the most angry people are those without bacon...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 2, 2014)

In the series My Kitchen Rules here in Oz, bacon baked with a maple syrup glaze!!!!!!!!!!

Whodayathink?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Coffee is the silent partner to Tea in what was our rising, and assists in the headache of its sinking...



Readie said:


> Not the same I'm afraid, No empire was built on coffee old bean -)), Tea, the national loaf,rum gin, bovril and the humble potato has sustained generations of victorious Britons.
> But, most of all its a pleasant drink that if one should refuse the offer of a cuppa, you would be considered a subversive, a dog hater, or worse of all.. foreign.
> 
> Perhaps Immigration policy should include 'tea drinking' as well as being able to sing all the verses of 'God save the Queen'...



I am led to believe different, while tea drinking and tea are/were certainly central to our ethos or esprit d'corps, coffee very much helped fuel our expansion in trade, from around 1624-ish?, in the dealings in the and around the mechant houses of London and eventually other trading cities after it was introduced into England by an immigrated gentry and his Turkish manservant whom brought the bitter broth with him - hence why the earliest original coffee shops had a shop sign with a turks head upon them, before they became just haberdasheries 100's of years later. 

The original java fuelled boom kicked off after the birth of the 1600's, following the sugar and slave, spice and early bond stock trading markets, it only suffered during the civil war where some saw the coffee as a demon drink - it kept there men awake and away conducting business instead of attainding to their marritous duties.

It was said in a similar manner.. 
'..to taste foule and bitter, forthough hath envigorated its drinkers unto discourse and harnessed energies, banishing tiredness and other ills, lending to their action.'

Forgive some of my middle english spellings - been reading too many of them lately..... but doth do not they add a texture to one scribings

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2014)

*Mmm, Bacon!* _Chihuahuas, Fightin' Ostriches, Rubber Ducks, and now ... bacon. Minor League Baseball certainly smells a little more delicious today._

The Talk - The Philadelphia Inquirer

The Lehigh Valley IronPigs, the International League club of your Philadelphia Phillies, have cooked up some savory insignia for their 2014 uniforms - strips of bacon.

Mmm, bacon.

The new unis are for Saturday home games. They feature a porcine strip across silver and blue caps and in the flourish that underscores the words "Pigs" on the red jerseys.

The piping that runs on the outside of the pant legs are bacon as well. 

This IS the team that last year introduced a Urinal Gaming System to professional baseball.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bacon? Where??


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2014)

It's behind you.
Oh no it isn't!
Oh yes it is!


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Ironpigs, mmm, I wonder... if they play against a team of person that see pigs as dirty/devil animals, they'd win due to forfit, nice strategy to get highr in the rankings - mind-due, gives a reason for the crowd to shout 'pigs' without worry of law enforcement raising their trigger fingers, just an eyebrow instread. 

Urinal Gaming System? ..well it sounds like the owe rockstar games for inspiring them from the 'End Zone' radio skit... oh wait, it that UGS for the players rather than the stadium seated public?


----------



## yulzari (Mar 2, 2014)

razor1uk said:


> Coffee is the silent partner to Tea in what was our rising, and assists in the headache of its sinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fortunately we soon saw the error of our ways. Partly because servants could sell used tea leaves to the lesser folk whereas used coffee grounds are only useful as fertiliser. 

Poor old chocolate fell by the wayside but it was coffee's principal opponent at one time. Presumably only the Aztecs built an empire on chocolate. Tearing out living hearts. That is what happens when you don't have tea. Be warned.........


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 3, 2014)

Tea? Coffee?
WHAT ABOUT BEER?
Bacon flavoured beer....Notorious P.I.G. | Holy City Brewing / Charleston, SC


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have to agree with you on that, and it's a smell you never forget!



You haven't smelled surströmming then?


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 4, 2014)

Or Chinese '1000 year (old) Egg' a un-shelled pickled egg thats 'aged' in straw for 6 months or more... the white ends up a cola colour, and the yolk goes Volkswagon snot green.

I didn't pluck up the courage to eat it after I smelt it, when offered one years back by a Guandong-ian friend uni of mine.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2014)

> ....youlk goes Volkswagon snot green



reminds me of another green mass.......

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2014)

I am of the opinion that bacon flavoured beer is almost as bad as turkey bacon. I could be wrong though as it is a mix of 2 good things...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> You haven't smelled surströmming then?



Beer should be fermented, fish should not! 

I have never tried it, but I will try anything once.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have never tried it, but I will try anything once.


There should come a point where learning from other's mistakes trumps adventurism. This is one of those instances!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 4, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Beer should be fermented, fish should not!



What about beer *AND* shellfish?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> There should come a point where learning from other's mistakes trumps adventurism. This is one of those instances!



You know, in concept that really makes a lot of sense. However in execution.........


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## razor1uk (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh that hurts my sides, too much roslmao-ing (s for sofa instead of floor).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## razor1uk (Mar 4, 2014)

A sketch of cross-over of Evangelion's Asuka trying to synch with a Space Marine ..none are by me.






http://i.imgur.com/rYSCF.jpg


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2014)

TECH NOW: Bacon and egg tech
Contributor Jennifer Jolly shows off the latest tech-meets-bacon promotion from Oscar Mayer, and demos a egg-shaped device that can amplify music around your house.

[video]http://www.usatoday.com/videos/tech/columnist/2014/03/05/6075797/[/video]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2014)

In about 3 to 4 months, all will be alright in the world. I ordered my Beer brewing equipment. My first brew will be a traditional German recipe. The hops and yeast are all from Munich. Enough for about 5 gallons of beer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2014)

looks like I will be making a trip to the Mid-west soon!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds like a good start to me!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2014)

Party at Chris's place - bring your own beer mug!


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 5, 2014)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> In about 3 to 4 months, all will be alright in the world. I ordered my Beer brewing equipment. My first brew will be a traditional German recipe. The hops and yeast are all from Munich. Enough for about 5 gallons of beer.



It takes a while to get your recipe perfected. I've put down 4 brews now, and am still experimenting with different hops.

But, it is fun!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2014)

gumbyk said:


> It takes a while to get your recipe perfected. I've put down 4 brews now, and am still experimenting with different hops.
> 
> But, it is fun!



I am not expecting it to be perfect at first. It will be fun trying though.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2014)

I volunteer to be your official taster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 5, 2014)

The thing is, if you make one that isn't quite right, you've got to drink it so that you can make another one!

Are you going to use a kit, or go 'all grain'?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 5, 2014)

I was really heavy into making wine and cheeses for awhile. Beer has always interested me but have never tried it. The whole grain mixtures have always fascinated me.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 5, 2014)

Bacon!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2014)

gumbyk said:


> The thing is, if you make one that isn't quite right, you've got to drink it so that you can make another one!
> 
> Are you going to use a kit, or go 'all grain'?



It is a brewing kit, but you have to go through the whole process; hops, boil, wort, yeast, primary fermentation, secondary fermentation, etc, etc...

This is my first attempt. I will bottle too. That way I can start the next brew while I am drinking thr first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I was really heavy into making wine and cheeses for awhile. Beer has always interested me but have never tried it. The whole grain mixtures have always fascinated me.



My wife is doing cheese and bee keeping for honey.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2014)

oh, mead!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 5, 2014)

Njaco said:


> oh, mead!!!!



That was the last batch I made, YUM!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ah, meade!
Many non-memories I have of the nectar of the gods!
There are few brews that can measure up to meade! 
Sit down and toss back a few, then when you stand up.........
Bingo! A wonderful land of forgetfulness awaits you!
Soft and slow, it is a creeper into your mind.
And the next day is soft and slow, a couple of glasses of water, and you are none the worse for wear.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2014)

You guys are killing me.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2014)

Be careful Chris!
A couple of friends started home-brewing beer a few years back (it used to be a very popular thing in the UK, back in the 1970's and '80's), just for fun.
They expanded into the garage of one of the guys, and started selling to a few local pubs. Now, about ten years later, they have a full brewery going, with a customer base right across the UK !!
Oh, and a couple of times a year, they have a brewery 'Open Night' - £15 per ticket, a tour of the brewery, and all the beer you can drink, with food included as well !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Party at Chris's place - bring your own beer mug!



And BACON!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 6, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> Bacon!


O.K. Here ya go, old fella!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## razor1uk (Mar 7, 2014)

Something different for the topical barbeque of this thread ...Gammon Steak marinaded with wasabi and crushed peppercorns cloves!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2014)

No, to posh. Got to be bacon - gammon is only just, nearly, almost, perhaps on a wet Wednesday passable. And then only if there's a bacon shortage.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2014)

...amen.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2014)

F*ck that.....if there's a (God forbid) bacon shortage, one word.....

*STEAK!*

Marinated in some tasty alcoholic beverages for 24 hours before BBQ.....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2014)

Or maybe bacon wrapped in steak, wrapped in bacon, marinated in ................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2014)

I hate meat loaf (the food not Paul), but there is a Café near where I work that makes an Angus Beef Meat Loaf wrapped in bacon that fricken rocks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2014)

Why do people want to marinate steaks? A good quality steak only needs salt and pepper.

Ruining it, or you simply can't get good quality meat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 8, 2014)

> I hate meat loaf (the food not Paul),....



It took me a second. hahahahahahahah......!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I hate meat loaf (the food not Paul).....



.....only because it doesn't contain any Captain Morgans Spiced or Sailor Jerry.....the food, not Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 9, 2014)

Back bacon in cast iron ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Mar 9, 2014)

I cook in nothing but cast iron. Nature's non-stick!

Gawd, that looks good! I can smell it from here!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Torch (Mar 9, 2014)

That, some pan fried potatoes and eggs,yummmmy hunting breakfast...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hurry up and serve maaaan!!!


----------



## Elmas (Mar 9, 2014)

Suckling pig, Sardinian way!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Mar 9, 2014)

Mama mia!!!!!!


----------



## Boa (Mar 14, 2014)

Scented candle... The right way.
How to make a bacon candle... - The Meta Picture


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2014)

Elmas said:


> Suckling pig, Sardinian way!
> 
> View attachment 256176
> 
> ...



Yum, Yum...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2014)

Now that's how you do it!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2014)

YUP!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2014)

Man, that does look yummy!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 17, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I hate meat loaf (the food not Paul), but there is a Café near where I work that makes an Angus Beef Meat Loaf wrapped in bacon that fricken rocks!



Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 17, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> .....only because it doesn't contain any Captain Morgans Spiced or Sailor Jerry.....the food, not Paul!



Paul contains beer and sometimes shots of cheap Canadian whisky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 22, 2014)

Italian ice cream






and

homemade booze made with handpicked myrtle berries of the garden, without any dyes and preservatives, carefully macerated upon the original recipe handed down from father to son (I'm the son....)

One or two small glasses to the health of my dear Friends of WWII Warbird Forum....... no more than three, I promise.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2014)

I never heard of the berry so I Google'd it. How does it taste?


----------



## Elmas (Mar 22, 2014)

Very good......

A Recipe for Mirto, a Sardinian Liqueur | Hunter Angler Gardener Cook

http://papunette.blogspot.it/2010/05/sunday-evening-bbq-on-roofs-of.html


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2014)

Elmas said:


> homemade booze made with handpicked myrtle berries of the garden, without any dyes and preservatives, carefully macerated upon the original recipe handed down from father to son (I'm the son....)


I had a really nice after-dinner drink shared with the the employees at a resteraunt in Torre Del Greco a few years back that I believe was a Myrtleberry wine.

It was a unique, but very pleasent drink.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2014)

Gotta get this back on track...

.





https://www.buyperfectbacon.com/


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86eVxuBkqeU_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2014)

Bacon Salad!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2014)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . bacon


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2014)

Man, I think my arteries hardened a bit watching that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2014)

*Meanwhile, in Sweden...*







WTF are you people thinking??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 30, 2014)

BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nooooo....that's not real bacon, it's some sort of pinkish mung that pretends to be bacon!!

This is wrong, wrong, wrong!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2014)

This is the only place you get bacon. You don't get it from poultry, or a plastic bottle, or a F*^!%^ turkey. BACON IS PORK, AND PORK ONLY!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 30, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> This is the only place you get bacon. You don't get it from poulty, or a plastic bottle, or a F*^!%^ turkey. BACON IS PORK AND PORK ONLY!



I'll oink that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2014)

Old Wizard said:


> I'll oink that.



Certainly agree! Just not with that bacon flavoured beer...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

I need to get Karl to make some of those for our camping weekend at the Duxford air show ! Beats the [email protected] out of all that Nouvelle Cuisine b*ll*cks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> *Meanwhile, in Sweden...*
> 
> View attachment 258095
> 
> ...



Probably thought up while heavily intoxicated with vodka.....



vikingBerserker said:


> BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Only if it comes with a slight vodka flavour....



Airframes said:


> I need to get Karl to make some of those for our camping weekend at the Duxford air show ! Beats the [email protected] out of all that Nouvelle Cuisine b*ll*cks!



French wine instead for proper vodka?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

'C Stoff' and 'T Stoff' old boy - plus a few cans of beer type stuff of course.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Always room for some V-Stoff old bean, distilled from avgas of course!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes, a more subtle flavour on the palette, compared to JP 4 !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)

Have to agree there old boy!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 9, 2014)

Just when you thought bacon beer had been mastered, someone has to take it to a higher level!

I present: Maple Bacon Porter

You're welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 9, 2014)

Hell, I'll try anything once.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2014)

Put a little hair on it and I'll try it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll pass on that thanks. Anything bacon related that isn't plain old bacon isn't bacon...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2014)

So true!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2014)

And then there was a bacon wrapped cheeseburger...






"Cheese?" you ask, "I don't see any cheese..."

Ahh but there is cheese. It's _inside_ the hamburger patty

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2014)

Has to be in there somewhere..


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 30, 2014)

And now, bacon wrapped onion rings...






Want to make your own? Go here: Smoked Bacon Wrapped Onion Rings - Spicy Sriracha Onion Rings

You're welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2014)

Not sure I can handle my mouth watering this much...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2014)

....or my arteries hardening, but you only live once!


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2014)

OK, I give in. How do you get mashed potato to stick to a stick ??!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 8, 2014)

Probably take thick, lumpy mashed taters, add cheddar cheese and a generous amount of bacon. Stuff a stick in the middle and dip it in thick batter...

That's my guess.

If it all goes wrong, at least there's dessert:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2014)

Oh dear...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 8, 2014)

What?

Is that wrong??


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2014)

That actually looks pretty tasty.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2014)

Certainly a good way to end a journey...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2014)

Wouldn't complain that's for sure...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## A4K (May 31, 2014)

There is something just so wrong with that...


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2014)

Talking Pork ... talking Trade .... this will straighten you up:

The Mathematics of Boneless Pork Rectums | William M. Briggs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2014)

kinda like Anal Glaucoma...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 14, 2014)

Chicken lips and pig sphincters...that's for bologna and salami...all under the grand auspices of "meat by products".

But tossed on a BBQ or fresh out of a pizza oven, who cares?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 14, 2014)

I will Never................. Ever be able to handle, even, one more Pork Bow...............

Thanks a F'n lot!!!!
Why oh why did I open this thread again????????????????????????????????????????? Arrrrrrrgh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2014)

ohhhhhh...........................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2014)

YUM!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh dear...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2014)

Driven By Bacon

Oh man!!!

.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2014)

My world is now complete...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2014)

A Spitfire leaving with a scent of bacon......


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2014)

OMG............ bacon fries????????????


tic tic____________________________________________________________


----------



## Njaco (Aug 15, 2014)

First South Jersey Bacon and Beer Festival to help support foster care | NJ.com

Bacon and beer are great by themselves so Crossroads Programs in Willingboro decided to pair them together as a way to raise public awareness and funds to support foster care homes. 

The first-ever South Jersey Bacon and Beer Festival, set for Thursday, Aug. 14 at the Collingswood Scottish Rite Grand Ballroom in Collingswood, will run from 6 to 8:30 p.m. and offer beer and food tastings from eight breweries and 16 restaurants.

The cost is $35 per person and offers multiple food and drink tastings from each vendor. 

"We decided our message would get to more people if we offered it on a plate," said Michael Snyder, Crossroads CEO. 

Restaurants are asked to prepare bacon-inspired dishes and breweries will share tasting size samplings of their beers at the event.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2014)

I think that we have a winner.....


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't believe that its been almost a month since someone has posted on this thread!

I think this would suit some on here...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2014)

Shouldn't that read:

*All I care about is*
*My Bacon*
*and Beer*
and like maybe three people​


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2014)

True! Make more sense that way....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2014)

Indeed...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2014)

Sure sounds better....less friends, more Bacon and Beer!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2014)

And what is Christmas without a Bacon Nativity scene?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2014)

"Shall I eat for you, nommy nom nom
I'll eat this sausage for you, nom nommy nom nom...."


----------



## soulezoo (Dec 5, 2014)

Now that is a classic.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 5, 2014)

12 Days of Bacon from holdenbacon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2014)

What in the...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2014)

I can hear yous two drooling....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh so tasty bacon, nothing comes close.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2014)

I should _not_ have done that, it was a _bad_ idea, I should have known better.....than to put bacon wrapped steak in the Google search....._baaaad and stupid idea!_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2014)

I can feel my arteries closing looking at that.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I can feel my arteries closing looking at that.



Me too...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2015)

WOOF!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2015)

Heart Disease. That is all.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice one Chris!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2015)

Agreed!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMi58vdMWKw_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSReSGe200A_


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Elmas (Oct 28, 2015)

Save bacon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## at6 (Oct 29, 2015)

AAAAHHHHH BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now the WHO claims that bacon will give you colon cancer. Who the h*ll needs a colon if they get bacon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 24, 2015)

Xmas shopping ideas:

https://baconsalt.3dcartstores.com/Bacon-Scented-Underwear-Pillowcases_c_112.html


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2015)

But my underwear is already bacon scented.......


----------



## at6 (Nov 27, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> But my underwear is already bacon scented.......



I'm not even going to touch that one. Your gastric difficulties are your own problem.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2015)

at6 said:


> AAAAHHHHH BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now the WHO claims that bacon will give you colon cancer. Who the h*ll needs a colon if they get bacon?


Do you realize that this is not the first time that some "official" agency has claimed bacon to be bad for you?

They've been crying about this for nearly half a century. The only difference is, each time, it's some different affliction.

Add to that list, eggs, beef, sugar and coffee. Well no, they said coffee was good for you, or was it the last time they made a statement after it was supposedly bad, that it was actually good...

You know what? eff them...eat what you want because life is terminal, no one gets out alive.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 27, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Do you realize that this is not the first time that some "official" agency has claimed bacon to be bad for you?
> 
> They've been crying about this for nearly half a century. The only difference is, each time, it's some different affliction.
> 
> ...


As a famous singer in the Netherlands said: "don't take life too seriously, you won't survive it." (sounds better in dutch

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2015)

Marcel said:


> As a famous singer in the Netherlands said: "don't take life too seriously, you won't survive it." (sounds better in dutch


----------



## mikewint (Nov 27, 2015)

"Nuff said....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## gumbyk (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2016)

Funny Bacon Gifts | Stupid.com


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2016)

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2016)

8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2016)

I almost missed it...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2016)

A rich vein of bacon!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh yeah!


----------



## at6 (Mar 2, 2016)

I got my Toyota in one piece back after it was missing for a week.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2016)

Wha?


----------



## at6 (Mar 3, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> A rich vein of bacon!


 AKA, Bacon ore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2016)

Bacon Gold!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 4, 2016)

I'll just leave this here...

You're Welcome.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 5, 2016)

Had two Bacon and Egg McMuffins for breakfast.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2016)

Old Wizard said:


> Had two Bacon and Egg McMuffins for breakfast.



Hope you got enough for everyone....


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm old and don't have the appetite I used to have.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2016)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 8, 2016)

Old Wizard will let you have his left overs.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh dear...


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 10, 2016)

Had two more today.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 10, 2016)

had a bacon, egg, and cheese croissant for breakfast. put me in a good enough mood to start the day..


----------



## Njaco (Oct 6, 2016)

_View: https://www.facebook.com/bonescoffeecompany/videos/1588937008068737/?pnref=story_


----------



## Elmas (Oct 12, 2016)

Deodorizing a car

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2016)

Certainly one way to do it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2016)

I like that!


----------



## Elmas (Oct 19, 2016)

So it is said to Luftwaffe Ace Joachim Marseille on the train to Berlin…








From the movie _"Der Stern von Afrika_".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

